# Day Gecko Thread



## Jase Boa

Why is there not a Day Gecko thread?!

I want to know who keeps day geckos, any diurnal Geckos be them Phelsuma, Lygodactylus, Gonatodes...

Share your photos, thoughts...

Why do you think Day Geckos aren't so popular?

I currently keep _Phelsuma Pasteuri, Ornata, Borbonica Mater_. In the past I have kept _Laticauda_ and _Robertmertensi_. I have also kept _Gonatodes Occelatus,_ albeit unsuccessfully.

_Robertmertensi _baby


----------



## pete-vtr

I personnaly think day geckos aren't popular because their a look not touch lizard,

After all the money iv spent on getting my setup spot on I think its a lot of money just for somthing pretty to look at...

That's my 2pence anyhow


----------



## phelsumaman

I think Pete-VTR is right, I've lost count of the amount of times that I've lost a sale of a grandis when I've toled them that they arent something that should be held. 

I think this thread will die its death if we dont put a positive light on things so lets see some setups & show everyone how beautiful these animals really are or are there any pics/vids of unusual phelsuma behaviour out there. I'll post my setups after the holiday is out the way

Have a great one all : victory:
Ben


----------



## gav15

phelsumaman said:


> I think this thread will die its death if we dont put a positive light on things
> Ben


agreed. Day geckos are soooo pretty, I love the green colour most(?) have. They are definitely third on my 'lizard to buy' list. And their awake during the day!!! 
I haven't actually got much of a clue about them though tbh :blush:


----------



## kaikara

What i don't get about the look no touch thing is that there are plenty of people that are fresh and saltwater fish enthusiasts. They can't touch the fish. Part of the fun for me about getting my first day gecko was also building the enclosure. I think a nice looking one can look just as good as salt water fish tank. I think that is the way it should be sold and if you do more people would be into what is a beautiful display animal. Plus as it is most lizards are look no touch. Some just tolerate it more than others. 

Here is my grandis tank. I wanted a day gecko since i got into reptiles years ago and I finally got around to getting one. I am now planning another tank for a smaller day gecko species.


----------



## suez

i loooove the day geckos and at the moment i have Phelsuma Kemmeri.Phelsuma Grandis.Phelsuma standingi and not Phelsuma but Lygodactylus williamsi.that fact they are a look dont touch doesnt bother me at all because they are so mesmerizing to watch and although i dont touch i can hand feed them yes hand feed even the tiny lygos and the Klemmeri will feed from my hand and make no attemt to run away.i have many species of geckos and the day geckos by far have to be my favourite and i cant beleive i havnt kept them sooner.here are a couple of pics


----------



## Jase Boa

Why does it matter that they are non-handleable? Leopard geckos are handleable but they sit in your hand so really you acheive nothing. THey don't DO anything interesting. Day Geckos are the most interesting group of species I've owned, and that includes Varanus...


----------



## amiz

There was a day gecko thread before cos I've posted lots of pictures of my williami on it. I love my little guys there more like my tv then pets in the evening as they spend hours jumping a climb. They are a love couple to u see them court ( invariable at dinner so we have a porn show) play and bicker. I've got eggs again at the minute but haven't managed to hatch any. Big thumbs up for these little dodds.


----------



## Tommy123

Day geckos are one of my favourite species; although I haven't got any as of yet! I was wondering what sort of day gecko would you keep in a 30x30x30?​


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Day geckos are one of my favourite species; although I haven't got any as of yet! I was wondering what sort of day gecko would you keep in a 30x30x30?​


 
I would _suggest_ going for something taller, so you can get the temps right, but you could house any of the smaller species in the there really. The likes of Klemmeri, Pasteuri...


----------



## Tommy123

Ahh, thanks. About 30x30x45cm, I was wondering because I have a small table which it would fit nicely on. I would like some sort of phelsuma, or lygos.​


----------



## pete-vtr

I think the whole look not touch thing with this species puts a lot of people off tbh,

I mean everyone likes to interact with their pets don't they? I for one do, so for me its like a child sitting and watching the bag of sweets in front of them. However I interact with my beardies and roaches lol so for me it isn't a problem.

I would say this species is for the more intermediate keepers that have experience with other reptiles and respect the environment they have created for such a fasinating specie

I watch my grandis most evenings and only open the viv to water my plants and put food in.

Watching these carrying out their natural behaviour is enough and makes it all worth while!


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Ahh, thanks. About 30x30x45cm, I was wondering because I have a small table which it would fit nicely on. I would like some sort of phelsuma, or lygos.​


That would be fine for a pair of small Phelsuma or Lygodactylus


----------



## Jase Boa

pete-vtr said:


> I think the whole look not touch thing with this species puts a lot of people off tbh,
> 
> I mean everyone likes to interact with their pets don't they? I for one do, so for me its like a child sitting and watching the bag of sweets in front of them. However I interact with my beardies and roaches lol so for me it isn't a problem.
> 
> I would say this species is for the more intermediate keepers that have experience with other reptiles and respect the environment they have created for such a fasinating specie
> 
> I watch my grandis most evenings and only open the viv to water my plants and put food in.
> 
> Watching these carrying out their natural behaviour is enough and makes it all worth while!


Part of the enjoyment I get from them IS interacting with them, gaining their trust. I have several that eat from my hand and come to the viv door when i open it, to see if i've brought them a treat. Obviously each animal is different and this will never be the case for all of my geckos but these are more intelligent than Leopard Geckos for definate.


----------



## zon3k

couple of shots of my giant madagascan day geckos
only had them a week or 2 now


----------



## Tommy123

Jase Boa said:


> That would be fine for a pair of small Phelsuma or Lygodactylus


Wow, that'd be great! If I was to get one it would probaly be Lygodactylus Williamsi - are these ok on there own? Thanks.​


----------



## Pono

I think that it is a bit sad that people only want to keep reps that they can handle. I barely handle my cresties as they are not very interesting when out. All they do is either sit still or try to get away from you. They don't enjoy being handled, and it is not that fun to do (it is fun the first few times you do it, but after that it becomes very repetative), so why do it. It is ok to get them out occaisionally to check them over or let them explore, but handling them every day seems selfish as it is purely for personal pleasure. i find my day geckos are much more responsive, and are far more interesting to watch. They all have individual personalities and most will hand feed once settled. The other day my hand was in his viv, trying to get a cricket off the floor. The male ran up my arm and grabbed a cricket on a bromiliad leaf and ran back down again. They get used to your presence, and in this case he used my arm as a platform to get to food. Despite not being able to handle them, i find i have a much better relationship with the day geckos rather than the cresties, and i can interact with tham much better.

Suez, is that a pic of Cozmo or your female? I'm glad he is settling in well.

Here are a few pics of mine 

Pasteuri:



















Ornata:



















Standingi (now owned by Suez as of last week):










Ed : victory:


----------



## pmcpaul

We've recently bought our first day gecko. Suspected female 'Phelsuma madagascariensi_s grandis'

Will be looking for a male in a few months if anyone is likely to have some available!
_


----------



## Jase Boa

pmcpaul said:


> We've recently bought our first day gecko. Suspected female 'Phelsuma madagascariensi_s grandis'_
> 
> _Will be looking for a male in a few months if anyone is likely to have some available!_


Hi Paul, post up some pics and we'll try to sex it for you


----------



## pete-vtr

Pono said:


> I think that it is a bit sad that people only want to keep reps that they can handle. I barely handle my cresties as they are not very interesting when out. All they do is either sit still or try to get away from you.


i find your posting style comes across with attitude tbh...

sorry but why is it sad people buy reps they can handle?? i think this is a completely unfair comment to make as its only relevent to yourself. fair enough you might not want to handle your reps but other people do!

i for one have beardies and a day gecko, so am i sad because i want to handle my beardies whilst having the upmost respect for my gecko providing it with the best equipment to uphold a natural envionment?

if your bored of you cresties and find not very interesting like you have said above, 'all they do is sit still or try to get away from you' WHY keep them?

at the end of the day, peoples pets mean different things. by that i mean people have dogs for pets some have them for protection of property.


----------



## Jase Boa

pete-vtr said:


> i find your posting style comes across with attitude tbh...
> 
> sorry but why is it sad people buy reps they can handle?? i think this is a completely unfair comment to make as its only relevent to yourself. fair enough you might not want to handle your reps but other people do!
> 
> i for one have beardies and a day gecko, so am i sad because i want to handle my beardies whilst having the upmost respect for my gecko providing it with the best equipment to uphold a natural envionment?
> 
> if your bored of you cresties and find not very interesting like you have said above, 'all they do is sit still or try to get away from you' WHY keep them?
> 
> at the end of the day, peoples pets mean different things. by that i mean people have dogs for pets some have them for protection of property.


I think Ed means sad, as in it's a shame, not sad you're a loser :2thumb:


----------



## VW_Rick

calm down, pono's got a very good point. 

Loved your first picture zon3k , now my desktop background and will be probably be staying there a long time, thanks!

I start setting up my P. M. Grandis viv beginning of Jan and I can't wait. I've never kept day gecko's before but i'm really intrigued by them.


----------



## Jase Boa

Proof they aren't all skitty...


----------



## suez

Im sure Ed(pono) didnt mean to be nasty or have attitude at all hes a great guy.

To pono yes thats Cozmo in the pic .he shed today no problems and already he is beconing very trusting.The female from Andy will be coming down after the bad weather abaits and once quarantine is over and depending on the geckos themselves they will hopefully be a lifelong pair.


----------



## pete-vtr

Jase Boa said:


> I think Ed means sad, as in it's a shame, not sad you're a loser :2thumb:


dosent come across that way from my point of view...

anyway il leave you to it :bash:


----------



## luke61188

i think giant day geckos are great animals and so good to watch and also you can put together a nice natural vivarium
does anybody have or know of someone that is sell giant day geckos in south east england


----------



## Jase Boa

I think once more people see that they are fairly simple to keep then more people will jump on the band wagon.


----------



## suez

luke61188 said:


> i think giant day geckos are great animals and so good to watch and also you can put together a nice natural vivarium
> does anybody have or know of someone that is sell giant day geckos in south east england


 keep your eyes on the classifieds they do come up for sale


----------



## LIZARD

SOME luuuurvy day gex peeps!!! I fell in love with some standings today! I have never kept any species of day gecko at all!!! I spose of of those things i aint got around to doing! Think i may take the plunge next year :mf_dribble:


----------



## pmcpaul

Does anyone keep different sub species of day gecko in the same terrarium? E.G. an ornate in with a giant?

( just to clarify, I don't, I just thought i'd ask a question)


----------



## Tommy123

Tommy123 said:


> Wow, that'd be great! If I was to get one it would probaly be Lygodactylus Williamsi - are these ok on there own? Thanks.​


Any help?
Ta : victory:​


----------



## Jase Boa

pmcpaul said:


> Does anyone keep different sub species of day gecko in the same terrarium? E.G. an ornate in with a giant?
> 
> ( just to clarify, I don't, I just thought i'd ask a question)


I suspect that the Ornata would become Grandis lunch. 

I don't agree with it having two different species together. If they are two males, they will fight, if they are two females, they will fight. If they are a male-female pair, there is a chance they would breed and this is not really the way to go with species that are endangered :devil:


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Any help?
> 
> 
> Ta : victory:​


Yes, an individual animal would keep just fine. I have many individuals and they are more than happy on their tod :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123

Jase Boa said:


> Yes, an individual animal would keep just fine. I have many individuals and they are more than happy on their tod :2thumb:


Aha, thought so; thanks:2thumb:​


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Aha, thought so; thanks:2thumb:​


If anything, as a beginner, you're probably better off keeping an individual :no1:


----------



## Jase Boa

Some individual setup pics. These are 30x30x60cm tall each


----------



## Jase Boa

Another 'skitty' day gecko... :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Looking very skitty:Na_Na_Na_Na: Haha, but what a stunner:2thumb:​


----------



## suez

and this tiny lygodactylus has no fear of taking honey nectar from my finger she is only a couple of weeks old


----------



## Jase Boa

Is it one of your hatchlings Sue?


----------



## Pono

pete-vtr said:


> i find your posting style comes across with attitude tbh...
> 
> sorry but why is it sad people buy reps they can handle?? i think this is a completely unfair comment to make as its only relevent to yourself. fair enough you might not want to handle your reps but other people do!
> 
> i for one have beardies and a day gecko, so am i sad because i want to handle my beardies whilst having the upmost respect for my gecko providing it with the best equipment to uphold a natural envionment?
> 
> if your bored of you cresties and find not very interesting like you have said above, 'all they do is sit still or try to get away from you' WHY keep them?
> 
> at the end of the day, peoples pets mean different things. by that i mean people have dogs for pets some have them for protection of property.


Sorry if you found my posting rude and caused some confusion. I meant 'sad' as in a shame, not as in an insult. I think it is very sad (as in in a shame) that alot of people only want pets they can handle.

In that comment about my cresties, you have missed my point again. In short, i said that cresties are no way near as interesting as day geckos. 

You wrote - 'if your bored of you cresties and find not very interesting like you have said above, 'all they do is sit still or try to get away from you' WHY keep them?' - I have not said that i find my cresties boring or uninteresting. I have said they are not as interesting as day geckos, which to me is a fact. Also, you quote of me saying they only sit still or try to get away from you; is a fact. They sometimes will also try to get on top of your head. From my experience, that is all they do.

I didn't mean to cause offense by my post. You are they only one to interpret it like you did.


On the other hand, very nice photo of the gecko on your hand Jason and your baby lygo Suez! :2thumb:

Ed


----------



## Jase Boa

Pono said:


> On the other hand, very nice photo of the gecko on your hand Jason and your baby lygo Suez! :2thumb:
> 
> Ed


Cheers Ed, i keep meaning to get the camera out for some snaps of the _Borbonica mater _but i'm useless :blush:


----------



## Lionheart

I'll be honest with you, i'm a snake man. I only visit his site from time to time, but i would love a nice disply of day geckos in my collection. I like the giant madagascan ones. But i have no room cos i have a pink panther chameleon, he's more like a mate than a pet. I have a crested gecko though in a nice display but he only comes out at night.

I like display animals as much, just if not more than pet animals.


----------



## Lew

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/436116-l-williamsi-electric-blue-day.html 

My new geckos


----------



## Jase Boa

They look great Lewis, good luck getting some eggs from them


----------



## buddah

my phelsuma madagascariensis viv, my geckos are fairy tame they follow me as i walk in the room and when i open their door they jump on my hand , even the babies are now fairly tame theyr quite happy to take food from my hand. but i know they are still a look only species not for constant handling, but looking at them and watching them is so intresting and their beauty of the phelsuma group cant be matched by any other reptile.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

buddah said:


> my phelsuma madagascariensis viv


Quick question: Are they really P. madagascarensis or are they P. grandis? I'd certainly be interested if you have hatchling P. madagascarensis.

Andy


----------



## Lew

Thanks *jase boa *fingers crossed that they will mate.
And awesome vivs buddah


----------



## buddah

madagascariensis they are alot smaller than the grandis 











i can try and dig out some pics of the babies if your intrested


----------



## buddah

thank you it took me years to build them and im still no were near finished


----------



## GlasgowGecko

I'll be honest and say that this one is almost certainly a grandis in my opinion. The red stripe does not continue after the eye which is a tell tale morphological difference. Size for me is certainly a misleading character. However I could of course be wrong. Do you mind me asking where you got them from?


Andy


----------



## kaikara

Is the one above a full grown one? If it is then it looks like my grandis did at 6 months? I am in Canada and have never seen a madagascariensis for sale over here. People tend to only work with Grandis. How many have you successfully hatched?


----------



## kaikara

here is a page of pictures of madagascariensis that will help in comparison.

http://www.ig-phelsuma.de/fotos/madmadfoto.phtml


----------



## suez

GlasgowGecko said:


> I'll be honest and say that this one is almost certainly a grandis in my opinion. The red stripe does not continue after the eye which is a tell tale morphological difference. Size for me is certainly a misleading character. However I could of course be wrong. Do you mind me asking where you got them from?
> 
> 
> Andy


i am afraid i would have to agree with Andy on this one it does look like the grandis and the red line does not run through the eye ending past the ear.
is there a chevron and spots under the chin??

very nice set up by the way : victory:


----------



## buddah

sorry no its not the phelsuma madagascariensis madagascariensis, i got the information from an old book which in that listed them as phelsuma madagascariensis but not the grandis, the book went on to explian there was a few sub species of the phelsuma madagascariensis but did not have any other pictures other than the ones i have and the grandis but when you compare them they are smaller and have diffrent shaped heads, i understand there are local morphs and sub species which i must have im just not sure which ones they are though thats why i list them as just phelsuma madagascariensis,, yeah they are fully grown the male is from leeds and the female is from kirkham. 

i only paired them late last year and the female laid 3 eggs all have survived.


----------



## suez

buddah said:


> sorry no its not the phelsuma madagascariensis madagascariensis, i got the information from an old book which in that listed them as phelsuma madagascariensis but not the grandis, the book went on to explian there was a few sub species of the phelsuma madagascariensis but did not have any other pictures other than the ones i have and the grandis but when you compare them they are smaller and have diffrent shaped heads, i understand there are local morphs and sub species which i must have im just not sure which ones they are though thats why i list them as just phelsuma madagascariensis,, yeah they are fully grown the male is from leeds and the female is from kirkham.
> 
> i only paired them late last year and the female laid 3 eggs all have survived.


 thats ok they are still great day geckos and lovely set ups:2thumb:


----------



## suez

thought i would add this pic of Cozmo Standingi 












oh and mr and mrs Smurf the lygos


----------



## biker

*G p grandis*

HI ALL have a pair some nine months old and love them never get tired of watching them so pretty


----------



## buddah

thank you, yours are also very beautiful and them williamsi are stunning, there was a bloke at work who wanted to do a swap for of my day gecko babies for his williamsi babies, for the bottom viv but i think im am going to go with dartfrogs instead what i originaly buit it for.


----------



## suez

buddah said:


> thank you, yours are also very beautiful and them williamsi are stunning, there was a bloke at work who wanted to do a swap for of my day gecko babies for his williamsi babies, for the bottom viv but i think im am going to go with dartfrogs instead what i originaly buit it for.


the williamsi are fantastic to watch and mine have become quite tame .great little characters.i must say i love the dart frogs too they are very pretty i would imagine more work though.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

buddah said:


> sorry no its not the phelsuma madagascariensis madagascariensis, i got the information from an old book which in that listed them as phelsuma madagascariensis but not the grandis, the book went on to explian there was a few sub species of the phelsuma madagascariensis but did not have any other pictures other than the ones i have and the grandis but when you compare them they are smaller and have diffrent shaped heads, i understand there are local morphs and sub species which i must have im just not sure which ones they are though thats why i list them as just phelsuma madagascariensis,, yeah they are fully grown the male is from leeds and the female is from kirkham.
> 
> i only paired them late last year and the female laid 3 eggs all have survived.


So up until 2007 it was considered there were four distinct sub-species of the species P. madagascarensis:

P. m. madagascarensis
P. m. grandis
P. m. Bohemi
P. m. Kochi

This classification has subsequently been changed, with kochi and grandis being elevated to species status and bohemi and madagascarensis being amalgamated into a single species.

Again I would suggest that these are likely small grandis (the natural variation can be large) as the other species, and individuals formally refered to as bohemi are pretty different.

Andy


----------



## buddah

yeah i am expeting them to be more hard work all ive had experience with is geckos but ive done nothing but read for the last year on dartfrogs so hopefully il get it right. i was realy torn though when he offerd me that deal because the williamsi are so pritty, and also theyr getting pritty rare in the wild which would be another good reason to own a pair.


----------



## suez

buddah said:


> yeah i am expeting them to be more hard work all ive had experience with is geckos but ive done nothing but read for the last year on dartfrogs so hopefully il get it right. i was realy torn though when he offerd me that deal because the williamsi are so pritty, and also theyr getting pritty rare in the wild which would be another good reason to own a pair.


i have hatchlings they are great too. one of the babies i posted on this thread.they are becoming more popular now and it certainly leads me to want more of the smaller less common species.i adore the sphaerodactylus and the gonatodes i WILL own some soon i hope.you may if you research more be able to keep gonatodes and dart frogs together.frowned on by some but if you put the research in you may just pul it off making a stunning viv.


----------



## jamesthornton

Hello! I've been speaking to buddah in a thread in the habitat section about setting up a natural terrarium. I've literally just got hold of a 90x45x60 ExoTerra - the largest I think?

I originally looked at _Lygodactylus Williamsi, _but I think they might be quite small for here?

Can anyone recommend a good species for a beginner to day geckos? I'd like something bold, that i'll see often, as this will be on display.

Thanks


----------



## Jase Boa

I used to keep Gonatodes


----------



## Pono

suez said:


> thought i would add this pic of Cozmo Standingi
> 
> image
> 
> Heya. I'm really glad to see Cozmo is settling in well! He really loves his wax worms doesn't he! Also, i found he likes meal worms alot (when the are freshly shed). I wouldn't dare hand feed him from fingers lol, only with tweezers. He can bite pretty hard when he wants to!
> 
> oh and mr and mrs Smurf the lygos
> 
> image


Wow, your male is absolutely stunning! I am really tempted by a pair of williamsi, or possibly some gonatodes sp, but i think i will stick to my phelsuma for now. I might get a pair/trio of cepediana, guimbeaui, or inexpectata at the end of the summer, and maybe even one of Jason's Borb babies 

Ed


----------



## Pono

jamesthornton said:


> Hello! I've been speaking to buddah in a thread in the habitat section about setting up a natural terrarium. I've literally just got hold of a 90x45x60 ExoTerra - the largest I think?
> 
> I originally looked at _Lygodactylus Williamsi, _but I think they might be quite small for here?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good species for a beginner to day geckos? I'd like something bold, that i'll see often, as this will be on display.
> 
> Thanks


Grandis or standingi would do well in there. Smaller species would be fine in there aswell, but they may be hard to spot.




Jase Boa said:


> I used to keep Gonatodes
> 
> image


They look pretty awesome indeed. What species were they (i'm not very clued up on gonatodes 

Ed


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Jase Boa said:


> I used to keep Gonatodes


Well all Gonatode sp females look VERY similar, but if I had to guess I'd say Gonatodes albugularis.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> Well all Gonatode sp females look VERY similar, but if I had to guess I'd say Gonatodes albugularis.
> 
> Andy


Ocellatus :whistling2:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Jase Boa said:


> Ocellatus :whistling2:


Well, that would have been my second guess... Slightly less common (if that is the correct way to speak about rare geckos), but still I'd wager it is pretty difficult to distinguish them.

Did you get them CB from Europe or WC import?

Andy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Day Geckos are fantastic. They appeal to the dart frog crowd I think, well they do to me for the same reasons as darts. Diurnal, active, colourful and you can build attractive planted vivariums for them.

If only I had some more money I'd get cracking on a day gecko viv, dart set up is draining all my funds atm.


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> Well, that would have been my second guess... Slightly less common (if that is the correct way to speak about rare geckos), but still I'd wager it is pretty difficult to distinguish them.
> 
> Did you get them CB from Europe or WC import?
> 
> Andy


You can tell by the 'eyes' on her back. The were CB from Holland, I believe they are illegal to export from Mexico :devil: Unfortunately the male didn't last long, one of the problems with transporting small geckos i'm afraid.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Jase Boa said:


> You can tell by the 'eyes' on her back. The were CB from Holland, I believe they are illegal to export from Mexico :devil: Unfortunately the male didn't last long, one of the problems with transporting small geckos i'm afraid.


I'm pretty sure I have seen some G. albugularis offered on triple 8 quite recently, although they aren't there now. Could be wrong though...


Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

Morgan Freeman said:


> Day Geckos are fantastic. They appeal to the dart frog crowd I think, well they do to me for the same reasons as darts. *Diurnal, active, colourful and you can build attractive planted vivariums for them.*
> 
> If only I had some more money I'd get cracking on a day gecko viv, dart set up is draining all my funds atm.


I think you summed it up nicely :2thumb: I just wish more people would broaden their horizons


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jase Boa said:


> I think you summed it up nicely :2thumb: I just wish more people would broaden their horizons


Yeah I think so. I'm not that into handling my animals if I'm honest, I could sit for ages watching something shoot around a tank over holding it for 5 minutes!


----------



## suez

pono cozmo is doing great he like newly shed roaches too his new missus Star is next door to him (thanks Andy)she too is doing very well and they will be paired after quarantine.
jase boa i have seen albugularis fuscus on dartfrog uk only other i know of are from Peter Baldamus in germany.any info you can give me i would appreciate.: victory:i am going to get some sphaerodactylus if it kills me too : victory:


----------



## Jase Boa

suez said:


> pono cozmo is doing great he like newly shed roaches too his new missus Star is next door to him (thanks Andy)she too is doing very well and they will be paired after quarantine.
> jase boa i have seen albugularis fuscus on dartfrog uk only other i know of are from Peter Baldamus in germany.any info you can give me i would appreciate.: victory:i am going to get some sphaerodactylus if it kills me too : victory:


I kept the Gonatodes in a 2ftx1ftx1ft glass viv. UV over the top, spot light. Soil:sand substrate. Only had them for about 9 months, female died from egg binding. I'm planning on Sphaerodactylus and Gonatodes this spring.


----------



## buddah

i also agree alot of the beauty of keeping day geckos is the vivarium it self when you see some planted vivs you could stair at them for hours just like being transported to the tropics,.


----------



## Lew

Pono said:


> Wow, your male is absolutely stunning! I am really tempted by a pair of williamsi, or possibly some gonatodes sp, but i think i will stick to my phelsuma for now. I might get a pair/trio of cepediana, guimbeaui, or inexpectata at the end of the summer, and maybe even one of Jason's Borb babies
> 
> Ed


I tell you what I've been loking at cepediana, and wow ! They look simulare to ornata, may think of getting a pair too if i can find the space because im guessing they would need 45x45x60 at least ? 

As other people have mentioned the vivarium itself is great in a room and the occupants are very interesting which is what attracts mee. i also had alot of fun putting together the viv


----------



## mispentyouth

its great to see more people showing an interest in day geckos .I sit and watch mine for hours but ive never seen the fasination of wanting to pick them up .Although both pairs of grandis i have will take food from my hands and the klemmeri always come out of hiding when i open their door ill get some pics of my lot later and post them on here.


----------



## suez

Jase Boa said:


> I kept the Gonatodes in a 2ftx1ftx1ft glass viv. UV over the top, spot light. Soil:sand substrate. Only had them for about 9 months, female died from egg binding. I'm planning on Sphaerodactylus and Gonatodes this spring.


do you mind me asking where you are getting them from??


----------



## Jase Boa

suez said:


> do you mind me asking where you are getting them from??


European breeder, not seen what's available but fancying S.torrei or nigropunctatus

The previous Gonatodes I had were from Markus Ruf


----------



## swede.speed

*P.M.Grandis*

I got my Grandis from Andy (Glasgow gecko) late last year and would like to add P. Borbonica (agalegae) Mater, P. Klemmeri and some L. Williamsi to my collection this year:whistling2:


----------



## suez

Jase Boa said:


> European breeder, not seen what's available but fancying S.torrei or nigropunctatus
> 
> The previous Gonatodes I had were from Markus Ruf


The Torrei are fab i am after the Fantasticus .hope you manage to get them:2thumb: and i would love to be on your list for babies


----------



## ian_lawton

i should have 4 grandis up for sale soon, 3months old now need them going


----------



## Jase Boa

swede.speed said:


> I got my Grandis from Andy (Glasgow gecko) late last year and would like to add P. Borbonica (agalegae) Mater, P. Klemmeri and some L. Williamsi to my collection this year:whistling2:
> 
> image


That's a great photo Dave, a great looking Grandis too :2thumb: 

Definately some lovely species you plan on getting, good luck


----------



## Jase Boa

suez said:


> The Torrei are fab i am after the Fantasticus .hope you manage to get them:2thumb: and i would love to be on your list for babies


Likewise should you get any, swapsies are always welcome from me :2thumb:


----------



## suez

: victory:


Jase Boa said:


> Likewise should you get any, swapsies are always welcome from me :2thumb:


certainly me too.
I think the popularity is begining to rise and we will start to see more of the rarer geckos(at least i am hopeing) they are fantastic to watch, look amazing .


----------



## GlasgowGecko

swede.speed said:


> I got my Grandis from Andy (Glasgow gecko) late last year and would like to add P. Borbonica (agalegae) Mater, P. Klemmeri and some L. Williamsi to my collection this year:whistling2:


Its a great photo Dave, I'm really glad that 'she' is doing so well. 

Andy


----------



## swede.speed

GlasgowGecko said:


> Its a great photo Dave, I'm really glad that 'she' is doing so well.
> 
> Andy


 
Hey Andy, happy new year mate, `she` is growing at a steady rate now and has shed at least twice to my knowledge.
Very pleased with her and am hoping to expand my collection further this year.:no1:


----------



## Jase Boa

swede.speed said:


> Hey Andy, happy new year mate, `she` is growing at a steady rate now and has shed at least twice to my knowledge.
> Very pleased with her and am hoping to expand my collection further this year.:no1:


Be careful Dave they're very addictive :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So, I know it's always asked, but who wants to add some set up pics?

I assume they need relatively strong plants if using live?


----------



## Lew

Heres mine, one artificial plant which is giving most of the cover atm while i wait for the other plants to grow, got a heartleaf climber, 2 inch plants also climbers i think, mini mark orchid, croton, antennae fern and a bromeliad 

heres a pic of the female 









They are very cmall so my little guys dont really need sturdy plants but bigger species probably do


----------



## swede.speed

Jase Boa said:


> Be careful Dave they're very addictive :2thumb:


I keep telling the OH that im ill with acquisition fever and need to buy many geckos as a cure, but i dont think she believes me :whistling2:


----------



## Jase Boa

swede.speed said:


> I keep telling the OH that im ill with acquisition fever and need to buy many geckos as a cure, but i dont think she believes me :whistling2:


Show her this... 

Juvenile Pasteuri


----------



## kaikara

damn that is cute. It make me want more. Patience. Patience.


----------



## jamesthornton

Pono said:


> Grandis or standingi would do well in there. Smaller species would be fine in there aswell, but they may be hard to spot.
> 
> Ed


Hi,

How big do the Grandis get and how many could I keep in this size viv - 90x45x60.

I was thinking of doing a false bottom with fully planted and a stream through the middle. There will not be any large standing water, except a small patch where it will drain through. This be ok with them?


----------



## Jase Boa

jamesthornton said:


> Hi,
> 
> How big do the Grandis get and how many could I keep in this size viv - 90x45x60.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a false bottom with fully planted and a stream through the middle. There will not be any large standing water, except a small patch where it will drain through. This be ok with them?


A pair would be great in there. Phelsuma generally aren't communal but will interact well in pairs. I wouldn't fanny about with the stream, i'm sure it would look nice but you'd get drowned crickets and it's probably more hassle than it's worth :lol2:


----------



## suez

jamesthornton said:


> Hi,
> 
> How big do the Grandis get and how many could I keep in this size viv - 90x45x60.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a false bottom with fully planted and a stream through the middle. There will not be any large standing water, except a small patch where it will drain through. This be ok with them?


 i would keep a pair in there any more and they will fight .it sounds a real nice viv you are planning:2thumb: they can grow up to 12inches in size


----------



## mispentyouth

some pics of my lot as promised
female gold dust








male gold dust







he escaped and still hasnt been found just after this pic


----------



## mispentyouth

1st pair of grandis







notice the female about to shed
2nd pair male








female








some of this years young


----------



## mispentyouth

klemmeri


----------



## mispentyouth

peacocks








and a few vivs


----------



## geckoloverr

whats that background ur using


----------



## mispentyouth

i just smear the back of the viv with black silicone the press in some dry coco fibre hope this helps


----------



## geckoloverr

cheers mate :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Edgedem

*Leopard Geckos with Day Geckos?*

does anyone know if there are any day geckos that i can mix with my male and female 3 year old Leopard Geckos?? 

New to keeping geckos but have a huge tank and heard it was possible?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Edgedem said:


> does anyone know if there are any day geckos that i can mix with my male and female 3 year old Leopard Geckos??
> 
> New to keeping geckos but have a huge tank and heard it was possible?


Unfortunately you heard wrong. Day geckos of the genus Phelsuma are very territorial and will attack intruders to their territory, and geckos from other diurnal genera (Lygodactylus, Gonatodes, etc...) would likely be prey items.

This, however, doesn't begin to scratch the surface of the reasons why a pairing like this would not work. Husbandry requirements are, in general, very different.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

Edgedem said:


> does anyone know if there are any day geckos that i can mix with my male and female 3 year old Leopard Geckos??
> 
> New to keeping geckos but have a huge tank and heard it was possible?


Day Geckos come from tropical environments of Madagascar and it's surrounding islands. Leopard Geckos come from the arid deserts of Afghanistan and the like. In a word - no, don't do it. It is unnecessary.


----------



## lefty

this is my grandis male. hes a right character. loves babyfood from the hand


----------



## swede.speed

kaikara said:


> damn that is cute. It make me want more. Patience. Patience.


x2 :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jase Boa

Adult Female _Phelsuma Ornata_


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> Adult Female _Phelsuma Ornata_
> 
> image


 
stunning ...

Are yours very shy ?


----------



## Jase Boa

Hi Lewis, all of them are cautious at first but as soon as they start associating you with feeding they get much better and will eventually tame to the point of hand feeding. Obviously some are less likely to do this than others and others wont ever get like that. My male Pasteuri for instance, scarpers when I open the viv, whereas the female will sit on my hand and take crickets and baby food.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

God damn it I want a _Grandis _or _Williamsi._

Would _Williamsi _work in this size terrarium? It's 30 inches tall, 15 inches deep but only 12 inches wide. It's a fish tank I'm about to convert, was going to have some arboreal thumbnail darts in but not settled on anything.


----------



## deaxone

i dont currently keep any day geckos and im not as clued up as id like to be,
just looking on utube and theres a few vids from hawaii where pl are filming day geckos,
anyway they look like a madagasgan species which confused me,
so are there native day geckos to hawaii or are these the remainders of escaped pets?


----------



## Jase Boa

Morgan Freeman said:


> God damn it I want a _Grandis _or _Williamsi._
> 
> Would _Williamsi _work in this size terrarium? It's 30 inches tall, 15 inches deep but only 12 inches wide. It's a fish tank I'm about to convert, was going to have some arboreal thumbnail darts in but not settled on anything.


Williamsi would be fine in there, although make sure it is adequately ventilated. 

Williamsi are common as muck though, and not the best looking Lygodactylus, perhaps look at getting someting a little less common


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa- ornates are probably the most appealing to me atm and cependiana if thats how you spell it, do you know what size vivs a pair of these species can live in ( the ornates and capendiana). Am i right in thinking at least a 45x45x60(cm) 

Morgan Freeman- i keep my pair in a 12x12x18(inches) exo terra so that would be fine for williamsi but i think grandis require a larger set up. 

deaxone- I'm pretty sure that the madagascan or gradis geckos got introduce into hawaii successfully so im guessing thats why they are there


----------



## Jase Boa

deaxone said:


> i dont currently keep any day geckos and im not as clued up as id like to be,
> just looking on utube and theres a few vids from hawaii where pl are filming day geckos,
> anyway they look like a madagasgan species which confused me,
> so are there native day geckos to hawaii or are these the remainders of escaped pets?


Years back people from US used to release reptiles to Hawaii, they would multiply in large numbers and then they would be 'harvested' and taken to mainland US due to there being no restrictions between the two - Hawaii being part of US. Now Hawaii has closed its borders to reptile exports even to US in an attempt to stop people introducing animals


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> Jase Boa- ornates are probably the most appealing to me atm and cependiana if thats how you spell it, do you know what size vivs a pair of these species can live in ( the ornates and capendiana). Am i right in thinking at least a 45x45x60(cm)


That's a great size viv, but the more room the better. My Pasteuri are in a 40x40x80cm viv and use all of it. Ornata are of a similar size, if not a little bigger. Cepediana are medium sized but should be fine in that size, although I haven't kept them (yet)


----------



## suez

Jase Boa said:


> Williamsi would be fine in there, although make sure it is adequately ventilated.
> 
> Williamsi are common as muck though, and not the best looking Lygodactylus, perhaps look at getting someting a little less common


 hmmmp i disagree they are beautiful and the males are intense in colour although they may not be the rarest they are still very pretty:flrt:


----------



## Jase Boa

_Lygodactylus mombasicus _are nicer...










Adult male in threat display. Photo by Sauli Särkkä www.lygodactylus.com


----------



## mispentyouth

it is the gold dust day gecko that lives in the wld in hawaii, there is also one living wild in my reproom since last night:lol2:


----------



## Jase Boa

mispentyouth said:


> it is the gold dust day gecko that lives in the wld in hawaii, there is also one living wild in my reproom since last night:lol2:


Not only _laticauda_ but other species too I believe.

He'll turn up don't worry, just make sure you have a tub and a piece of paper, or card to catch him :no1:


----------



## mispentyouth

yeah i know all about them getting out 1 of my klemmeri was out for 5 weeks before i caught it i just hope it finds a nice warm place on a night


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jase Boa said:


> Williamsi would be fine in there, although make sure it is adequately ventilated.
> 
> Williamsi are common as muck though, and not the best looking Lygodactylus, perhaps look at getting someting a little less common


Cool. Well I need to build a front panel so can plan for ventilation, I'll probably base it on the ENT vivs that are designed for Phelsuma, or something similar anyways.

I really like _Williamsi_ but I find most day geckos attractive.


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> _Lygodactylus mombasicus _are nicer...
> 
> image
> 
> Adult male in threat display. Photo by Sauli Särkkä www.lygodactylus.com


 
I think i may expand into other lygodactylus species instead of phelsuma because i can house them well enough because really the biggest i can get is 12x12x18 unless i find a way to make more room in my bedroom. Also i don't see many of them about so breeding lygodactylus may be beneficial to reptile keeping


----------



## wallakenne

my baby giant day gecko is doing good she shedded 3 times and is now eating crickets and mealworms every day and even eats the crickets out my hand before i get a chance to put them on a leave or the bamboo hehe


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> I think i may expand into other lygodactylus species instead of phelsuma because i can house them well enough because really the biggest i can get is 12x12x18 unless i find a way to make more room in my bedroom. Also i don't see many of them about so breeding lygodactylus may be beneficial to reptile keeping


The problem with Lygodactylus is that they are still imported in vast numbers, cheaply into the pet trade. So whilst breeding them in captivity is still a good thing, you'll never get your worth for them. Phelsuma are under threat so captive breeding of this genus is essential


----------



## GlasgowGecko

wallakenne said:


> my baby giant day gecko is doing good she shedded 3 times and is now eating crickets and mealworms every day and even eats the crickets out my hand before i get a chance to put them on a leave or the bamboo hehe


Thats great to hear Kenny, I'm glad 'she' is doing well. I'd love to see some pics of how she is getting on.

Andy


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> The problem with Lygodactylus is that they are still imported in vast numbers, cheaply into the pet trade. So whilst breeding them in captivity is still a good thing, you'll never get your worth for them. Phelsuma are under threat so captive breeding of this genus is essential


I guess so but they are small ! lol
who knows i may not even end up expanding ! one thing at the moment i have to think about is that if i go to uni i may have to sell my collection if i cant find a way to keep them/look after them but i still have a year and a half until then


----------



## suez

Jase Boa said:


> _Lygodactylus mombasicus _are nicer...
> 
> image
> 
> Adult male in threat display. Photo by Sauli Särkkä www.lygodactylus.com


 they are very pretty too.i however am with you on the phelsuma front it is imperetive more phelsuma are captivly bred and should be purchased for this purpose.I intend to add to the phelsuma collection.

but i wil still have lygos as i have a fondness for them.


----------



## luke61188

can anyone give any tips or advice how they keep theres as i am getting one after the weekend


----------



## swede.speed

luke61188 said:


> can anyone give any tips or advice how they keep theres as i am getting one after the weekend


 
Day geckos in captivity by Leann and Greg christenson is a very informative book, well worth the money.

http://www.southcoastexotics.com/books/index.php


----------



## suez

luke61188 said:


> can anyone give any tips or advice how they keep theres as i am getting one after the weekend


Glasgowgecko has informative care sheet.:2thumb:

added link http://www.glasgowgecko.co.uk/


----------



## Nic B-C

I bought these little gems today lygoactylus Picturatus


























I have P grandis as well 7 of them from ian on here but heres some picks of Mispentyouths ones


----------



## suez

aww nic they are cute


----------



## Nic B-C

Very active building a viv up for them tonight


----------



## suez

Nic B-C said:


> Very active building a viv up for them tonight


 cool i must come over and take a peek at your collection.


----------



## Nic B-C

and i yours, its the only room in the house you can safely walk in rest is a building site or workshop


----------



## suez

Nic B-C said:


> and i yours, its the only room in the house you can safely walk in rest is a building site or workshop


your welcome anytime .


----------



## Nic B-C

Many Thanks, will hold out on you coming here as i have a 22 year old dog whose in his last throws and hes making a mess of place at minute, its so hard making the final decision for him.


----------



## suez

Nic B-C said:


> Many Thanks, will hold out on you coming here as i have a 22 year old dog whose in his last throws and hes making a mess of place at minute, its so hard making the final decision for him.


 oh god tell me about it just today my bitch collapsed whilst out for her morning walk.she is a border collie i have brother and sister .she is only 12 but looks 20 her brother is same age and looks like a pup still.we are seeing the vet tomorrow so fingers crossed she ate her supper but is very quiet.


----------



## Nic B-C

Hes had a bad ear infection for a while ive had him on antibiotics and work for a while but he keeps on waddling into any tight space and trapping himself and messing everywhere, hes lost loads of weight since earlier in year when my bitch was in season, has always done that but now poor lads just skin and bone as hes not putting it back on and losing hair, hes still eating and everything else OK though.


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> I guess so but they are small ! lol
> who knows i may not even end up expanding ! one thing at the moment i have to think about is that if i go to uni i may have to sell my collection if i cant find a way to keep them/look after them but i still have a year and a half until then


Plenty of time to keep a few more species in a year and a half :whistling2:


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> Plenty of time to keep a few more species in a year and a half :whistling2:


Try telling my parents that :devil:


----------



## luke61188

waterfall any good for day geckos


----------



## GlasgowGecko

luke61188 said:


> waterfall any good for day geckos


Questionable. They require a LOT of cleaning to keep on top of the bacteria (especially when they tend to get used as toilets).

They will keep the humidity up a little, however its easier in my opinion to just use a mist spray.

Andy


----------



## Lew

unless your going to homemake one with a filter then pointless, as said cleaning will be annoying but it would still require alot of cleaning even with a filter


----------



## Lew

What species other than l.williamsi could i keep a pair in a 18x18x30 exo ? 
Im thinking p.klemmeri or lygodactylus kimhowelli?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Lew said:


> What species other than l.williamsi could i keep a pair in a 18x18x30 exo ?
> Im thinking p.klemmeri or lygodactylus kimhowelli?


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but do you really mean 18x18x30 ? I was under the impression they only came 18x18x24...

But considering this is the size you have, you should be fine with many of the smaller species (considering availability) a small (but not comprehensive) list of some of the more commonly available species:

- P. laticauda
- P. quadrecellata
- P. lineata (mainly WC)
- P. dubia (mainly WC)
- P. klemmeri
- P. robertmertensi
- P. pasteuri

All the Lygodactylus are likely to be WC but worth a look:

- L. kimhowelli
- L. picturatus
- L. capensis
- L. angluaris

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> What species other than l.williamsi could i keep a pair in a 18x18x30 exo ?
> Im thinking p.klemmeri or lygodactylus kimhowelli?


Do you mean 18x18x18inch or 30x30x30cm?


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> - P. laticauda
> - P. quadrecellata
> - P. lineata (mainly WC)
> - P. dubia (mainly WC)
> - P. klemmeri
> - P. robertmertensi


Don't forget some CB Pasteuri Andy :whistling2:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Jase Boa said:


> Don't forget some CB Pasteuri Andy :whistling2:


Sorted


----------



## Jase Boa

For added information, I used to keep an adult pair of _P.laticauda_ in an 18inch cube exo terra, so anything of that size or smaller should be fine.


----------



## Lew

oh sorry im being stupid i mean 12x12x18 inch 
Think i was sort of crossing cm with inches somehow ! 
Does that make the list smaller ?


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> oh sorry im being stupid i mean 12x12x18 inch
> Think i was sort of crossing cm with inches somehow !
> Does that make the list smaller ?


Yes. A pair of _klemmeri, robertmertensi_ and other small _Phelsuma_ should be fine. Single _pasteuri, ornata_, _lineata_ and other small-medium _Phelsuma_ should be fine


----------



## Lew

ok thanks, im probably going to go for klems as my next species


----------



## Lew

Would a pair of phelsuma cepediana live happily in a 18" cube because thats the biggest i can really fit in and i really want some of these


----------



## colinm

I wouldnt.It does not give enough space for the female to escape if the male gets aggressive.The larger the better say at least 18inx18inx 2 feet high.
They are a difficult species to get hold of though,you will probably have to go the continent to buy them, and most breeders will onlysell them as1.2 or 1.3 as females are more common.Save up as well :gasp: .I would expect to pay 300 to 400 Euros for a three or four.


----------



## Lew

Yeah i thought as much, its possible i could get a 18x18x24in but i would have to like take down a load of shelves and yeah inconvenient. The person i bought my L.williamsi off was selling them not so long ago so not sure whether he is still breeding them ...


----------



## Pono

I just found some cool editing stuff on photobucket. These arn't that good as i only did them quickly (especially the second lol). I though the effect worked really well with the day gecko's bold colours. They are not hard to do and i think they look pretty awesome, so i thought i'd share 



















Ed :2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

anyone know the going rate for L.Williamsi?
EDIT: Not to worry i got an estimated value of 100 quid for a male, female proven pair.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

colinm said:


> I wouldnt.It does not give enough space for the female to escape if the male gets aggressive.The larger the better say at least 18inx18inx 2 feet high.
> They are a difficult species to get hold of though,you will probably have to go the continent to buy them, and most breeders will onlysell them as1.2 or 1.3 as females are more common.Save up as well :gasp: .I would expect to pay 300 to 400 Euros for a three or four.



Hi Colin,

What species are you keeping?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Lew

Pono said:


> I just found some cool editing stuff on photobucket. These arn't that good as i only did them quickly (especially the second lol). I though the effect worked really well with the day gecko's bold colours. They are not hard to do and i think they look pretty awesome, so i thought i'd share
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Ed :2thumb:


 
Nice pictures ed :2thumb:

What do you keep your pasteurs in ?


----------



## Pono

Lew said:


> Nice pictures ed :2thumb:
> 
> What do you keep your pasteurs in ?


Heya. I'm currently keeping my Pasteur's separately with a 30x30x45cm exo each. Tommorrow or next weekend, i will hopefully introduce them into a 45x45x60 exo terra 

Ed


----------



## Lew

awesome,
I wish you good luck with them.


----------



## Nic B-C

ginnerone said:


> anyone know the going rate for L.Williamsi?
> EDIT: Not to worry i got an estimated value of 100 quid for a male, female proven pair.


Seen them from £30 upwards as of late which is good as id love a pair but I have seen them for a hell of a lot more not CB though


----------



## Jase Boa

Nic B-C said:


> Seen them from £30 upwards as of late which is good as id love a pair but I have seen them for a hell of a lot more not CB though


Be patient and buy captive bred, there will be shitloads available next summer, every man and his dog have_ L.williamsi :whistling2:_


----------



## Nic B-C

Jase Boa said:


> Be patient and buy captive bred, there will be shitloads available next summer, every man and his dog have_ L.williamsi :whistling2:_


Dont worry I will a friend has just bought some lovely little things


----------



## mispentyouth

caught my male goldust this afternoon:no1:


----------



## Pono

mispentyouth said:


> caught my male goldust this afternoon:no1:


Conratulations! :no1:

I'm glad you managed to find him at last 

Ed


----------



## Lew

*Jase boa* i was wondering if you could post up some pics of your Phelsuma Barbonica Mater please? thats if possible


----------



## swede.speed

Lew said:


> *Jase boa* i was wondering if you could post up some pics of your Phelsuma Barbonica Mater please? thats if possible


x2 :mf_dribble:


----------



## suez

Pono said:


> Conratulations! :no1:
> 
> I'm glad you managed to find him at last
> 
> Ed


yaay congrats


----------



## Pono

Just introduced my pasteuri pair, so fingers crossed!


----------



## suez

Pono said:


> Just introduced my pasteuri pair, so fingers crossed!


everything crossed:2thumb:


----------



## Nic B-C

well done mate I still have both house and morning geckos loose but to be honest not that bothered as im sure they will be clearing up critters spilt and theres always loads of them


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> *Jase boa* i was wondering if you could post up some pics of your Phelsuma Barbonica Mater please? thats if possible


You will not understand the fun I've just had tryng to get these pics. The Borbs have the quickest reactions out of all my Phelsumas, as soon as the shutter goes on the camera, they hide. Last one taken through glass, so please excuse quality :blush:


----------



## Pono

Jase Boa said:


> You will not understand the fun I've just had tryng to get these pics. The Borbs have the quickest reactions out of all my Phelsumas, as soon as the shutter goes on the camera, they hide. Last one taken through glass, so please excuse quality :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are looking fantastic Jason! I hope the introduction has gone well. I have had to separate my pasteuri pair again, as the female was not receptive, and kept running away from the male. Then the male went off in a sulk, and curled up in one of the corners and went REALLY dark lol. What a fool. He seems fine now back in his viv on his own, but lights are off now. I hope you had better luck.

Ed : victory:


----------



## Jase Boa

Pono said:


> They are looking fantastic Jason! I hope the introduction has gone well. I have had to separate my pasteuri pair again, as the female was not receptive, and kept running away from the male. Then the male went off in a sulk, and curled up in one of the corners and went REALLY dark lol. What a fool. He seems fine now back in his viv on his own, but lights are off now. I hope you had better luck.
> 
> Ed : victory:


You should have left him, don't worry too much, as long as they aren't fighting. Even still, you've seen the state of my Pasteuri female, the male is just an agressive lover :whistling2:

The Borbs were together for about an hour, but i've just caught the male and he's currently in a cricket tub on my bed, due to bad behaviour. He was being VERY territorial against the female even though I moved everything around in the tank. I can't risk them fighting while I'm at work tomorrow so out comes the male and he's going in (on his own) to the female's viv.


----------



## Pono

Jase Boa said:


> You should have left him, don't worry too much, as long as they aren't fighting. Even still, you've seen the state of my Pasteuri female, the male is just an agressive lover :whistling2:
> 
> The Borbs were together for about an hour, but i've just caught the male and he's currently in a cricket tub on my bed, due to bad behaviour. He was being VERY territorial against the female even though I moved everything around in the tank. I can't risk them fighting while I'm at work tomorrow so out comes the male and he's going in (on his own) to the female's viv.


Maybe it would have been best to leave them, but i was worried because he was literally almost black! I'd never seen either of them go anything like that colour. He was in a corner and no moving. He obviously felt so upset he was rejected by the female lol. I'll try introduce them again soon.

Thats a shame the borbs are being aggressive again. They do seem to like fighting. Best of luck with your next attempt.

Ed : victory:


----------



## Nic B-C

Are you sure the colouration wasnt just from being moved etc, I think I would have left them too if not being aggresive to each other and space is large enough for them to find seperate space


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> You will not understand the fun I've just had tryng to get these pics. The Borbs have the quickest reactions out of all my Phelsumas, as soon as the shutter goes on the camera, they hide. Last one taken through glass, so please excuse quality :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Wow those are good looking geckos :no1:
Thanks for getting some pics up, how big to they get ?


----------



## colinm

Having spoken to varoius European breeders there are two schools of thought:
If a pair is not compatable keep a male with multiple females.This has the problem of creating a hiearchy in the females and one female will inevitably get bullied.
Or introduce the male to the female individually and then move him around the hareem.He does not need to be with the female for long for copulation to take place.Obviously for this method you need more vivaria.
Good luck


----------



## Pono

Nic B-C said:


> Are you sure the colouration wasnt just from being moved etc, I think I would have left them too if not being aggresive to each other and space is large enough for them to find seperate space


Pretty sure, as he was fine for about an hour. He was moving around all over the place, displaying alot, and then when the female gave him no response he went into the corner and when very dark. Strange.

Ed


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Well as Colin has said, there are certainly two schools of thought on this subject. Personally I'm a pretty firm believer in persistence in cases like this, and as such have a real hesitance to separate pairs.

Patience is certainly a key, as is the ability to not jump to the rescue of either individual if they show moderate levels of aggression.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

Pono said:


> Pretty sure, as he was fine for about an hour. He was moving around all over the place, displaying alot, and then when the female gave him no response he went into the corner and when very dark. Strange.
> 
> Ed


Stick him back in, now you're home. If he does the same thing, stick some baby food in. Are you sure she hadn't chased him off? Frightened/submissive geckos will often go dark...


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> Patience is certainly a key, as is the ability to not jump to the rescue of either individual if they show moderate levels of aggression.
> 
> Andy


This should be true as long as you have the time to observe the behaviour for a few hours, there is no point sticking a pair together and then leaving for work.

I have separated my Borbonica Mater and sexed them and they are two females (hence the major aggression)

*Note to self, always sex your pair of geckos yourself before you pay for them* :blush:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

> This should be true as long as you have the time to observe the behaviour for a few hours, there is no point sticking a pair together and then leaving for work.


Agreed.



> I have separated my Borbonica Mater and sexed them and they are two females (hence the major aggression)


This is certainly a shame. Did you buy them as a sexed pair?



> *Note to self, always sex your pair of geckos yourself before you pay for them* :blush:


Agreed. Unfortunately this happens to the best of us at times.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> This is certainly a shame. Did you buy them as a sexed pair?


I did indeed, in 2008 :blush: The breeder in Holland has offered me an alternative even after this amount of time, which is obviously great to hear.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

That is good news, although it doesn't surprise me that much. I've found genuine breeders tend to rectify their mistakes with grace, which is refreshing in the current climate.

I take it this means you'll be heading over to one of the European shows to pick up the replacement?

Andy


----------



## colinm

Oh dear.I have two female borbonica mater in with a male and I havent noticed any aggression. But I do have three borbonica borbonica females in with one male and at times the smaller female gets picked on but fortunately nothing too serious.
You should be able to pick a male up quite easily at Hamm if you go,but these vary so much in locale that I suppose it is best to get the same locale.
Good luck


----------



## GlasgowGecko

colinm said:


> Oh dear.I have two female borbonica mater in with a male and I havent noticed any aggression. But I do have three borbonica borbonica females in with one male and at times the smaller female gets picked on but fortunately nothing too serious.
> You should be able to pick a male up quite easily at Hamm if you go,but these vary so much in locale that I suppose it is best to get the same locale.
> Good luck


Hi Colin,

What other species are you keeping?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Pono

colinm said:


> Oh dear.I have two female borbonica mater in with a male and I havent noticed any aggression. But I do have three borbonica borbonica females in with one male and at times the smaller female gets picked on but fortunately nothing too serious.
> You should be able to pick a male up quite easily at Hamm if you go,but these vary so much in locale that I suppose it is best to get the same locale.
> Good luck


Heya Colin. It sounds like you have some very interesting species. What are you keeping? Any chance of some piccies? :flrt:
Cheers mate,

Ed :2thumb:


----------



## Pono

GlasgowGecko said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> What other species are you keeping?
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


Beat me to it! :lol2:

Ed


----------



## colinm

I kneed to get a decent camera sorry I havent any photos.I dont know if I have the patience either as some of them are very skitty.:2thumb:


----------



## chrism

colinm said:


> I kneed to get a decent camera sorry I havent any photos.I dont know if I have the patience either as some of them are very skitty.:2thumb:


Colin has some great geckos, and setups.


----------



## J2UK

they are awesome little lizards just sucks you cant handle them, i have seriously been considering getting a couple for a while. 

you cant handle most fish though and people still buy them, and they are a bast*rd to maintain, more so than these guys i would imagine.


----------



## Lew

Reptile Cymru

anyone keep this species ?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

I have previously kept P. dubia. They are very variable in appearance between individual, and as it says are CF or likely WC. I would certainly recommend getting them wormed.

The part about the main staple being the formula gecko diet, is in my opinion, not a very good idea.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

GlasgowGecko said:


> The part about the main staple being the formula gecko diet, is in my opinion, not a very good idea.
> 
> Andy


Speaking of diet...

What does everyone feed their Geckos?

I use Hipp Fruit Baby Food, crickets and dubia roaches...


----------



## swede.speed

I feed mine on locust, repashy 2 part CGD (fig,peach and strawberry), Australian honey as her necter and mashed banana as a treat and "she" seems very happy.

Picture of Alullah soaking up some rays


----------



## Lew

GlasgowGecko said:


> I have previously kept P. dubia. They are very variable in appearance between individual, and as it says are CF or likely WC. I would certainly recommend getting them wormed.
> 
> The part about the main staple being the formula gecko diet, is in my opinion, not a very good idea.
> 
> Andy


Yeah i'm not sure whether i'd buy them off this website i'd prefer a breeder its just i haven't seen them around. In a book i have it refers to them as the dull day gecko and a picture of them shows a brown apperance, but the website theyre fairly bright

Do you mean that they should be fed mainly livefoods or half and half? 
or is it because the day gecko formula is rubbish ?

lewis


----------



## Tommy123

Some amazing pictures guys!


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Lew said:


> Yeah i'm not sure whether i'd buy them off this website i'd prefer a breeder its just i haven't seen them around. In a book i have it refers to them as the dull day gecko and a picture of them shows a brown apperance, but the website theyre fairly bright
> 
> Do you mean that they should be fed mainly livefoods or half and half?
> or is it because the day gecko formula is rubbish ?
> 
> lewis


As far as common names go, they get called a lot of different things including: Dull day geckos, bright eyed day geckos, and east African day geckos. This is part of the reason you will find it a benefit to use the latin name for most Phelsuma species.

As I mentioned in the previous post, their colour is very variable. They range from the dull brown you have mentioned through to a light green pale blue colour. I personally find them very pleasant, but when compared to most Phelsuma they are as one of their common names suggests, dull.

I would not go so far as to suggest that the formula diet is rubbish, but I wouldn't use it as a staple diet. Live is certainly the preferred food stuff of Phelsuma in general (in my experience). Fruit puree (or baby food, or over ripe fruit) is generally offered once or twice a week, and while they do eat it, it certainly doesn't command the attention moving prey does.

We feed a variety of prey species including: Crickets, locust, mealworms and fruit flys (hatchlings). There is also the possibility for them to eat the tropical woodlice, and springtails in the viv for cleaning purposes.

We tend to give them pureed peach which we load with calcium and other vitamins in rotation.

As for buying from the website you mentioned. I would say you may struggle to find any CB P. dubia. But I would recommend that you see the individuals you intend to purchase first, just to make sure they are in good condition.

Andy


----------



## beardedlady

i thought i would jump in on this tread as i have 2 wonderful gecko's 

first up is houdini who is a P.Dubia. We have had him nearlly 3 an half yrs now an he is great, these are old pics 



















next up is my lil tinkerbelle who is beautiful an so funny to watch


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Houdini is a really nice example of just how colourful 'dull day geckos' (P. dubia) can be.

Andy


----------



## beardedlady

GlasgowGecko said:


> Houdini is a really nice example of just how colourful 'dull day geckos' (P. dubia) can be.
> 
> Andy


 
he is yeah he goes through stages tho sometimes he is even brighter an sometimes he does live up to the name :lol2:


----------



## Lew

GlasgowGecko said:


> As far as common names go, they get called a lot of different things including: Dull day geckos, bright eyed day geckos, and east African day geckos. This is part of the reason you will find it a benefit to use the latin name for most Phelsuma species.
> 
> As I mentioned in the previous post, their colour is very variable. They range from the dull brown you have mentioned through to a light green pale blue colour. I personally find them very pleasant, but when compared to most Phelsuma they are as one of their common names suggests, dull.
> 
> I would not go so far as to suggest that the formula diet is rubbish, but I wouldn't use it as a staple diet. Live is certainly the preferred food stuff of Phelsuma in general (in my experience). Fruit puree (or baby food, or over ripe fruit) is generally offered once or twice a week, and while they do eat it, it certainly doesn't command the attention moving prey does.
> 
> We feed a variety of prey species including: Crickets, locust, mealworms and fruit flys (hatchlings). There is also the possibility for them to eat the tropical woodlice, and springtails in the viv for cleaning purposes.
> 
> We tend to give them pureed peach which we load with calcium and other vitamins in rotation.
> 
> As for buying from the website you mentioned. I would say you may struggle to find any CB P. dubia. But I would recommend that you see the individuals you intend to purchase first, just to make sure they are in good condition.
> 
> Andy


I find that all the common names are confusing and generally know each species by its latin name which i prefer. They seem like an interesting species of gecko but i havent seen any cb which i would prefer. I'm thinking of getting a species like pasteuri , klemmeri or laticauda next if i can persuade the parents. 

Ive been using baby food and 2 part repashy, my female (i dont think) eats anything from the bottle lid that i put the food in so today i put some baby food on a branch and she lapped it up straight away, the male doesnt mind where it is !


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Lew said:


> I find that all the common names are confusing and generally know each species by its latin name which i prefer. They seem like an interesting species of gecko but i havent seen any cb which i would prefer. I'm thinking of getting a species like pasteuri , klemmeri or laticauda next if i can persuade the parents.
> 
> Ive been using baby food and 2 part repashy, my female (i dont think) eats anything from the bottle lid that i put the food in so today i put some baby food on a branch and she lapped it up straight away, the male doesnt mind where it is !


As I say, I'm not a massive fan of formula diet for my animals, and would have real reservations feeding CGD to day geckos, based on their vastly different life style. However that is not to say that it isn't fine to do so.


----------



## colinm

I tend to give my adults appropriately sized crickets twice a week and then some fruit mixture once a week.I prefer banded crickets as they seem lively and for the fruit I mash banana with honey.I dont know the ratio of fruit to livefood in the wild but I certainly wouldnt feed exclusively friut mixture.For one thing it makes their droppings difficult to clean off the glass.Grandis are a messy animal anyway,reptilian pidgeons!!!


----------



## Lew

colinm said:


> I tend to give my adults appropriately sized crickets twice a week and then some fruit mixture once a week.I prefer banded crickets as they seem lively and for the fruit I mash banana with honey.I dont know the ratio of fruit to livefood in the wild but I certainly wouldnt feed exclusively friut mixture.For one thing it makes their droppings difficult to clean off the glass.Grandis are a messy animal anyway,reptilian pidgeons!!!


 
I find my williamsi mess quite alot too ! quite annoying seeing as its hard to hed my hand in all the gaps to clean it off :devil:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

My grandis vivs don't get cleaned as much as some others may do. We clean the glass, the viv walls, and the bamboo (generally with a damp cloth). The rest of the tank is serviced with various insects. It generally works quite well, but takes a pretty long time to get running.

Andy


----------



## mispentyouth

my standings are the worst its always on the front glass everytime:devil:


----------



## suez

i havent been keeping the day geckos long but i am feeding mixed fruit pulped with extra vits added a drip of honey mixed it all up and they love it 2x weekly for that and a variety of insects so far they take locust roaches the occasional mealworm (newly shed) and of course they have had a couple of waxworms as a treat.


----------



## phelsumaman

Hi Andy,
jsut wondering what insects you use as 'viv clean up crew'? I've toyed with this idea but all my live plants are in pots
Ben


----------



## GlasgowGecko

phelsumaman said:


> Hi Andy,
> jsut wondering what insects you use as 'viv clean up crew'? I've toyed with this idea but all my live plants are in pots
> Ben



Hi Ben,

Well we have a pretty large colony of Tropical woodlice that we raised in a small container. This took several months before we could begin to take out a reasonable number of adults and some substrate containing eggs for each viv. These colonies are growing steadily, and while this is happening, some spot cleaning is still required.
We also have springtails and a few other somewhat unknown beasties.

They really need a decent layer of soil and then some leaf litter / moss. The viv conditions otherwise are pretty ideal for them, warm and moist (but not wet).

Andy


----------



## Lew

Ive got springtails in my viv and they seemed to have all hatched the day after i out them in the viv because there are tonnes of tiny whit spots. The only trouble is that they will only eat the droppings in the soil but its usually on leafs etc !


----------



## kaikara

the worst about the pooping down the front of the glass is if you use an exo terra tank is getting it all in the front vents. Becomes real fun to clean. I also don't clean that much and use springtails in my tank. They tend to clean up the mess pretty well. I just turn over the top of the soil occasionally and the poop all seems to disappear. Otherwise i just wipe done the messes on the glass and on any plant leaves that I notice. 

As for food I have been using the CGD but not as a staple. The breeder that I got my grandis off of used it and I have crested so I already had it. She doesn't really eat all the much of it when I put it out and mostly sticks to the live food. I definitely wouldn't use it as my staple though.


----------



## Nic B-C

GlasgowGecko said:


> My grandis vivs don't get cleaned as much as some others may do. We clean the glass, the viv walls, and the bamboo (generally with a damp cloth). The rest of the tank is serviced with various insects. It generally works quite well, but takes a pretty long time to get running.
> 
> Andy


Thats what Im aiming at with all my vivs


----------



## Nic B-C

mispentyouth said:


> my standings are the worst its always on the front glass everytime:devil:


At least its easy to clean there


----------



## Jase Boa

Mine rarely poo on the front glass :notworthy: They poo on the bamboo instead:bash:


----------



## buddah

haha yeah ive just bin cleaning my viv doors now they seem to know were it will anoy you the most. normal garden woodlouse do the same thing theyr a bit bigger aswel so theyl provide food for the geckos if they find em, but i also use the tropical woodlouse aswell got a breeding colony of them in the airing cupboard.


----------



## Jase Boa

Am I right in assuming everyone uses a moist substrate in their Day Gecko vivs? 

I don't use any soil or similar for substrate. I use crushed Oyster Shells, therefore avoiding the need for a 'drainage' layer... 

This is purchased from a Farm Store such as Countrywide, and is used as a source of Calcium in chicken feed. My Phelsuma lick it, i therefore don't supplement Calcium :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tommy123

Hey all 

Right, this is probaly be going to sound, let's say a bit pathetic, anyhow..

I've been thinking.. as you do.. day dreaming while your bored.. It was more of a thought, than a dream. However, when I'm another couple of years older, which of when, I'll be about 15, I'd like to get into lizards. I want to get into, a not so widely-availiable lizard, preferably a small one, such as a day gecko! I'd probaly start off with a more common species, such as the Electric Blue Gecko. I'd then possible breed, or move onto something a bit more challenging. I'd probaly move onto something, thats abit of a challenge, like a not so common specie.

My questions are, what do you think a good not-so-common specie would be? I'm just a day gecko newbie, so I hardly know nothing really. I'd probaly, if I could go for a pair of whatever species. What size terrarium would you recommend for a pair of not-so-common specie of day gecko? I'm a bit limited, but not overly, I could always make space! I was also wondering, what sort of diet? I'm presuming mainly crickets, locusts etc, but do they need like a 'Day gecko diet? Like crested geckos? I'd be quite happy to have livefood, but would prefer not much livefood. Although, I guess, it's there main diet.

I wouldn't be doing this for a couple of years, so alot of planning time! I really do like day gecko's, but it'd be great to actually keep a specie that's not so common as others. I've been researching into rare snakes as well, but I think snakes are not really my 'thing'. I wouldn't go mad breeding, but it would be nice, as a little hobby. If I could, I'd probaly get a pair of common species in the next few months, so I got use to them, they might not be for me either. I'd be very intrested in anyone who also keeps any not very common species.

Sorry for the long post, and sorry to bore you  But I am really intrested in this - thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tommy123

There must be someone who knows


----------



## Tommy123

For you lot: Reptile Forums UK - The Day Gecko Group


----------



## colinm

Go for P. klemmeri,whether they are common or not they are a great species.


----------



## Lew

pelsuma ---> ornata, cependiana, pasteuri, barbonica mater (i think thats how its spelt may be completely wrong though !) klemmeri are fairly rare thats all off the top of my head but there are others  

Most require a 18x18x24 (inches) setup for a pair but larger species will need a longer viv and smaller species like l.williamsi and p.klemmeri can live happily in a 12x12x18 tank as i have them, however if you have the space get them as much possible as they will use it ! 

diet consists of livefoods- crix, fruitflies the occational mealie or waxworm etc and baby food, fruit, day gecko diet which ever you prefer i usually use organic baby foods


----------



## Tommy123

I was possible looking into P.Pasteuri, I was hoping a single one of these, would be 'ok' in a 12x12x12 exo terra?


----------



## Lew

Tommy123 said:


> I was possible looking into P.Pasteuri, I was hoping a single one of these, would be 'ok' in a 12x12x12 exo terra?


Not a chance, one could live in a 12x12x18 but a pair would need a 18x18x24, this species is a medium size , i would keep no species of day gecko in a 12x12x12 because its unbelievably small that little bit of height does make the difference, plus i would keep mine in larger tanks if i had the space. if your struggling for space your best bet is P.klemmeri or L.williamsi


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> I was possible looking into P.Pasteuri, I was hoping a single one of these, would be 'ok' in a 12x12x12 exo terra?


As a Juvenile, yes. Permanently, not really.



Lew said:


> Not a chance, one could live in a 12x12x18 but a pair would need a 18x18x24, this species is a medium size , i would keep no species of day gecko in a 12x12x12 because its unbelievably small that little bit of height does make the difference, plus i would keep mine in larger tanks if i had the space. if your struggling for space your best bet is P.klemmeri or L.williamsi


Pasteuri, I would class as a small-medium, as they are smaller than Laticauda which are a 'medium' sized Phelsuma, but larger than Klemmeri.



The problem I find with smaller enclosures is maintaining the required temps. 

Bigger is always better with lizards, and it makes it easier not to fry your Gecko with too high temperatures


----------



## Lew

Jase Boa said:


> As a Juvenile, yes. Permanently, not really.
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteuri, I would class as a small-medium, as they are smaller than Laticauda which are a 'medium' sized Phelsuma, but larger than Klemmeri.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I find with smaller enclosures is maintaining the required temps.
> 
> Bigger is always better with lizards, and it makes it easier not to fry your Gecko with too high temperatures


Yeah i'd have to agree with you, also thinking about it a pair would probably be fine in a 18" cube exo terra.

It depends really what heat source your using and the heat of the room outside. I use a halogen 35w and as long as i keep the room outside at a low temperature its fine :2thumb: What do you use for heat?


----------



## Tommy123

Lew said:


> Not a chance, one could live in a 12x12x18 but a pair would need a 18x18x24, this species is a medium size , i would keep no species of day gecko in a 12x12x12 because its unbelievably small that little bit of height does make the difference, plus i would keep mine in larger tanks if i had the space. if your struggling for space your best bet is P.klemmeri or L.williamsi


Oops, that what I meant!:blush: a 12x12x18 for a single P.Pasteuri, which I'm not presuming that'll be fine. 


Jase Boa said:


> As a Juvenile, yes. Permanently, not really.
> 
> 
> 
> Pasteuri, I would class as a small-medium, as they are smaller than Laticauda which are a 'medium' sized Phelsuma, but larger than Klemmeri.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I find with smaller enclosures is maintaining the required temps.
> 
> Bigger is always better with lizards, and it makes it easier not to fry your Gecko with too high temperatures


How widely availiable are these Klemmeri?:whistling2:


----------



## Lew

one could live in a 12x12x18 not a pair


----------



## Tommy123

I was only planning on getting a single one anyway - so perfect! Thanks


----------



## mispentyouth

i have a male klemmeri available for £50 if your intrested


----------



## Lew

Tommy123 said:


> I was only planning on getting a single one anyway - so perfect! Thanks


Cool thats probably better to have just one if your starting out but its so interesting watching two of them interact


----------



## Tommy123

Hmm. Do you think a pair of Electric Blue Gecko would be happy in there? (In a 12x12x18)

Tom


----------



## Lew

if you mean 12x12x18 lol yes i own a pair and keep them in a 12x12x18 they seem happy enough


----------



## Tommy123

May consider these as a first species :hmm: So many to choose from!


----------



## Lew

tell me about it ! once you get one you look straigh away for another ... awesome little things


----------



## Jase Boa

They are certainly addictive. I found two more eggs from the Pasteuri last night. Naughty, being as it's their off season :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Woww! ^^ :2thumb:


----------



## Lew

saw mine mating earlier


----------



## lizardloverrach

Ive just bought a pair of L.Williamsi a week ago:flrt:
female looking gravid apparantly so am patiently waiting...!


----------



## pendelm

I just got my first gecko last night, a baby p. grandis. really jumpy so hard to get pics, but got a few: 


































I'm so happy with her. Got loads of ideas for her viv, cant wait to start planting it!


----------



## Tommy123

lizardloverrach said:


> Ive just bought a pair of L.Williamsi a week ago:flrt:
> female looking gravid apparantly so am patiently waiting...!


Awsome:2thumb: I'll be awaiting pictures 



pendelm said:


> I just got my first gecko last night, a baby p. grandis. really jumpy so hard to get pics, but got a few:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I'm so happy with her. Got loads of ideas for her viv, cant wait to start planting it!


That is one stunner:notworthy:


----------



## lizardloverrach

They have got their own thread already :lol2: but heres my pair...


----------



## Lew

looking nice and helthy mate, love the females greenish colour (Y)


----------



## Jase Boa

They look great Rach, how're they getting along?


----------



## suez

lizardloverrach said:


> They have got their own thread already :lol2: but heres my pair...
> image
> image


femae looks ready to lay eggs : victory:


----------



## lizardloverrach

suez said:


> femae looks ready to lay eggs : victory:


They look great Rach, how're they getting along?


Im waiting patiently!! shes bigger by the day got to be soon now :whistling2:

They are getting along great thanks, male shed perfectly yesterday.

When i was putting food in the other day he came shooting out round the glass and ended up sat on the outside of the exo terra! i was scared he'd escape but he just jumped on my hand and i gave him a lift back in :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys i have a 3 ft by 2 ft by 2ft planted viv currently housing crestys but seeing as the little blighters hardly even bother to move im putting them back in there exo terra

just wondering can i house more than 1 day gecko in there?what would be the most ideal spicies ?where can i buy them?what do they cost?is this tank suitable?where is some good care sheets so i can get reading!!!


----------



## kaikara

got a question for all your day gecko owners. I got my grandis at about 4 months old and she is now about 10-12 months old. She used to spend most of her time out basking and running around the enclosure but in the last month or so she seems to spend more time during the day hiding on the back of her snake plant leaves where she normally sleeps. I just wondered if this kind of behavior change is common since it is nice to see her out in view instead of hiding. Alos found it kind of strange that she didn't move out to bask first thing in the morning. Otherwise she is eating and pooping fine. 

Just to note her enclosure is large and naturally planted. Temps/Humidity are also fine.


----------



## Lew

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys i have a 3 ft by 2 ft by 2ft planted viv currently housing crestys but seeing as the little blighters hardly even bother to move im putting them back in there exo terra
> 
> just wondering can i house more than 1 day gecko in there?what would be the most ideal spicies ?where can i buy them?what do they cost?is this tank suitable?where is some good care sheets so i can get reading!!!
> 
> image


 
That viv is huge mate, If your thinking of getting some day geckos i would definately say fill out the space more with branches and larger plants because they will use every bit of space you give them, Im not 100% sure but i reckon you could fit a pair or trio of any species of phelsuma in there. Giant madagascan day geckos would be good < not too dure how to spell their scientific name or standings day geckos. These are both larger species that i think would be fine in that size viv


----------



## Lew

kaikara said:


> got a question for all your day gecko owners. I got my grandis at about 4 months old and she is now about 10-12 months old. She used to spend most of her time out basking and running around the enclosure but in the last month or so she seems to spend more time during the day hiding on the back of her snake plant leaves where she normally sleeps. I just wondered if this kind of behavior change is common since it is nice to see her out in view instead of hiding. Alos found it kind of strange that she didn't move out to bask first thing in the morning. Otherwise she is eating and pooping fine.
> 
> Just to note her enclosure is large and naturally planted. Temps/Humidity are also fine.


 
Not too sure about this odd behaviour maybe shes just about to shed? or has she been like it for a while? all depends how long its been like this ?


----------



## kaikara

Lew said:


> Not too sure about this odd behaviour maybe shes just about to shed? or has she been like it for a while? all depends how long its been like this ?


It is not a huge amount of time. But from the time she went into the enclosure until about a month ago she hardly ever hid during the day. Now she is noticeably absent some of the time so she is hiding quite a bit more. Some days it is more than others. Like this morning when I went down to mist she was still hiding 30 minutes after the lights came on when normally she would be basking.


----------



## Lew

Im not too sure then but i can imagine someone else has an answer


----------



## GlasgowGecko

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys i have a 3 ft by 2 ft by 2ft planted viv currently housing crestys but seeing as the little blighters hardly even bother to move im putting them back in there exo terra
> 
> just wondering can i house more than 1 day gecko in there?what would be the most ideal spicies ?where can i buy them?what do they cost?is this tank suitable?where is some good care sheets so i can get reading!!!


This viv is a really good size, and with a few modifications could be used for Phelsuma. You will need to put in some sturdy branches, bamboo works best, horizontally below the basking light and UV. Vertical branches will also be used heavily.



Lew said:


> Im not 100% sure but i reckon you could fit a pair or *trio* of any species of phelsuma in there. Giant madagascan day geckos would be good < not too dure how to spell their scientific name or standings day geckos. These are both larger species that i think would be fine in that size viv


Whilst I think you are right that this viv is big enough for a pair of even the largest of Phelsuma species (both P. grandis and P. standingi) I woul never recommend a trio be housed together.
There are some species with which this type of housing has work, but it is certainly not common, as the vast majority of Phelsuma species are very territorial, which includes aggression between females.

Andy


----------



## sambridge15

well i guess ill get modifying so day geckos are not like the normal male plus as many females as can fit so to speak? they do better in pairs?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

sambridge15 said:


> well i guess ill get modifying so day geckos are not like the normal male plus as many females as can fit so to speak? they do better in pairs?


Thats right. Both sexes (of the vast majority of species in this genus) are very aggressive, and will fight. This makes both injury and stress a real concern.

Andy


----------



## sambridge15

and what are they like price wise im also contenplating a group of anoles for my veiwing viv ? just trying to decide what will be more intresting to watch


----------



## lizardloverrach

My L.Williamsi are the most interesting pet to watch by a long shot.
They are out ALL day, never hide, always basking or running round. 
its great watching them interact with eachother too. 
alot of reps you get and just never see them


----------



## Lew

Day geckos wont let you down sam


----------



## swede.speed

Got these last saturday :whistling2:


----------



## kaikara

Any comments on the earliest age you would pair up a p. grandis with another to begin breeding. I have a female that is about 11 months old. She is about 8" long and has started developing chalk sacs on the sides of her neck. I don't want to pair her up and have her breed too early.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

kaikara said:


> Any comments on the earliest age you would pair up a p. grandis with another to begin breeding. I have a female that is about 11 months old. She is about 8" long and has started developing chalk sacs on the sides of her neck. I don't want to pair her up and have her breed too early.



This is actually quite an interesting question. One which I have spoken to quite a few people about. General experiences range, but there is some suggestion that adult pairs under two years old are generally less productive than pairs over this age, and it seems to be irrespective of whether it is their first clutch.

Personally I would not pair a female at this age, and instead wait for another 4-6 months. This will allow her to add a further amount of weight, and calcium to her chalk sacks. There aren't really hard and fast rules like you tend to find with other species, but the extra size will likely also prevent her being overly bullied by an aggressive male.

Andy


----------



## mispentyouth

andy reading what you just said my pair of grandis have been kept togethr since they were about 6 months old they started producing eggs after they were aprox 18 months old last season in total i got 16 fertile eggs from them and i seperated them after10 as i didnt want the female laying to many in her first season but in fairness she stilll looks in great condition . shes never laid for about 2 months where before she laid every 28 days without fail . On another note i just caught my pair of klemmeri at it :2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach

Im STILL waiting for my lady to lay....got to be any day now! :whistling2:


----------



## kaikara

thanks for the info. I will probably end up getting the male and another enclosure. Need to have one in case aggression breaks out. If everything goes well I can get another species for day for the extra enclosure when I pair them up.


----------



## GlasgowGecko

kaikara said:


> thanks for the info. I will probably end up getting the male and another enclosure. Need to have one in case aggression breaks out. If everything goes well I can get another species for day for the extra enclosure when I pair them up.


There WILL be some aggression. The difficult part (and key part for breeding Phelsuma) is knowing whether this aggression is manageable OR if you have an incompatible pair. This isn't trivial in my opinion and is where many people struggle.

Andy


----------



## mispentyouth

i would definatly keep a spare viv when keeping a pair of phelsuma they can get on great for months then you can look to find one with half a tail and bite marks allover . Even when mating an over exited male can leave some nasty looking wounds on a female


----------



## lizardloverrach

Heres a couple pics of mine together


----------



## Jase Boa

Cracking pics Rach


----------



## Tommy123

Aye' this needs a bump 

Guess what? Got a spare exo terra 30x30x30cm, ideas?


----------



## Tommy123

Hmmm, been reading around, not sure if I theres even a day gecko that could live in a 30x30x30 for life. What about P.Klemmeri?

EDIT: Corrected Klemmeri


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Tommy123 said:


> Hmmm, been reading around, not sure if I theres even a day gecko that could live in a 30x30x30 for life. What about P.Klemmeri?
> 
> EDIT: Corrected Klemmeri



Unfortunately I would say not. They are, in my opinion a medium sized Phelsuma, and are not that small. IF you want a diurnal species for such a small tank, I would be looking towards Lygodactylus. Even then, you'll be pushing it really...

Andy


----------



## Tommy123

GlasgowGecko said:


> Unfortunately I would say not. They are, in my opinion a medium sized Phelsuma, and are not that small. IF you want a diurnal species for such a small tank, I would be looking towards Lygodactylus. Even then, you'll be pushing it really...
> 
> Andy


Ok, I see where your coming from. I only wondered really as it's spare for now. Would L.Williamsi be _ok _in there? I'd only be looking at a single gecko, not two. If not, I'll find another use for it, and just get a bigger one.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, I see where your coming from. I only wondered really as it's spare for now. Would L.Williamsi be _ok _in there? I'd only be looking at a single gecko, not two. If not, I'll find another use for it, and just get a bigger one.
> Thanks,
> Tom


If you bought a young Phelsuma you could house one in there for 5-6 months until you have an adult-sized setup. L.Williamsi are so common, people will be practically giving them away this year due to too many people breeding them, i'll bet


----------



## Tommy123

Ok, thanks. I'll probaly be getting a 30x30x45cm exo-terra for one if I did get one, thanks though


----------



## Jase Boa

I've just had my first hatchlings of 2010. I reduced the temperature of the incubator to 77'F in an attempt to determine if Pasteuri are TSD


----------



## Lew

You have some pasteuri babies ?

My Williamsi has laid two eggs, some reason she decided the front glass panel was most suitable! how could i cover them and is selotape ok to use as in sticking the thing to the glass or what can i use ?


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> You have some pasteuri babies ?


I have lots of baby Pasteuri...



Lew said:


> My Williamsi has laid two eggs, some reason she decided the front glass panel was most suitable! how could i cover them and is selotape ok to use as in sticking the thing to the glass or what can i use ?


You could put a yogurt pot over them


----------



## mispentyouth

just spotted 2 eggs in the belly of one of my female klemmeri should lay tommorow fingers crossed tried to get a pick but looking like a golf ball with four legs and a tail hasnt slowed her down


----------



## GlasgowGecko

mispentyouth said:


> just spotted 2 eggs in the belly of one of my female klemmeri should lay tommorow fingers crossed tried to get a pick but looking like a golf ball with four legs and a tail hasnt slowed her down


Thats really good news Steve. I wish you the best of luck with them!

Andy


----------



## mispentyouth

still no eggs yet andy must be today just thought id add that this is from the 2 males i had for sale so im glad nobodt bought them now that they turned out to be a pair


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Well that IS a stroke of luck Steve. I'll keep my fingers crossed.

On an unrelated note, I received an email from an Australian guy last night asking if I can post some "fresh fertile day gecko eggs" to him. Of course this is A) very impractical due to the requirements of the eggs and B) goes against the import rules in Australia. So if any one else gets the email please either point this out to him, or ignore him completely.


Andy


----------



## Spikebrit

Just reliesed i have never posted any of my lygos up. 



















She is alot bigger now and matured, but i dont have a recent picture. 

Jay


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Hi Jay,

thanks for posting the pictures. I have a quick question for you, is your L. picturatus (or luteopicturatus if you prefer) WC? If so did you have any internal or external parasite problems? I'm just wondering as he looks pretty healthy, but animals this siz can be really difficult to treat.

Andy


----------



## jack14

hi i got one of buddah's geckos of him last week and he is amazing really lively and active
sorry about the pics iphone camera is rubbish

















hope you like him i certainly do 
http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww182/20jack08/Day Gecko/IMG_0822.jpg


----------



## knotty

I've only recently purchased a day gecko. Jase i'm affraid it's a L. Williamsi. :lol2:
After keeping Cresties for a while (that I hardly ever see!) It's nice having such an active little Gecko thats up when I am! I'm sure I'll be on the look out for some Phelsuma species soon.


----------



## suez

knotty said:


> I've only recently purchased a day gecko. Jase i'm affraid it's a L. Williamsi. :lol2:
> After keeping Cresties for a while (that I hardly ever see!) It's nice having such an active little Gecko thats up when I am! I'm sure I'll be on the look out for some Phelsuma species soon.
> 
> image


 ahh dont be afraid they are great little guys.i take great pleasure in them they will even jump onto my hand then back into viv now and love to lick honey from my fingers.


----------



## Jonny Clarendon

Jase Boa said:


> Proof they aren't all skitty...
> 
> image


Wow that's beautiful! what species is it and how big do they get fully grown? Could you PM me with details where i could get one?


----------



## cssh0599

*test*

if this comes up please ignore. Can't get posts working


----------



## mispentyouth

found 2 eggs yesterday morning cant belive how small they are yet they are masive compared to the size of the gecko like a human giving birth to 2 footballs ill put some pics up later


----------



## Jase Boa

mispentyouth said:


> found 2 eggs yesterday morning cant belive how small they are yet they are masive compared to the size of the gecko like a human giving birth to 2 footballs ill put some pics up later


Awesome, I had two more laid yesterday from the Pasteuri, despite having a winter drop in temps and light since November. 

What species are they from?


----------



## mispentyouth

sorry jase there from my p klemmeri i have seen my other pair mating also so i should be able to sort out some unrealated pairs . Ill have to have some pasturi fom you this year there awsome


----------



## Spikebrit

GlasgowGecko said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> thanks for posting the pictures. I have a quick question for you, is your L. picturatus (or luteopicturatus if you prefer) WC? If so did you have any internal or external parasite problems? I'm just wondering as he looks pretty healthy, but animals this siz can be really difficult to treat.
> 
> Andy


They were cf but they were also treated for parasites. i have a group of 4 which i think are 2.2 though im not sure yet. They dont stay still long enougth.


----------



## Lew

my male lygo has some shed skin stuck on the base of his tail, any advice ?


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Does it form a complete piece around the entire circumference of the tail, and as such pose the threat of becoming restrictive?

Where abouts is it?

In general these animals are pretty adept at getting it off, however IF it begins to restrict blood flow, or a second round of shedding builds up then you will need to take action.

Personally I would leave it for now, make sure your humidity is correct, and see what happens.

Andy


----------



## Jase Boa

mispentyouth said:


> sorry jase there from my p klemmeri i have seen my other pair mating also so i should be able to sort out some unrealated pairs . Ill have to have some pasturi fom you this year there awsome


Drop me a PM when you're ready. Could possibly do a swap for some Klems then :whistling2:


----------



## Lew

GlasgowGecko said:


> Does it form a complete piece around the entire circumference of the tail, and as such pose the threat of becoming restrictive?
> 
> Where abouts is it?
> 
> In general these animals are pretty adept at getting it off, however IF it begins to restrict blood flow, or a second round of shedding builds up then you will need to take action.
> 
> Personally I would leave it for now, make sure your humidity is correct, and see what happens.
> 
> Andy


 
No dont worry its a patch on the base of the tail and not a ring around it, humidity should be fine i will monitor it over next couple of days by doing what i normally do but last two days i have been spraying 3 times a day instead of 2 to try and help but its still there.

Should i just wait until the next shed ? 

thanks, lewis


----------



## CobraGowron

Hi all, first post on this site (tried for a week put took ages to activate properly).

I used to be an avid hobbyist but for some unknown reason i stopped keeping them, i had leopard geckos, anoles, beardies, cali kings, corns, emperor scorpians etc.

Anyway i have rejuvenated my interest and recently purchased 2 day geckos. I have not kept them before. They east african so i asume they are from madagascar (Phelsuma)??? I think the female is pregnant when i got her as she has the calcium sacks behind her head and slightly bloated underbelly. Should i do anything different as a result in relation to heating/lighting etc???

I will post pics up soon of viv etc.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi. I had been stuck on getting peacock day geckos because their beauty struck me...but seeing all of your photos is making me think there are many more I should be considering...smaller ones?

Quick question though, are there any that do not have to be fed fruit flies? 

Also, I keep Red eyed tree frogs, but have never kept day geckos...peacocks were recommended to me because they are quick to settle in and not too shy, any others like this?

Your set up pics are inspiring and I have loved reading through this thread!:no1:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

CobraGowron said:


> Hi all, first post on this site (tried for a week put took ages to activate properly).
> 
> I used to be an avid hobbyist but for some unknown reason i stopped keeping them, i had leopard geckos, anoles, beardies, cali kings, corns, emperor scorpians etc.
> 
> Anyway i have rejuvenated my interest and recently purchased 2 day geckos. I have not kept them before. They east african so i asume they are from madagascar (Phelsuma)??? I think the female is pregnant when i got her as she has the calcium sacks behind her head and slightly bloated underbelly. Should i do anything different as a result in relation to heating/lighting etc???
> 
> I will post pics up soon of viv etc.


Hey,

They are likely Phelsuma dubia, often called East African Day geckos, Dull day geckos or bright eyed day geckos (other things too probably...).

They will be WC, but from your description, appear to be healthy. P. dubia are egg gluers, so if she does lay, don't try to remove them unless they are laid on a plant. The recesses in bamboo poles make good laying sites also.

As for altering the conditions, its not needed.

Hope this helps you.

Andy


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Lew said:


> No dont worry its a patch on the base of the tail and not a ring around it, humidity should be fine i will monitor it over next couple of days by doing what i normally do but last two days i have been spraying 3 times a day instead of 2 to try and help but its still there.
> 
> Should i just wait until the next shed ?
> 
> thanks, lewis


Hey Lewis,

Yes I would just wait. Patches like this pose no real threat.

Andy


----------



## mispentyouth

yeah jase a swap would be posible your probably looking at june / july before they would be ready


----------



## Jase Boa

ilovetoads2 said:


> Quick question though, are there any that do not have to be fed fruit flies?


None of them HAVE to be fed fruit flies, I only feed FF to the adults because I produce so many for the babies. Even the babies don't need FF, pinhead and micro crickets are their usual food. 

Small adults should be fed small crickets, the odd mealworm, fruit baby food etc



ilovetoads2 said:


> Also, I keep Red eyed tree frogs, but have never kept day geckos...peacocks were recommended to me because they are quick to settle in and not too shy, any others like this?


It depends on the gecko. If you mean settle as in accpeting your presence then that is something you can work on yourself, they will associate you with food and if you're patient, and slow moving you can tame down most day geckos, however there will be a few that will never tame or calm down and will leggit as soon as you move.


----------



## Lew

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/472689-urgent-fruit-fly-mites.html

HHHEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPPPPP


----------



## Jase Boa

mispentyouth said:


> yeah jase a swap would be posible your probably looking at june / july before they would be ready


Sounds good. I could possibly have some Ornata and Cepediana babies available then too :whistling2:


----------



## mispentyouth

jase my other female klemmeri droped a couple of duds on sunday they were here first clutch so its to be expected . Giz a shout when you have some ready . Getting a couple of female quads picked up from hamm this weekend to go with the pair i bought which turned out to be 2 males


----------



## jack14

i got one of buddah and hes amazing hes just shed
and if you have hold of a cricket he comes onto ur hand and tries to eat it out your fingers 
so heres the man himself 
















hope you like him


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

Hi guys what are your thoughts on springtails and more to the point, actually woodlice as clean up crew in a grandis enclosure?

also for woodlice in a lygos enclosure?

Cheers


----------



## lionheart-2007

*Are they that common?*

Hi all,

just been reading this geat thread and was wondering where people are getting there reptiles from? I've recently aquired a pair of williamsi after keeping several other gecko species, and found them really hard to get hold of. I live in the midlands and couldn't find anyone local. I must admit it was worth the wait, they are the most interesting little things and always active unlike my cresties.


----------



## Jase Boa

lionheart-2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just been reading this geat thread and was wondering where people are getting there reptiles from? I've recently aquired a pair of williamsi after keeping several other gecko species, and found them really hard to get hold of. I live in the midlands and couldn't find anyone local. I must admit it was worth the wait, they are the most interesting little things and always active unlike my cresties.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...413997-baby-day-geckos-phelsuma-pasteuri.html


----------



## Jase Boa

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> Hi guys what are your thoughts on springtails and more to the point, actually woodlice as clean up crew in a grandis enclosure?
> 
> also for woodlice in a lygos enclosure?
> 
> Cheers


I don't use any tropical biological clean up crew in any of my tanks so can't really comment on their use. However, would be happy to hear any experiences of these...


----------



## kaikara

I use springtails and woodlice in my day geckos and crested geckos enclosure and they work out really well. I just spot clean on the glass, leaves and bamboo. I let the cleanup crew do the rest. I turn over the soil a couple times a month and everything is working great. I personally favour naturally planted enclosures but then again I don't have a huge collection to maintain.


----------



## TerrorTortoise

Heres a pic from my local reptile store:
 :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pono

leopardtortoise said:


> Heres a pic from my local reptile store:
> http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww153/leopardtort/?action=view&current=IMG_2199.jpgimage :mf_dribble:


Very nice! 



I put up a few more pics of my ornata in the pic section:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/485980-ornate-day-geckos.html#post5919012

Ed : victory:


----------



## Dingle87

I haven't read the whole thread, but there are some amazing pictures, day gecko's are so beautiful, but i have read that there more of a look not touch lizard, Why is this? 
Are they very skittish?


----------



## Pono

Dingle87 said:


> i have read that there more of a look not touch lizard, Why is this?
> Are they very skittish?


They are VERY fast, their skin can tear easily, and most species can be very shy. Hope that helps,

Ed


----------



## Jase Boa

Dingle87 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but there are some amazing pictures, day gecko's are so beautiful, but i have read that there more of a look not touch lizard, Why is this?
> Are they very skittish?


They are brightly coloured, come out in the day, and are small making them fairly likely to be eaten. They are therefore very fast and often nervous. They can be tamed down with time but not to the extent of handling them like a Leopard Gecko.


----------



## simooshy

Trying to decide whether to buy leopard gecko or l. williamsi first. Will buy both eventually (lol), but thought if the prices for williamsi may drop I should get the leo first. Any advice? I have the setups pretty much complete for both. :2thumb:


----------



## Dingle87

Ah ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I didn't know they had delicate skin. They are amazing to look at tho. It's seems a shame you can't handle them with them being so beautiful


----------



## Jase Boa

Dingle87 said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I didn't know they had delicate skin. They are amazing to look at tho. It's seems a shame you can't handle them with them being so beautiful


It's part of the fun. 

With a Leopard gecko, you can open the viv and pick it up and your interaction is dull - they don't particularly want to be picked up, being that they are nocturnal and you can't exactly play with them like you can with a dog. 

Interacting with a day gecko and gaining their trust is far more interesting and satisfying. I have a few that feed from my hand and one that will jump onto my hand to take food.


----------



## Jase Boa

simooshy said:


> Trying to decide whether to buy leopard gecko or l. williamsi first. Will buy both eventually (lol), but thought if the prices for williamsi may drop I should get the leo first. Any advice? I have the setups pretty much complete for both. :2thumb:


Get neither, get a Phelsuma :whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Don't tempt me! I love phelsuma laticauda and the peacocks!:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy

Okay, question time. I've got a lygodactylus williamsi (electric blue dwarf gecko) on the way, and was wondering what I need to do in the way of calcium and vitamins. 
Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

Is anole dust ok? Or do I have to get something else?:blush: Sorry for being a noob


----------



## phelsumaman

some calcium & d3 to be given daily & a good quality multivitimin (e.g. nutrobal) give once or twice per week wil be great for your lygos


----------



## simooshy

I will be using exo terra calcimize in the water. If I just add vitamins is that enough or do I need to dust as well?


----------



## Tommy123

Hi all,
As some of you know, I created a thread, located here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/490741-crested-gecko-phelsuma-pasteuri-other.html and asked what gecko I should choose based on my lifestyle. I finally, in the end came to a decision - day gecko. But, which day gecko? I've narrowed it down to two different species, Electric Blue gecko (Lygodactylus Williamsi) and Phelsuma Pasteuri. I really don't know which one too choose, so I hope you could help me.
Before I start the rest of my post, I wondered if you could answer me this question...

Can the geckos be kept in pairs all year round?
If I chose the option of the Electric blue gecko, I'd hopefully get a CB pair. Or if I chose the Phelsuma Pasteuri I'd go for 1 or 2 CB unsexed babies, or a CB pair.

Right, down the main question. I suggested to my parents that I should make a really nice looking terrarium set-up. Colourful, waterfall, bamboo, vines, leaves etc. I may even make a rainforest fake rock background, which I'd make look as naturalistic as possible. I wondered if you think I could set-up something like this for one of the two species of gecko I chose: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html . If I did do something like this I'd obviously add more foilage, vine, branches etc in to it. I'd probaly do it in a 45x45x60cm, or maybe even a 60x45x60cm exo-terra. I get quite bored at home, so I would want this to be my sort of "project" for 2011. (Because I have 6 months to show my parents I can look after an animals with no help, long story!) I really am going to make this a stunning terrarium, but I need your help.

If you've made a vivarium set-up similar to what I've described I want mine to include in it, please could you post up a picture of it, I'm looking for as much inspiration as I can. Or even just your electric blue gecko set-up, or phelsuma pasteuri set-up. 

If you have anymore tips/advice on how I could make my vivarium please post, as I have loads of time to plan etc. Sorry for the long post!
Hope you can help.
Cheers,
Tom:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy

My lygo setup is only a little 'un, was going to get them a 45x45x60, but having seen them in a 30x30x45 I don't think I would ever see them! Anyway, here it is... 








And I mist 1-2 times a day (exo terras can be a pig!)


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> My lygo setup is only a little 'un, was going to get them a 45x45x60, but having seen them in a 30x30x45 I don't think I would ever see them! Anyway, here it is...
> image
> And I mist 1-2 times a day (exo terras can be a pig!)


sweet setup


----------



## simooshy

I thank you. :notworthy:


----------



## Tommy123

simooshy said:


> My lygo setup is only a little 'un, was going to get them a 45x45x60, but having seen them in a 30x30x45 I don't think I would ever see them! Anyway, here it is...
> image
> And I mist 1-2 times a day (exo terras can be a pig!)


Really nice set-up, thanks for the post.


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> Can the geckos be kept in pairs all year round?


Yes, sexed pairs if they feel like it, no same sexed pairs, you will end up with one very proud gecko and one very dead gecko



Tommy123 said:


> Right, down the main question. I suggested to my parents that I should make a really nice looking terrarium set-up. Colourful, waterfall, bamboo, vines, leaves etc. I may even make a rainforest fake rock background, which I'd make look as naturalistic as possible.
> If you have anymore tips/advice on how I could make my vivarium please post, as I have loads of time to plan etc. Sorry for the long post!
> Hope you can help.
> Cheers,
> Tom:2thumb:


Lose the waterfall, get some bamboo tubes, plenty of horizontal and diagonal branches, plants from your garden centre, I use...

ZZ plant (Zamioculcas Zamiifolia)










Mother In Law's Tongue (Sansevieria) 









and some Guzmania


----------



## samurai

we want to get a pair of madagascan day geckos, not the giant ones the 9in type. this is the setup i have planned in my head is there a better way of doing it or is it ok so far? still researching at the mo.

the viv will be home made, i was thinking contiboard well sealed in the corners. sizewise it would be 3ft L x 14in W x 30in (or taller) H. may think about using varnished ply instead of conti?

uvb light tube x1 5% or 10% which is best suited?

plant grow tube.

for daytime i was gonna have a solar glo light, then for night time a ceramic. is this going over kill on electricity or is there a better way. we want it to be a focal point in our lounge so huge amounts of wires arn't going to look nice :blush:

lots of bamboo and other climbing bits and bobs. i'd like to include some raised hides as well. lots of live plants. bark or something similar for the background and sides.

any tips would be great, especially for the heating/lighting as i'd like less wires but will get what ever will be appreciated by the geckos. (i know about having a stat and bulb gaurd).

is night time heating neccesary? could i use the ceramic for day time heating with both the tubes for light?

thank you sorry for waffeling on lol, if comments could be made under each appropriate q that would be lovely ta :2thumb:


----------



## Pono

Tommy123 said:


> Hi all,
> As some of you know, I created a thread, located here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/490741-crested-gecko-phelsuma-pasteuri-other.html and asked what gecko I should choose based on my lifestyle. I finally, in the end came to a decision - day gecko. But, which day gecko? I've narrowed it down to two different species, Electric Blue gecko (Lygodactylus Williamsi) and Phelsuma Pasteuri. I really don't know which one too choose, so I hope you could help me.
> Before I start the rest of my post, I wondered if you could answer me this question...
> 
> Can the geckos be kept in pairs all year round?
> If I chose the option of the Electric blue gecko, I'd hopefully get a CB pair. Or if I chose the Phelsuma Pasteuri I'd go for 1 or 2 CB unsexed babies, or a CB pair.
> 
> Right, down the main question. I suggested to my parents that I should make a really nice looking terrarium set-up. Colourful, waterfall, bamboo, vines, leaves etc. I may even make a rainforest fake rock background, which I'd make look as naturalistic as possible. I wondered if you think I could set-up something like this for one of the two species of gecko I chose: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html . If I did do something like this I'd obviously add more foilage, vine, branches etc in to it. I'd probaly do it in a 45x45x60cm, or maybe even a 60x45x60cm exo-terra. I get quite bored at home, so I would want this to be my sort of "project" for 2011. (Because I have 6 months to show my parents I can look after an animals with no help, long story!) I really am going to make this a stunning terrarium, but I need your help.
> 
> If you've made a vivarium set-up similar to what I've described I want mine to include in it, please could you post up a picture of it, I'm looking for as much inspiration as I can. Or even just your electric blue gecko set-up, or phelsuma pasteuri set-up.
> 
> If you have anymore tips/advice on how I could make my vivarium please post, as I have loads of time to plan etc. Sorry for the long post!
> Hope you can help.
> Cheers,
> Tom:2thumb:


Here are a couple of my vivs:

Female pasteuri:










Female ornata:










Hope that helps give you a few ideas 

Ed


----------



## Pono

samurai said:


> we want to get a pair of madagascan day geckos, not the giant ones the 9in type. this is the setup i have planned in my head is there a better way of doing it or is it ok so far? still researching at the mo.
> 
> the viv will be home made, i was thinking contiboard well sealed in the corners. sizewise it would be 3ft L x 14in W x 30in (or taller) H. may think about using varnished ply instead of conti?
> 
> uvb light tube x1 5% or 10% which is best suited?
> 
> plant grow tube.
> 
> for daytime i was gonna have a solar glo light, then for night time a ceramic. is this going over kill on electricity or is there a better way. we want it to be a focal point in our lounge so huge amounts of wires arn't going to look nice :blush:
> 
> lots of bamboo and other climbing bits and bobs. i'd like to include some raised hides as well. lots of live plants. bark or something similar for the background and sides.
> 
> any tips would be great, especially for the heating/lighting as i'd like less wires but will get what ever will be appreciated by the geckos. (i know about having a stat and bulb gaurd).
> 
> is night time heating neccesary? could i use the ceramic for day time heating with both the tubes for light?
> 
> thank you sorry for waffeling on lol, if comments could be made under each appropriate q that would be lovely ta :2thumb:


What latin name do these 9" madagascan day geckos have?

I use a 5% uv tube, a 'daylight' tube, and a halogen 'puck' spot on each viv. In my opinion (and many other phelsuma keeper's), halogen lights are the best type of heat lamp available for phelsuma as they are small and are very bright/hot for their size. I don't heat the vivs at night.


----------



## samurai

also would the above setup be too narrow for the giant madagascan dg? it can only be 14in wide


----------



## samurai

_Phelsuma madagasceriensis madagascariensis_


----------



## samurai

you mean this type of light? is the size ok do you think, i don't want them to be cramped, and will a male/female pair be ok in that size viv?


----------



## Pono

Yeh, those hallogen lights look good. It will be hard to find a pair of cb madagascariensis here in the uk. For these quite large geckos, i wouldn't put them in anything smaller than a 40x40x80cm (lxdxh) viv and that would be the minimum. If you cut down on width, you will have to increase depth and height.

Ed : victory:


----------



## Tommy123

Jase Boa said:


> Yes, sexed pairs if they feel like it, no same sexed pairs, you will end up with one very proud gecko and one very dead gecko
> 
> 
> 
> Lose the waterfall, get some bamboo tubes, plenty of horizontal and diagonal branches, plants from your garden centre, I use...
> 
> ZZ plant (Zamioculcas Zamiifolia)
> 
> image
> 
> Mother In Law's Tongue (Sansevieria)
> image
> 
> and some Guzmania
> 
> image


So, if I bought say a sexed pair from you, I couldn't keep them together all year around? I'd have to alternate?

I think I may cut the waterfall idea after whats been said, and go for a well planted tank.


----------



## Tommy123

Pono said:


> Here are a couple of my vivs:
> 
> Female pasteuri:
> 
> image
> 
> Female ornata:
> 
> image
> 
> Hope that helps give you a few ideas
> 
> Ed


Wow, there great set-ups Ed. As I said in my previous post, I may cut out the waterfall, and go for a well-planted set-up.
Thanks.: victory:


----------



## Jase Boa

Tommy123 said:


> So, if I bought say a sexed pair from you, I couldn't keep them together all year around? I'd have to alternate?


My Pasteuri are housed together all year round, I will seperate them later in the year to let the female recover from all the baby-making :lol:


----------



## Pono

Tommy123 said:


> Wow, there great set-ups Ed. As I said in my previous post, I may cut out the waterfall, and go for a well-planted set-up.
> Thanks.: victory:


In my oppinion, that would be better 

Ed


----------



## simooshy

Nice vivs, where do you buy the big bamboo?:mf_dribble:


----------



## samurai

Pono said:


> Yeh, those hallogen lights look good. It will be hard to find a pair of cb madagascariensis here in the uk. For these quite large geckos, i wouldn't put them in anything smaller than a 40x40x80cm (lxdxh) viv and that would be the minimum. If you cut down on width, you will have to increase depth and height.
> 
> Ed : victory:


90cm high (36in)
90cm long (36in)
36cm wide (14in)

would be ok for a pair of large day geckos (will see whats availible captive bred) then?. i think this is the max space i could provide. how likely are a sexed pair to fight? and would a sexed pair of a smaller species be less likely to fight in there? also is contiboard ok for the viv? sorry for all the questions


----------



## samurai

might get a pair of smaller day geckos i like the gold dust ones, if i get them, the tank will most likely be 30in high 14 in wide and 36in long as that would fit the space i have nicely. when using the bamboo do you need to varnish it to protect it from moisture? i'm thinking of having it all along the back wall jutting out different amounts - vertically (if that makes sense). whats the best viv building material to use if someone could kindly answer that?


----------



## Jase Boa

samurai said:


> might get a pair of smaller day geckos i like the gold dust ones, if i get them, the tank will most likely be 30in high 14 in wide and 36in long as that would fit the space i have nicely. when using the bamboo do you need to varnish it to protect it from moisture? i'm thinking of having it all along the back wall jutting out different amounts - vertically (if that makes sense). whats the best viv building material to use if someone could kindly answer that?


Gold Dusts aren't small they are medium sized 5-6inches. 

The dimensions you have there would allow you to have two vivariums next to each other @ 30"x14"x18" (75x35x45cm) My largest vivs, for Borbonica Mater (medium sized), are 80x40x40cm

Don't varnish it, you're asking for trouble with potential toxins in my opinion, just let it do what it does. Try not to have too many vertically, offer a few horizontally and diagonally to vary they're body positions. Horizontal branches provide good basking spots whereas vertical don't.

Best material is glass, without doubt.

Tanks shown are two 80x40x40cm


----------



## Pono

We've got to keep this thread going! :no1:


My ornata pair came with mites, so i tried to treat them by putting olive oil on the mites which was recommended by quite a few keepers. The female died of stress a couple of days afterwards, and the male still had mites. I removed the last mites i could see on the male using tweezers, so hopefully he is now mite free. I got a few pictures of him looking unusually colourfull while out of his viv:




























And a few new ones of my female pasteuri:











Here she jumped onto me while putting babyfood in her viv - she just couldn't wait :mf_dribble:










Ed : victory:


----------



## simooshy

Aaa, lovely :2thumb:

My l. williamsi also had mites, but I think liberal use of mite-off seems to have got them...


----------



## Pono

simooshy said:


> Aaa, lovely :2thumb:
> 
> My l. williamsi also had mites, but I think liberal use of mite-off seems to have got them...


That's good to hear you have hopefully got rid of them. I think it was only a problem as ornata are extremely shy and fast - therefore its difficult to get the oil on precisely on the mites; and also ornata (especially females i am told) are very susceptible to stress.

Ed : victory:


----------



## simooshy

Same with the williamsi. I put them in a cricket tub sprayed with mite off. It's oily so they couldn't climb the sides. Then I dabbed at the mites with oil and popped them back in a clean viv to warm up again. :no1:


----------



## Pono

simooshy said:


> Same with the williamsi. I put them in a cricket tub sprayed with mite off. It's oily so they couldn't climb the sides. Then I dabbed at the mites with oil and popped them back in a clean viv to warm up again. :no1:


Yeh, i did a similar thing. I put them into a cricket box, dabbed them with oil, put them in a plastic tank each with uv, and the female died as it was too stressful 

Ed


----------



## mispentyouth

really sorry to hear about your female ornata pono i was hoping you would have offspring available this year . I used vegetable oil on some quads i got and that worked to rid the mites it was a bit tricky trying to catch the geckos and hold them wile trying to dab on the oil


----------



## simooshy

Grr... just checked and the female still has one on her. One!
Sigh... mite treatment troubles again...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

am i allowed on this 

my mournings come out during the day so technicaly they are day geckos


----------



## simooshy

Ninjaaa23 said:


> am i allowed on this
> 
> my mournings come out during the day so technicaly they are day geckos


:roll: Another thread about to be ruined by the power that is ninj...


----------



## Ninjaaa23

simooshy said:


> :roll: Another thread about to be ruined by the power that is ninj...



i will be nice

dy geckos are Awsome 

there. thats the purpose of this thread right


----------



## Lew

Pono said:


> Yeh, i did a similar thing. I put them into a cricket box, dabbed them with oil, put them in a plastic tank each with uv, and the female died as it was too stressful
> 
> Ed


How do you catch your day geckos ? 
Anyone enlighten me, i'm too scared to try and catch my little williamsi.


----------



## Pono

Lew said:


> How do you catch your day geckos ?
> Anyone enlighten me, i'm too scared to try and catch my little williamsi.


I just wait for them to be out and then i quickly remove the bamboo. Then i flush them out onto the glass and take out the plants. Then put a cricket tub over them. If you cant take out the plants or bamboo, just try and flush them out onto the glass and catch them in a cricket box. It's not easy and is rather stressful.

I introduced my pasteuri pair yesterday, and they seem to be doing fine. No mating yet, but no fighting. The male displays, but the female has not accepted him yet as far as i know. Hopefully they will mate soon!

Ed : victory:


----------



## simooshy

Lew said:


> How do you catch your day geckos ?
> Anyone enlighten me, i'm too scared to try and catch my little williamsi.


Same as Pono really, I just remove what cover I need until I get a clear shot at one on the glass, then slip a cricket tub over it. :no1:


----------



## VW_Rick

Not posted in this thread yet but I've been reading carefully and very interested in day geckos in general for a very long time. My 1.2.0 Robertmertensi's...
Male..









The violent femmes that I've just split up..










& this one not quite in focus, damn (For sale btw)










& a video of the females trying to guard their territory..


----------



## simooshy

Ooh, lovely... I've only just come acroos these but I'm in love... :no1:


----------



## Lew

ok cheers guys may try catching some geckos today


----------



## simooshy

Yes!!!!!!!

I think I've got the last mite off my female williamsi, making me officially..... MITE FREE! Wooooooooo!

The last mite, after I made very, VERY sure it was dead:


----------



## xvickyx

VW_Rick said:


> Not posted in this thread yet but I've been reading carefully and very interested in day geckos in general for a very long time. My 1.2.0 Robertmertensi's...
> Male..image
> 
> The violent femmes that I've just split up..
> 
> image
> 
> & this one not quite in focus, damn (For sale btw)
> 
> image
> 
> & a video of the females trying to guard their territory..
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y164/rsarick/?action=view&current=ScrappingFemalePhelsuma.flvimage


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## simooshy

Burn miteys! BURN! :war::roll2:


----------



## simooshy

Woo! My williamsi just laid her first ever egg! Have set up an emergency incubator... I am just glad she glued it to the paper floor! :no1:


----------



## Lew

how do i get rid of some stuck shed sking on the tip of my lygos tail? i gave him a couple of sheds to get rid of it but it hasnt worked ( yes ive checked humidity and increased it to help) but now the tips gone black.


----------



## hallnaomiuk

where do you buy the large tubes of bamboo branches from i dont know where to look - i think you have converted me - i want day geckos!!! :2thumb:


----------



## hallnaomiuk

Also what size or breed of day geckos do you think would happily habit my vivarium its 3ft tall x 2ft wide i would ideally like a couple.


----------



## Lew

hallnaomiuk said:


> Also what size or breed of day geckos do you think would happily habit my vivarium its 3ft tall x 2ft wide i would ideally like a couple.


 
Any of the species really


----------



## Jase Boa

Lew said:


> how do i get rid of some stuck shed sking on the tip of my lygos tail? i gave him a couple of sheds to get rid of it but it hasnt worked ( yes ive checked humidity and increased it to help) but now the tips gone black.


 
Try spraying the viv with hot water in the mist sprayer


----------



## dad'n'bab

Hi all,

we would like to start keeping day geckos.

What species would be suitable for a 45x45x45 exo, would be looking to keep a pair. We like the klemmeri but what else is there.

Do you think there will be any at Doncaster and what would be a good price for them.

Thanks for any help with the above.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Jase Boa

I've posted photos of my Cepediana and Ornata males in the picture section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/553288-phelsuma-ornata-cepediana.html


----------



## detail3r

Just thought i'd add my name to this thread, i'm about to order a 36" exo terra plus stand, external filter for waterfall, false floor materials, everything all in one go bar the geckos and plants.

Just worked out the price for the setup alone - £540 without plants, they better be worth it!:blush:


----------



## Jase Boa

detail3r said:


> Just worked out the price for the setup alone - £540 without plants, they better be worth it!:blush:


Dear christ, my setups cost about £120.....for two


----------



## Pono

Jase Boa said:


> Dear christ, my setups cost about £120.....for two


Same here lol


----------



## detail3r

Well heres the shopping list so far :

36 x 18 x 24" Exo Terra
36" Exo Terra Stand (its going to be a display tank in the living room)
36" Dual Canopy
Exo Terra Reflector
Habistat Dimming stat
Exo Terra basking lamp
Repti-glo 10.0
Repti-glo 2.0
Eheim Ecco Pro 200 External Filter (For waterfall)
Cork section for waterfall
Hydroleca
Eggcrate
Silicone
Bamboo
Expanding foam

Its going to be worth it I hope: victory:


----------



## Pono

detail3r said:


> Well heres the shopping list so far :
> 
> 36 x 18 x 24" Exo Terra
> 36" Exo Terra Stand (its going to be a display tank in the living room)
> 36" Dual Canopy
> Exo Terra Reflector
> Habistat Dimming stat
> Exo Terra basking lamp
> Repti-glo 10.0
> Repti-glo 2.0
> Eheim Ecco Pro 200 External Filter (For waterfall)
> Cork section for waterfall
> Hydroleca
> Eggcrate
> Silicone
> Bamboo
> Expanding foam
> 
> Its going to be worth it I hope: victory:


Blimey, thats going to be one hell of a set up! Good luck with the project!


----------



## eddygecko

More grandis babies due this friday  1st clutch are doing great now and growing like mad. Will be availible in a month or so, pm if interested.


----------



## Jase Boa

eddygecko said:


> More grandis babies due this friday  1st clutch are doing great now and growing like mad. Will be availible in a month or so, pm if interested.


Use the classifieds, this isn't an advertising thread, selfish git


----------



## simooshy

My lygodactylus williamsi just laid, but she failed to glue her eggs together properly, and one fell off and broke. :bash: Just my luck.


----------



## Jase Boa

simooshy said:


> My lygodactylus williamsi just laid, but she failed to glue her eggs together properly, and one fell off and broke. :bash: Just my luck.


Infertile perhaps...? What do the eggs look like inside? What colour?


----------



## simooshy

Jase Boa said:


> Infertile perhaps...? What do the eggs look like inside? What colour?


I think the one that fell off was poss. infertile as it was yellow inside, but then it wouldn't have developed much yet anyway i wouldn't have thought? It's possible she damaged it the other day, as i saw one of them do a flying leap across the viv and fail to land where it was trying, might have been her? Anyway, pretty sure the other one and the previous pair are fertile, but have no ability to candle.


----------



## sween1978

Hello

I have a spare Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 45 is there any smaller day geckos i could keep in this?

Thanks


----------



## Pono

sween1978 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a spare Exo Terra 45 x 45 x 45 is there any smaller day geckos i could keep in this?
> 
> Thanks


You could keep a pair of most small species in there quite hapily 

Ed : victory:


----------



## Pono

I've put some Ornata pics in the pics section : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/570862-phelsuma-ornata.html


----------



## obrowell

Hi all,

First time post in this section. I have recently acquired a pair of white headed geckos and I am thrilled with them. Having kept a wide range of phibs these caught my eye at my local shop. I read this thread from start to finish and it was very informative so thanks! :2thumb:

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Pono

obrowell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time post in this section. I have recently acquired a pair of white headed geckos and I am thrilled with them. Having kept a wide range of phibs these caught my eye at my local shop. I read this thread from start to finish and it was very informative so thanks! :2thumb:
> 
> Here are a few pics.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Very nice! I much prefer these to williamsi :mf_dribble:


----------



## Fai0607

Hey guys I got a question about Day geckos (Specifically the Green ones)

Can they eat CGD? And would they be better as a pet compared to a Crestie?

Thanks! and, beautiful images everyone! I can stare at them forever @[email protected] Totally magnificent! Handable or not, doesn't change the fact that they're beautiful right?


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> Hey guys I got a question about Day geckos (Specifically the Green ones)
> 
> Can they eat CGD? And would they be better as a pet compared to a Crestie?
> 
> Thanks! and, beautiful images everyone! I can stare at them forever @[email protected] Totally magnificent! Handable or not, doesn't change the fact that they're beautiful right?


When you say "specifically the green ones", that isnt very specific as there are many species of day geckos which are green :lol2:

P. Grandis are the most common 'green' ones which make great pets. Far more interesting than cresties :whistling2:

They cannot eat solely CGD but some people do feed it occaisionally. It is designed for nocturnal geckos, not diurnal ones. Some people do keep day geckos on day gecko diets like CGD, but most feed crickets as they seem to love hunting so much, and are very fun to watch.

They are *far* more beautiful and interesting than cresties in my oppinion :2thumb:


----------



## Fai0607

Pono said:


> When you say "specifically the green ones", that isnt very specific as there are many species of day geckos which are green :lol2:
> 
> P. Grandis are the most common 'green' ones which make great pets. Far more interesting than cresties :whistling2:
> 
> They cannot eat solely CGD but some people do feed it occaisionally. It is designed for nocturnal geckos, not diurnal ones. Some people to keep day geckos on day gecko diets like CGD, but most feed crickets as they seem to love hunting so much, and are very fun to watch.
> 
> They are *far* more beautiful and interesting than cresties in my oppinion :2thumb:


Yeah Grandis my bad LOL Still shaky on the scientific names.

Well, I'd love to have one but im not allowed a single insect in this house. Not even worms! Now will the day gecko diet be a staple or not at all?

Here's a silly question, but I own a garg and shes /lazy/ barley ANY movement in her cage and shes in a 36x18x24. Will a P. Grandis be active in its cage? (Granted, two very different genus xD I just dont want a lazy display lizard!)


----------



## ex0tics

as gorgeous as they are, they just don't do it for some.


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> Yeah Grandis my bad LOL Still shaky on the scientific names.
> 
> Well, I'd love to have one but im not allowed a single insect in this house. Not even worms! Now will the day gecko diet be a staple or not at all?
> 
> Here's a silly question, but I own a garg and shes /lazy/ barley ANY movement in her cage and shes in a 36x18x24. Will a P. Grandis be active in its cage? (Granted, two very different genus xD I just dont want a lazy display lizard!)


I cannot talk from perosnal experience on the matter of day gecko diet other than i was looking into keeping phelsuma like that originally but was advised against it. They certainly seem to love hunting crickets, and it gives them exercise and something to do.

Grandis will definately be much more active and interesting than a garg (i also keep cresties which are pretty boring in comparison with the day geckos lol). Also, a grandis will be more active if you feed it on livefoods rather than a powdered diet : victory:



ex0tics said:


> as gorgeous as they are, they just don't do it for some.


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## Fai0607

Pono said:


> I cannot talk from perosnal experience on the matter of day gecko diet other than i was looking into keeping phelsuma like that originally but was advised against it. They certainly seem to love hunting crickets, and it gives them exercise and something to do.
> 
> Grandis will definately be much more active and interesting than a garg (i also keep cresties which are pretty boring in comparison with the day geckos lol). Also, a grandis will be more active if you feed it on livefoods rather than a powdered diet : victory:


That's so unfortunate for my case LOL. I cannot feed /ANY/ insects. I'd feed it fruitflies but obviously it can't soley live on them , cant they? :/ It's the reason why I have a garg at all really, cause I can soley feed her CGD.

Also, I'm not sure if you or others can answer this but do you know why the Grandis aren't handable? I have seen people even handle anoles and chameleons! (Not saying im going to do it because I know it stresses them out, same for a Grandis?)

Are Grandis vocal? I LOVE vocal geckos. I have no clue why people find it annoying its the cutest thing ever.

Thanks! Oh and, I ask alot of questions so watch out  Should've warned you in the beginning ha.


----------



## mooshu

Hey everyone Im a massive fan of Phelsumas!

Iv keep a pair of P.Robermertensi and I've got an empty 45cmx45cmx60cm (WxDxH) would that be too big for them if I make it heavily planted!?


----------



## Fai0607

mooshu said:


> Hey everyone Im a massive fan of Phelsumas!
> 
> Iv keep a pair of P.Robermertensi and I've got an empty 45cmx45cmx60cm (WxDxH) would that be too big for them if I make it heavily planted!?


I say, the bigger the better. My 8 inch gecko is in 36inchx18inchx24inch. Nothing but plants, log, and a hiding spot! (Volcano and a climbable background). I personally think that they'd love it, but what do you mean by heavily planted? You have to add some space for them, a little personal space here and there.


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> That's so unfortunate for my case LOL. I cannot feed /ANY/ insects. I'd feed it fruitflies but obviously it can't soley live on them , cant they? :/ It's the reason why I have a garg at all really, cause I can soley feed her CGD.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you or others can answer this but do you know why the Grandis aren't handable? I have seen people even handle anoles and chameleons! (Not saying im going to do it because I know it stresses them out, same for a Grandis?)
> 
> Are Grandis vocal? I LOVE vocal geckos. I have no clue why people find it annoying its the cutest thing ever.
> 
> Thanks! Oh and, I ask alot of questions so watch out  Should've warned you in the beginning ha.


Thats a shame that you cant feed live. Feeding fruit flies would be very impractical due to their tiny size and it would be very expensive.

As handling goes, they are lightening fast, their skin tears easily, and they stress very easily. Handling a cham is far easier than a day gecko as you have no control over the gecko what so ever. 

Im not sure if grandis are vocal i have heard my pasteuri, cepediana, and ornata squeak a bit, but usually when the female is telling the male to piss off lol



mooshu said:


> Hey everyone Im a massive fan of Phelsumas!
> 
> Iv keep a pair of P.Robermertensi and I've got an empty 45cmx45cmx60cm (WxDxH) would that be too big for them if I make it heavily planted!?


That would make a great viv. I have used those exos quite a lot for day geckos. i currently have one of my male ornatas in one. It would not be too big at all. I currently have my pair of pasteuri (similar size to robertmertensi) in a 40x40x60 and they love it


----------



## Fai0607

> Thats a shame that you cant feed live. Feeding fruit flies would be very impractical due to their tiny size and it would be very expensive.
> 
> As handling goes, they are lightening fast, their skin tears easily, and they stress very easily. Handling a cham is far easier than a day gecko as you have no control over the gecko what so ever.
> 
> Im not sure if grandis are vocal i have heard my pasteuri, cepediana, and ornata squeak a bit, but usually when the female is telling the male to piss off lol


It is =/ Actually, my brother brought home dead mealworms for Jackie since at his job no one is using it (he works at a non-herp specialty vet). My dad flipped and said "OUT of the house! Not in the garbage, throw them out!". Ah well, when I get my own house, a day gecko will be living in a live viv in my room with LIVE insects!

Ah, thats why then. Oh well, they're still stunning! Thanks for the info!


----------



## mooshu

Fai0607 said:


> I say, the bigger the better. My 8 inch gecko is in 36inchx18inchx24inch. Nothing but plants, log, and a hiding spot! (Volcano and a climbable background). I personally think that they'd love it, but what do you mean by heavily planted? You have to add some space for them, a little personal space here and there.


When i said heavily planted i meant loads of places to hide and a lot of plants. 

Iv ordered some coco bark panels to cover the back and two sides and some hydroleca, fleece and soil, Now i get to design it and plant it! want to have it running for a few weeks before adding the geckos!

I think i like making the vivs more than watching them in it lol!


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> It is =/ Actually, my brother brought home dead mealworms for Jackie since at his job no one is using it (he works at a non-herp specialty vet). My dad flipped and said "OUT of the house! Not in the garbage, throw them out!". Ah well, when I get my own house, a day gecko will be living in a live viv in my room with LIVE insects!
> 
> Ah, thats why then. Oh well, they're still stunning! Thanks for the info!


Oh ok lol. My parents dislike crickets a lot. Escapees always seem to turn up in the bath which really grinds their gears lol



mooshu said:


> When i said heavily planted i meant loads of places to hide and a lot of plants.
> 
> Iv ordered some coco bark panels to cover the back and two sides and some hydroleca, fleece and soil, Now i get to design it and plant it! want to have it running for a few weeks before adding the geckos!
> 
> I think i like making the vivs more than watching them in it lol!


That sounds like an awesome plan. Ive always been tempted to make a heavily planted natural viv but i generally go for a more simplistic route with bamboo and large live plants in pots


----------



## Fai0607

To Mooshu - I agree with Pono, that's a great idea!

May I suggest something? My uncle actually owns one of these species and he said they like about 80-95% if not 100% humidity and he has something called Repti-Fogger. It's a pump that you can put outside the tank, set when to fog and fish the tube in any place you like. It creates a beautiful effect and I can go to his house and watch his gecko in there for ages. Just an idea, though!

Here's a review: Zoo Med Repti Fogger There are many foggers out there but my uncle happends to have that one. Everyone has different experiences with products (like for example they say that pump-waterfalls jam easy and cause bacteria but I have yet to encounter that if at all!). He only had a jamming problem once. He has been using this for his gecko for 3 years.

Have fun building the viv! It's an amazing experience!


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> To Mooshu - I agree with Pono, that's a great idea!
> 
> May I suggest something? My uncle actually owns one of these species and he said they like about 80-95% if not 100% humidity and he has something called Repti-Fogger. It's a pump that you can put outside the tank, set when to fog and fish the tube in any place you like. It creates a beautiful effect and I can go to his house and watch his gecko in there for ages. Just an idea, though!
> 
> Here's a review: Zoo Med Repti Fogger There are many foggers out there but my uncle happends to have that one. Everyone has different experiences with products (like for example they say that pump-waterfalls jam easy and cause bacteria but I have yet to encounter that if at all!). He only had a jamming problem once. He has been using this for his gecko for 3 years.
> 
> Have fun building the viv! It's an amazing experience!


To be honest, constant very high humidity is not necessarily very good. Phelsuma also need very good airflow as constant high humidity encourages bacteria growth. The viv should be allowed to pretty much completely dry out between mistings. Foggers can look pretty cool, but i think if you are buying an expensive fogging system, an automatic misting system would be a far better investment as if you are just fogging, you will probably have to mist aswell as i dont think fogging produces as much water on the leaves compared with misting. You can use a fogger if you want, but in my opinion a mister would be a better buy 

Ed


----------



## Fai0607

Thanks for the amended information! Never knew you'd still have to mist actually...

I was thinking more of a fogger going on for 3 minutes. Nothing crazy, but you're right. Mister would be better, we are actually thinking about getting one for Jackie but we figured not to. Would a mister maintain humidity better than a fogger?


----------



## Pono

Fai0607 said:


> Thanks for the amended information! Never knew you'd still have to mist actually...
> 
> I was thinking more of a fogger going on for 3 minutes. Nothing crazy, but you're right. Mister would be better, we are actually thinking about getting one for Jackie but we figured not to. Would a mister maintain humidity better than a fogger?


You may be able to get away with just a fogger. A fogger provides more humidity, but a mister provides better access to water and lower humidity over a longer period as the water evaporates. Access to water is better than a short period of high humidity with little condensation so in my opinion, a mister would be a better buy


----------



## DanielF

Hi Guys

Would a 18x18x24 LxWxH viv be ok for a single _P.m.grandis_?.. & i know this is a stupid question but i have a heated room which is always at (88F Day - 80F Night) so would a basking lamp still be needed?


----------



## DanielF

Tom? Dick? Harry?


----------



## knotty

That size viv is fine for a single grandis, you could get away with a pair. I would personally still use a basking lamp, I use a small halogen puck light with my day geckos to give a basking spot of 30-32c. Don't forget you'll need a UV bulb as well, my preference is the 7% Arcadia although I know a lot of people use the 5% Exo Terra.


----------



## colinm

You definately a u.V.b.tube,I use 10% tubes over mine,remember that the guaze will disperse some of the ultraviolet so the gecko will not get all of the u.v.Use a reflector or aluminium foil as a reflector as well.You may get away with a good quality sunlight tube (6400 kelvins) such as an Arcadia 172 instead of a puck light.Remember you want to create a basking spot/area so that you can see your gecko and so that the gecko will bask under the U.V.B.tube.


----------



## Lew

Anyone interested in a breeding pair of lygodactylus williamsi?


----------



## Lew

or a crested gecko for that matter... selling my collection


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

i have very square eyes from reading the first 10 pages of this thread and decided to skip straight to the end and ask if there are any colour variations in any of the phelsuma species?

lew if you were in NI i would snap them up


----------



## eddygecko

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> i have very square eyes from reading the first 10 pages of this thread and decided to skip straight to the end and ask if there are any colour variations in any of the phelsuma species?
> 
> lew if you were in NI i would snap them up


Within P.m grandis you've got normals, high reds which can be the normal spots or tiger stripe phase. There is also a blue phase avaliable in the states, i looked into getting some over here but the minimum order was $5000 so that idea went out the window. 

Theres all sorts of colours and sizes out there though, wiki phelsuma then google all the different sp. and see what you like.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

thanks eddy, i have a very comprehensive book by the christensons so have seen most of the species. i was just curious about individual species mutations as my pair have just started to produce this season and my head has been filled with morphs due to my leos.

$5000 is a lot for one order!!!!!! googled them and damn they nice.

just curious the grandis you breed are they normal spot types or stripes?

Mark


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

just wondering if any of you guys can help clarify sex of my phelsuma dubia......leaning towards male


----------



## phelsumaman

Your dubia looks male to me


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

cheers buddy


----------



## Bradley

thought I would bump this thread up as there are quite a few people keeping Phelsuma now!


----------



## Pono

Bradley said:


> thought I would bump this thread up as there are quite a few people keeping Phelsuma now!


...but still not enough! :no1:


----------



## MadFerret!

I will soon be building my collection back up 

Dont think il ever find another sumptio pair though 

Hoping for some great breeding projects with day geckos and my 1.3 cb sandfish skinks over the next few years!


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> I will soon be building my collection back up
> 
> Dont think il ever find another sumptio pair though
> 
> Hoping for some great breeding projects with day geckos and my 1.3 cb sandfish skinks over the next few years!


Heya, havnt seen you on the forums in absolutely AGES! How have you been? Good to know you'll be building up your collection again! I have reduced mine in size slightly recently.

Ed : victory:


----------



## MadFerret!

hi ed, long time no speak. im good thank you bud, yourself? nice to see you still have a collection and a very nice one too even if it is a little smaller. i noticed your ornata for sale, if i thought the chance of females appearing in the uk anytime soon was likely id be taking him but sadly we both know different. bloodline trades are still on the cards in future once my collection's stable though :2thumb:


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> hi ed, long time no speak. im good thank you bud, yourself? nice to see you still have a collection and a very nice one too even if it is a little smaller. i noticed your ornata for sale, if i thought the chance of females appearing in the uk anytime soon was likely id be taking him but sadly we both know different. bloodline trades are still on the cards in future once my collection's stable though :2thumb:


It has indeed been a very long time. Im good aswell thanks. Not really done much. Yeh, the reason i was selling them was partly because i couldnt easily get hold of a female without having to look outside of the uk. Its a shame thats how it is. Bloodline swaps would be a great idea in the future if i can breed readily. I only have two pairs now, a pasteuri and a cepediana pair. I managed to hatch my first day geckos last week - two baby cepedianas. Im over the moon! I hope i can rear them sucessfully. They are both eating, drinking and pooping fine so fingers crossed! :2thumb:


----------



## MadFerret!

very impressed! your first phelsuma hatchlings are cepediana, quite an achievement. you can certainly put my name down for some in the future. stunning geckos. i am also a big pasteuri fan, youve chosen your pairs wisely ed


----------



## colinm

Hi Ed ,
If you can get the young through the first month you should be fine.My recommendations are plenty of ultraviolet light and plenty of the right sized livefood.There is a temptation to use dry food ready mixed food but in my opinion this makes them get too fat too quickly.Good luck.


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> very impressed! your first phelsuma hatchlings are cepediana, quite an achievement. you can certainly put my name down for some in the future. stunning geckos. i am also a big pasteuri fan, youve chosen your pairs wisely ed


Haha cheers. And pasteuri are also one of my favourite species. I took a lot of time choosing which species to get, but i am very pleased with both 



colinm said:


> Hi Ed ,
> If you can get the young through the first month you should be fine.My recommendations are plenty of ultraviolet light and plenty of the right sized livefood.There is a temptation to use dry food ready mixed food but in my opinion this makes them get too fat too quickly.Good luck.


Thanks for the recommendations. They are in plastic tubs with mesh lids and a uv tube right above them so they should have enough uv. I also put them outside for a little bit today so they could get some more uv (it was cloudy so no chance of them overheating). They are eating a 2-3 of fruit flies each every day, and one ate a tiny house fly today. I plan on raising them on live, not on powder for the reasons you said, and also they get exercise and can pratice their hunting skills. All is going well so far! :2thumb:


----------



## MadFerret!

i now have ample space so i intend to start off with a few pairs of species obtainable in the uk. first on the list will likely be lat lat and klemmeri. also some quads if i can find any

a trip to hamm next year should then be on the cards and hopefully expand a little with some of the rarer species 

exciting times!


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> i now have ample space so i intend to start off with a few pairs of species obtainable in the uk. first on the list will likely be lat lat and klemmeri. also some quads if i can find any
> 
> a trip to hamm next year should then be on the cards and hopefully expand a little with some of the rarer species
> 
> exciting times!


That sounds like a brilliant plan to me. Hopefully you will be able to build up your collection very nicely again 

Ed


----------



## jools

Ooooooooooh - I can join this thread. I am about to get a trio of Lygodactylus Williamsi tomorrow. I will be bugging you all to death and picking everyones brains lol.


----------



## Pono

jools said:


> Ooooooooooh - I can join this thread. I am about to get a trio of Lygodactylus Williamsi tomorrow. I will be bugging you all to death and picking everyones brains lol.



Congratulations. You'll have to post up some pics when you get them set up! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

Just got a P.Lineata female to go with my male. She was running loose in the shop but luckily someone spotted her and she was caught! Have been suprised how vocal the male has been towards her. he has been chasing her but no actual contact has been made I dont think but I think they are getting on rather well! Here is a pic of her:


----------



## NewtyBoy

Hi all,

Myself and Girlfriend saw some madagascan day geckos on the TV the other day and both fell head over heals for them. We keep Leopard Geckos at the moment but are thinking of getting some Day Geckos. 

First off, I have not seen any for sale so do you know a good source to purchase them?

Also, Can anyone recomend any good care sheets/books for further reading before we decide if its the right choice for us?

Thanks,

Ads


----------



## whale_omelette

dartfrog.co.uk sells them


----------



## Pono

Bradley said:


> Just got a P.Lineata female to go with my male. She was running loose in the shop but luckily someone spotted her and she was caught! Have been suprised how vocal the male has been towards her. he has been chasing her but no actual contact has been made I dont think but I think they are getting on rather well! Here is a pic of her:
> image


Congrats on the new addition! Hopefully you'll have many little ones running around soon enough! I was also surprised how vocal my day geckos can be when they're paired up 



NewtyBoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Myself and Girlfriend saw some madagascan day geckos on the TV the other day and both fell head over heals for them. We keep Leopard Geckos at the moment but are thinking of getting some Day Geckos.
> 
> First off, I have not seen any for sale so
> do you know a good source to purchase them?
> 
> Also, Can anyone recomend any good care sheets/books for further reading before we decide if its the right choice for us?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ads


Hey. There are a few places that sell them like Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos and Home and in classified ads. There are a few good sources of information. PhelsumaWeb.nl • Forumoverzicht and the phelsuma section Geckos Unlimited are very good. A brilliant book is day geckos in captivity by greg and leann christenson. I have that book myself and it is BRILLIANT. It covers pretty much everything about day geckos. Hope that helps a bit 

Ed


----------



## NewtyBoy

Pono said:


> Congrats on the new addition! Hopefully you'll have many little ones running around soon enough! I was also surprised how vocal my day geckos can be when they're paired up
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. There are a few places that sell them like Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos and Home and in classified ads. There are a few good sources of information. PhelsumaWeb.nl • Forumoverzicht and the phelsuma section Geckos Unlimited are very good. A brilliant book is day geckos in captivity by greg and leann christenson. I have that book myself and it is BRILLIANT. It covers pretty much everything about day geckos. Hope that helps a bit
> 
> Ed


It helps loads, thanks  I will have look for the book on amazon!


----------



## MadFerret!

Pono said:


> A brilliant book is day geckos in captivity by greg and leann christenson. I have that book myself and it is BRILLIANT. It covers pretty much everything about day geckos


completely agree, essential purchase

i really miss the chirp of phelsuma, my gold dusts were extremely vocal

ive collected loads of creepy crawlies and a couple substrate bricks today for a live planted viv. also reserved a pair of lat lats and possibly klemmeri too pending sex confirmation. the saga begins... (again)

do you ever hear from Tim these days Ed?


----------



## Bradley

Hey. There are a few places that sell them like Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos and Home and in classified ads. There are a few good sources of information. PhelsumaWeb.nl • Forumoverzicht and the phelsuma section Geckos Unlimited are very good. A brilliant book is day geckos in captivity by greg and leann christenson. I have that book myself and it is BRILLIANT. It covers pretty much everything about day geckos. Hope that helps a bit 

Ed[/QUOTE]

Have just got this book and it speaks alot about not using UV with day geckos. I was wondering if anyone on here had tried this?


----------



## phelsumaman

I tried two years ago & am continuing with it to this day, I must stress that it isn't about not using uv but more about providing bright light to bring out colours, if you choose this method use a bulb which produces light in the region of 6500k & supplement with lots of vit D all my day geckos calcium stores look smaller ager a year or so of using this method but I find they display more natural behaviours & are.more colourful. Perhaps it might be best to use a uv buld alongside a natural daylight bulb if you haven't had experience with the extra supplementation need for the no uv option
Ben




Bradley said:


> Hey. There are a few places that sell them like Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos and Home and in classified ads. There are a few good sources of information. PhelsumaWeb.nl • Forumoverzicht and the phelsuma section Geckos Unlimited are very good. A brilliant book is day geckos in captivity by greg and leann christenson. I have that book myself and it is BRILLIANT. It covers pretty much everything about day geckos. Hope that helps a bit
> 
> Ed


Have just got this book and it speaks alot about not using UV with day geckos. I was wondering if anyone on here had tried this?[/QUOTE]


----------



## colinm

Some of the German and Dutch breeders use supplements but I must admit that I use ultraviolet lights as there is always the possibility of overdosing with supplements.
I use two 6400k daylight tubes over the vivaria,these are bright,the ones that printers use plus one 10% or 12% U.V.B. tube and this seems to work for me.At present I have the T8 tubes and have started using the Arcadia ones as I have found these to be a more natural light rather than some of the bluer ones.Everyone raves about the ArcadiaT5 tubes and I will try these in time as it may be possible to use just these and not need the daylight tubes.
Having said this ,this year I have put a few of the geckos outside in mesh cages when the weather has been warm.They have looked much better for it and are a better colour than any I have kept indoors.


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> completely agree, essential purchase
> 
> i really miss the chirp of phelsuma, my gold dusts were extremely vocal
> 
> ive collected loads of creepy crawlies and a couple substrate bricks today for a live planted viv. also reserved a pair of lat lats and possibly klemmeri too pending sex confirmation. the saga begins... (again)
> 
> do you ever hear from Tim these days Ed?


My cepediana can also be very vocal when together. I have to keep them separate most of the time though as the male can be very aggressive sadly.

Good choice which the lats and klems. Im tempted by some klems if i could find the money. Good luck with them when you get them!

No, i havn't actually spoken to tim in a long while. I'll have to send him a message some time and see how hes doing 




Bradley said:


> Have just got this book and it speaks alot about not using UV with day geckos. I was wondering if anyone on here had tried this?


I personally go for a combo of a day light tube for brightness and a uv tube. Personally i wouldn't feel confident enough judging the right amount of vit d3 to give. Id be worried about overdosing, but thats just me


----------



## MadFerret!

I would also avoid using supplementation alone due to a lack of confidence in my ability to gauge the required amounts and fear of getting it wrong. I would much rather play it safe and use UV lighting combined with daylight tubes of 6500k+

Klems are amazing Ed, really bold active little lizards that make for great display animals and pairs are rarely aggressive (though I would advise against a trio unless willing to seperate the group). But Ive no doubt you already know all of this :lol2:

I wouldnt mind seeing how he's getting on myself. Let me know if you hear from him mate


----------



## Bradley

well took my gecko that turned out to be male back and the shop said they should have a female in by friday! hopefully a female P.lineata should be coming my way soon


----------



## MadFerret!

dartfrog have a female lineata available i think, try them if you dont get anywhere with the shop mate


----------



## Bradley

MadFerret! said:


> dartfrog have a female lineata available i think, try them if you dont get anywhere with the shop mate


Yh will do just like to see the animal first and not too sure about couriour and stuff. They get the lined in quite a bit in the shop but so far no females! And also with dartfrog you have to pay delivery which will be more than what I can get from the shop! Hopefully babies for sale next year though!


----------



## MadFerret!

Bradley said:


> Yh will do just like to see the animal first and not too sure about couriour and stuff. They get the lined in quite a bit in the shop but so far no females! And also with dartfrog you have to pay delivery which will be more than what I can get from the shop! Hopefully babies for sale next year though!


if you ask marc im sure he'd get you a couple pics and courier shouldnt be that much. how much do you pay at the shop? and which shop is it? are they cb or wc?


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> Klems are amazing Ed, really bold active little lizards that make for great display animals and pairs are rarely aggressive (though I would advise against a trio unless willing to seperate the group). But Ive no doubt you already know all of this :lol2:
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing how he's getting on myself. Let me know if you hear from him mate


They sound great. Yeh, i wouldn't be planning on keeping more than a pair together as from what ive heard they rarely work. I'd get some in a heatbeat if i could afford some!

And i'll let you know how he is doing when i talk to him 



Bradley said:


> well took my gecko that turned out to be male back and the shop said they should have a female in by friday! hopefully a female P.lineata should be coming my way soon


Good luck with that! : victory:


----------



## Bradley

MadFerret! said:


> if you ask marc im sure he'd get you a couple pics and courier shouldnt be that much. how much do you pay at the shop? and which shop is it? are they cb or wc?


Im paying £55 so the same as marc has for his female and they are cb and this is at coldblooded.


----------



## MadFerret!

Pono said:


> They sound great. Yeh, i wouldn't be planning on keeping more than a pair together as from what ive heard they rarely work. I'd get some in a heatbeat if i could afford some!
> 
> And i'll let you know how he is doing when i talk to him
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that! : victory:


Many people say trios or larger groups work fine with Klems but I dont believe this. Just because one female doesnt kill another doesnt mean the submissive females are happy, they will undoubtedly be stressed by the dominant female and imo it isnt fair to keep them this way under normal circumstance. Much better to stick with pairs.

Have had confirmation of a male now so just waiting to find out if there is a confirmed female in another unrelated group so I can get the pair. Excited! Already have a lat lat pair sorted.

When I hear the pitter patter of little gecko feet I'll be sure to give you a shout Ed, no doubt we can come to some arrangement. Would love to start a Cepe co-op in the future for the UK aswell, much like the US one on phelsumaweb.

I'll give Coldblooded a look Bradley, thanks


----------



## Bradley

I'll give Coldblooded a look Bradley, thanks[/QUOTE]

Coldblooded are a great shop and can get anything in that they dont have! They also do very good deals! At the moment they have lined males and pairs of gold dusts for £75 each


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> Many people say trios or larger groups work fine with Klems but I dont believe this. Just because one female doesnt kill another doesnt mean the submissive females are happy, they will undoubtedly be stressed by the dominant female and imo it isnt fair to keep them this way under normal circumstance. Much better to stick with pairs.
> 
> Have had confirmation of a male now so just waiting to find out if there is a confirmed female in another unrelated group so I can get the pair. Excited! Already have a lat lat pair sorted.
> 
> When I hear the pitter patter of little gecko feet I'll be sure to give you a shout Ed, no doubt we can come to some arrangement. Would love to start a Cepe co-op in the future for the UK aswell, much like the US one on phelsumaweb.
> 
> I'll give Coldblooded a look Bradley, thanks


I totally agree. I hear alot of people saying that their trios are 'fine', but i have heard many more expreienced keepers saying it is a bad idea. It seems that only one female (the dominant one) will breed readily, and trios dont normally produce many more eggs than pairs.

I bet you cant wait to get your new additions! 

Yeh that sounds good. Im not really sure what i will have to do with my geckos when i go to uni next september. It will most likely be that i will have to sell them all sadly. We'll have to see about swaps, as it probably isnt wise for me to be getting too many extras if i know i will have to sell them in a years time. 

I too think a cepe breeding co-op would be a brilliant idea in the uk. Its strange though, to me it seems europeans have much better sucess breeding cepediana than the americans. Im not really sure why. It may simply just be that there are more cepediana in europe...


----------



## MadFerret!

haha i really cant. got one viv almost completely done now, decided against liveplanted when flashbacks of trying to capture the little buggers hit me though.

thats sad to hear ed, but it is a good life decision. if you do sell up though you know who to ask first right :devil:

i know what you mean its strange. dont think thats the reason, but im not exactly sure what is either


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> haha i really cant. got one viv almost completely done now, decided against liveplanted when flashbacks of trying to capture the little buggers hit me though.
> 
> thats sad to hear ed, but it is a good life decision. if you do sell up though you know who to ask first right :devil:
> 
> i know what you mean its strange. dont think thats the reason, but im not exactly sure what is either



It will be a great shame to see them all go when i have to go to uni. I'll get back into phelsuma as soon as i can afterwards. Dont worry, i'll let you know as soon as im selling 

Yeh i also believe there may well be another reason, but i dont really know what it is :lol2:


----------



## mispentyouth

Its great to see some intrest in this thread again .
As for lighting i now use uv on all my geckos either 10% t8s or 12% t5s which are fantastic i use these in conjunction with delux l 6500k on a few vivs and i use t5s 6500k and biovital on the others the hatchlings are on a rotor of either t5 12% and biovitals as i find it gets to hot if i use both. I used to just use suplements and 65ook lighting but i had problems with some p. quad hatchlings where they would seem to bend backwards and star fitting since i changed to all uv i havent seen any signs of that this year that in mind i did raise loads of klemmeri and grandis without uv and they all seemed fine and have never heard otherwise since . I think its just personal prefferance but i could not deal with seeing hatchlings in that sort of state again


----------



## MadFerret!

got 1.1 laticauda laticauda and 1.1 klemmeri arriving next week. im also tempted by a lovely little standingi i saw today but we shall see!


----------



## Pono

MadFerret! said:


> got 1.1 laticauda laticauda and 1.1 klemmeri arriving next week. im also tempted by a lovely little standingi i saw today but we shall see!


Awesome news, good luck with them! :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

MadFerret! said:


> got 1.1 laticauda laticauda and 1.1 klemmeri arriving next week. im also tempted by a lovely little standingi i saw today but we shall see!


awesome sauce chap hope arrive in top notch condition, im getting 4 adult cresties delivered tomorrow cant wait have been waiting for about a month now.:2thumb:


----------



## snakegirl848

where do you guys get your bamboo tube thingies and how big are they (as in can a crestie fit through without getting stuck)? cos i'm hopefully getting a crestie soon and if they're wide enough then i think they'll be really useful and make an awesome climbing/jumping frame for my crestie


----------



## RedGex

Is there anyone in the yorkshire area breeding/selling any day geckos? Very interested in starting to keep these soon! Not 100% which species, but I do like grandis.


----------



## Bradley

just picked up my female P.lineata Elanthana from coldblooded to go in with my male! thanks coldblooded for bringing her back from Hamm :no1:


----------



## suez

this is how cool keeping day geckos gets


----------



## colinm

Are the babies fine with the adults?


----------



## Tarron

Wow, I cant wait to start keeping day geckos.

I just went in my local rep store, asking if he was able to source electric blueys, and he didn't have a clue what I was on about. Could not believe it!


----------



## mispentyouth

love it sue :2thumb:. I have 6 klemmeri in the viv at varying sizes and ages just a shame other species eat there young


----------



## Bradley

did anyone else get any phelsuma from hamm? Did anybody who went see any?


----------



## suez

suez said:


> this is how cool keeping day geckos gets
> image





colinm said:


> Are the babies fine with the adults?


they are 
all doing very well together and are fine the adults protect them.



mispentyouth said:


> love it sue :2thumb:. I have 6 klemmeri in the viv at varying sizes and ages just a shame other species eat there young


Its great seeing them as a family.I know they will have to be split once sexually mature but for now I am enjoying them very much.and yes it is a shame others eat their young.


----------



## ian_lawton

RedGex said:


> Is there anyone in the yorkshire area breeding/selling any day geckos? Very interested in starting to keep these soon! Not 100% which species, but I do like grandis.


I have two young grandis for sale


----------



## T.Clark

Favorite Species by far and I've had a few! The Grandis is a favorite. Just bought 10 babies and a large high contracts male from Hamm.
Love the thread?:notworthy:


----------



## knotty

I recently brought my first Phelsuma geckos, a pair of Quads they are such bold little geckos that are always out and about.
I've also got 2.2.9 Lygodactylus Williamsi at the moment :2thumb:


----------



## MattyD

Can giant madagascan day geckos be kept in pairs or groups??


----------



## Guest

What do you guys think to this care sheet I got a friend to write?

Giant Day Gecko (Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis) Care Sheet


----------



## MattyD

*my first day gecko*

i purchased a grandis (or so i am let to believe) at donny. had a small setup for it, and am planning a planted 60x45x90 exo terra over the next few week/month to move it into. 










still young but not that afraid of bein nosey.
i ahve a few questions about my new setup before i get started, im goin to use the new arcadia t5s for uvb and plant growth...but shud i use a heat bulb and or heat mat to raise the temps?
how close should i have basking spot to the bulbs?
which dimmer stat is best?
how quick do they grow?

thanks 

always looking for more info

matty


----------



## phelsumaman

Hi, this viv is good for a growing juvi but is too small for an adult in my opinion, a good size is 36 x 36 x 24 deep preferably 48 tall, adults.love the height & jump about loads so the more space the better, the arcadia t5's are excellent so stick with these, 2 of them would be great in a large viv for grandis. They do grow quick so be prepared for a growth spurt, my experience is that males mature much quicker than females

Ben


[/B]


MattyD said:


> i purchased a grandis (or so i am let to believe) at donny. had a small setup for it, and am planning a planted 60x45x90 exo terra over the next few week/month to move it into.
> 
> image
> 
> still young but not that afraid of bein nosey.
> i ahve a few questions about my new setup before i get started, im goin to use the new arcadia t5s for uvb and plant growth...but shud i use a heat bulb and or heat mat to raise the temps?
> how close should i have basking spot to the bulbs?
> which dimmer stat is best?
> how quick do they grow?
> 
> thanks
> 
> always looking for more info
> 
> matty


----------



## MattyD

So a Natural Terrarium Medium/X-Tall
60 x 45 x 90 cm / 24” x 18” x 36” (WxDxH)
Is not big enough?



phelsumaman said:


> Hi, this viv is good for a growing juvi but is too small for an adult in my opinion, a good size is 36 x 36 x 24 deep preferably 48 tall, adults.love the height & jump about loads so the more space the better, the arcadia t5's are excellent so stick with these, 2 of them would be great in a large viv for grandis. They do grow quick so be prepared for a growth spurt, my experience is that males mature much quicker than females
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## colinm

If you have the space for a larger vivarium thats fine but it should be perfectly adequate in a vivarium of the size that you have.Personally I wouldnt put it in that large a vivarium yet,grow it on a bit.
You will need to have some extra heat if the T5 tubes and ambient heat are not enough.With the temperature I would say a gradient of between 80 and 95F during the day and 60 and 70F at night.This can be supplied by halogen lights if you like,lots of Phelsuma keepers use them, although you may need something more substantial in a large vivarium.
I will probably get shouted down here but I have kept a trio of 1.2 together without problems.It really does depend on the females and you have to keep a good eye on them to make sure that one does not get too dominant as the subserviant one will get weaker very quickly.


----------



## MattyD

as it stands my plans are to purchase the 60x45x90 if it will be large enough, then gather the things i need, substrate, plants, arcadia lights, heat mat, waterfall, bamboo for more climbin. 

on top of this would i need halogens/heat lamp.
would you recomend addin a rain system later on aswell to regulate the humidity.
is there anything i have missed

thanks

matt



colinm said:


> If you have the space for a larger vivarium thats fine but it should be perfectly adequate in a vivarium of the size that you have.Personally I wouldnt put it in that large a vivarium yet,grow it on a bit.
> You will need to have some extra heat if the T5 tubes and ambient heat are not enough.With the temperature I would say a gradient of between 80 and 95F during the day and 60 and 70F at night.This can be supplied by halogen lights if you like,lots of Phelsuma keepers use them, although you may need something more substantial in a large vivarium.
> I will probably get shouted down here but I have kept a trio of 1.2 together without problems.It really does depend on the females and you have to keep a good eye on them to make sure that one does not get too dominant as the subserviant one will get weaker very quickly.


----------



## colinm

You seem to have it all. Personally I would keep it quite simple because its easier to clean,they are very messy geckos.I use horizontal ,vertical and diagonal bamboo of the rightsize,say 1 1/2" diameter.A piece of corkbark resting upright to hide behind and a Sansivera ( Mother in Laws Tongue).On the floor I use orchid bark.This way its nice and easy to clean but its up to you.
I dont think that a waterfall is a good idea though as your lizard may get trapped behind or in it.You can use a spray system or spray by hand once a day.
Good liuck.


----------



## Bradley

Just some pics of the P.lineata elanthana cage after some improvements. male and female are getting on well and will soon be conditioning them over winter. Got some more bamboo from the show on sunday and got the brom in B&Q for £2.99!
Before:








After:
















My heating and lighting. A small 20 watt halogen blb and a 10.0 uv soon to be changed to a 12% T5








And a quick pic of the lizards


----------



## Bradley

Anyone else keeping day geckos now?


----------



## Tarron

I've just about finished setting a viv up, just got to plant it and buy the lygos


----------



## smaa

I keep klemmeri and cepediana. Not bothered by not being able to handle them at all. Watching them going about their everyday business (and hearing their "conversations", I am convinced klemmeri speak a Klingon dialect) is enough! I wish they weren't such great escape artists, doing anything in their tanks is also so risky! Attached are a recent picture of my first cepediana hatchling (now 4 months old) and some klemmeri babies. It's very amusing how they will spend the mornings in their bamboo, with just their heads sticking out, like they're looking out of their windows.


----------



## knotty

Here are a few of mine, taken on the phone so sorry about the quality.
Lygodactylus Williamsi male keeping an eye on a few eggs.








A couple of my young Williamsi which I've successfully managed to raise








And finally my pair of Phelsuma quadriocellata.


----------



## dan&lisa

I keep Peacock Day Geckos. Very actice geckos and my female is 'cheeky' tame. Always watching and jumps on your arm/hands if you put them in her tank(our fault because we sometimes put crix on hands for her to take them):lol2:

Male day is timid and shy if he knows he is being watched. The viv is right next to my sofa so he has started to get used to us.:flrt:


----------



## ben1986

knotty said:


> Here are a few of mine, taken on the phone so sorry about the quality.
> Lygodactylus Williamsi male keeping an eye on a few eggs.
> image
> A couple of my young Williamsi which I've successfully managed to raise
> image
> And finally my pair of Phelsuma quadriocellata.
> image[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Your male Williamsi is stunnig mate.:mf_dribble:


----------



## dan&lisa

Hi all. Sorry about all the links below(struggling to post pictures???)


Wanted to ask a bit of advice. My female Indie developed calcium sacs in May. Since then they have got larger and larger. At first I thought she was conditioning herself and maybe due to lay, but no success. She still has very large sacs :gasp:
Are these too large??
I have tried feeding once a week only with 3 small crix and completely cut out fruit but they are still there.
Is there anything else I can do?
She is EXTREMELY active and never stops so I can't understand why she is so fat?
Help me please :blush:


----------



## Bradley

Very nice geckos by the way! I would feed her normally. Those sacs are a good thing and aslong as her body is not getting fat she will be fine. Those sacs show she is being cared for very well and if she does breed she should have no problem! They might get bigger but will obviously get smaller if she does breed or if you didn't give her any calcium. I had never seen calcium sacs before I got my female and they are quite interesting! At least we have a guide of the amount of calcium they are receiving!


----------



## dan&lisa

Thanks for the reply Bradley. I was just worried she was getting too large :lol2:
Not sure if they will ever breed though, male is a bit of a pushover. She is forever climbing over him to get to places. She is far too busy in everything else and seems to think of him as a bit of viv decor/furniture:blush:
If he chooses her basking spot in the morning she will go and lie on top of him:whistling2:

For anyone who doesn't own any day geckos they are definately not boring:2thumb: she spends most of the day doing backflips, somersaults,stealth hunting through the undergrowth, tries to run after me when I leave the room, tries to get my attention by splatting the glass, staring me out, trying to walk upside down on the top screen mesh(she is not very good at this and always falls, but still manages to land gracefully:no1 and she always attempts to catch any fly/moth/or dandelion fluff that happens to fly in through my window. Wondered what the hell she was doing the first time she did his:gasp::2thumb:

Indie hates the daily spray down, even when I use warmish water. She will literally throw herself off the bamboo sometimes upwards, sometimes down into the bushes and on two occassions out of the viv!:gasp: My Partner sort of caught her, well gathered her up onto his arm and pointed her at the viv. Both times she was happy to calmly make her way along his arm back into her viv. :whip: Don't know what we would have done if she ran away:devil: She has a very deep deep fear of water???? Steve the male loves his water spray and always sits in it to drink:2thumb:


----------



## TJ-Geckos

I know this is not the place for this but I didn’t have luck in calcified:sad: And this thread gathers all day gecko’s lovers:notworthy: I’m after unrelated pair of CB L.Williamsi. Maybe one of you got female and someone else male for sale:mf_dribble: I have planted 45x45x60 exo with bioactive subtract running for 5 months and no geckos to go there:banghead:. I will take good care of them and they will be happy in there.


----------



## smaa

TJ.James said:


> I know this is not the place for this but I didn’t have luck in calcified:sad: And this thread gathers all day gecko’s lovers:notworthy:


Not sure if you've seen this ad in classifieds http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/772388-lygodactylus-williamsi-tank.html

Maybe you're not interested because it includes a tank, but maybe you can sort something out.


----------



## TJ-Geckos

smaa said:


> Not sure if you've seen this ad in classifieds http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/772388-lygodactylus-williamsi-tank.html
> 
> Maybe you're not interested because it includes a tank, but maybe you can sort something out.


Thanks for that unfortunately they are sold now


----------



## kirky1980

hey guys iv got a 45 cube exo terra set up and ready to go. i fancy a pair of phelsuma but am very unsure what species this would do for life for them?. i would really like a pair of gold dust day geckos but im pretty sure that will be to small for them. failing getting some phelsuma i may go for lygo kimhowellsi but i cant find any :devil:


----------



## UrolithicTitan

kirky1980 said:


> hey guys iv got a 45 cube exo terra set up and ready to go. i fancy a pair of phelsuma but am very unsure what species this would do for life for them?. i would really like a pair of gold dust day geckos but im pretty sure that will be to small for them. failing getting some phelsuma i may go for lygo kimhowellsi but i cant find any :devil:


A pair of, Phelsuma lineata, P. laticauda, P.ornata or P. klemmeri would live very happily in that size Exo terra. Also, a pair of, Lygodactylus willamsi, L.luteopicturatus and any other reasonably sized Lygo species. :2thumb:

However, because your up in Scotland ypu will find it very difficult to get hold of any of these species at a reasonable pirce.


----------



## kirky1980

UrolithicTitan said:


> A pair of, Phelsuma lineata, P. laticauda, P.ornata or P. klemmeri would live very happily in that size Exo terra. Also, a pair of, Lygodactylus willamsi, L.luteopicturatus and any other reasonably sized Lygo species. :2thumb:
> 
> However, because your up in Scotland ypu will find it very difficult to get hold of any of these species at a reasonable pirce.


wow i didnt realise a pair of laticauda would do in there because all the care sheets are for more that one phelsuma and the sizes get all over the place lol but thats great news because i can get a unrelated cb pair of them :2thumb:cheers dude


----------



## UrolithicTitan

kirky1980 said:


> wow i didnt realise a pair of laticauda would do in there because all the care sheets are for more that one phelsuma and the sizes get all over the place lol but thats great news because i can get a unrelated cb pair of them :2thumb:cheers dude


No problem mate. :2thumb:

Update me woth pics when you get them because it would be awesomne to see them. : victory:
I'm moving into a new house soon and, other than my new reptile room, the living room is going to look a bit bare so a live planted exo and a pair of Phelsuma may have to be an option. :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980

UrolithicTitan said:


> No problem mate. :2thumb:
> 
> Update me woth pics when you get them because it would be awesomne to see them. : victory:
> I'm moving into a new house soon and, other than my new reptile room, the living room is going to look a bit bare so a live planted exo and a pair of Phelsuma may have to be an option. :whistling2:


well this viv is plated out aswell but nothing spectacular, it was for the tree dragon hatchling that was due but unfortunatly it didnt arrive so iv with a couple of mods this will do the phelsuma lol just need to find the bamboo that everyone uses lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan

kirky1980 said:


> well this viv is plated out aswell but nothing spectacular, it was for the tree dragon hatchling that was due but unfortunatly it didnt arrive so iv with a couple of mods this will do the phelsuma lol just need to find the bamboo that everyone uses lol


Nice. :2thumb:
I think the bamboo is marketed by luckey reptile and I think they sell it on Surrey pet supplies.


----------



## kirky1980

UrolithicTitan said:


> Nice. :2thumb:
> I think the bamboo is marketed by luckey reptile and I think they sell it on Surrey pet supplies.


oh excellent ill go have a look now cheers again :no1:


----------



## Bradley

I buy my bamboo from dartfrog :2thumb:


----------



## dan&lisa

We got our bamboo from b&q
Gardman Bamboo Feature Pole Brown (L)1.8 x (W)0.06m, 8115

You just need something to cut it with :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980

dan&lisa said:


> We got our bamboo from b&q
> Gardman Bamboo Feature Pole Brown (L)1.8 x (W)0.06m, 8115
> 
> You just need something to cut it with :2thumb:


 
this is what iv ordered lol it was out of stock at my local but its on its way :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

i hope this isnt too stupid of a question - but can you feed GDG rapashy and clarkes etc...?


----------



## kirky1980

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i hope this isnt too stupid of a question - but can you feed GDG rapashy and clarkes etc...?


as far as im aware you get day gecko diet which i imagine is similar to cgd but i know jack about cresties and cgd lol


----------



## Bradley

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i hope this isnt too stupid of a question - but can you feed GDG rapashy and clarkes etc...?


 some people do. Im not sure if there is much difference in the igredients of cgd and day gecko diet!


----------



## UrolithicTitan

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i hope this isnt too stupid of a question - but can you feed GDG rapashy and clarkes etc...?


If i can remember correctly, Glasgowgeckos on here did a post on the fact that Day geckos should not be given CGD as it is designed for nocturnal friut feeding geckos. instead I believe he said that they should be fed on a nectar based diet.
HOWEVER, donothold ne to this, as I may of just imagined it. :crazy:


----------



## Jase Boa

Dont waste money on 'diets' just use fruit baby food. Hipp organic is what I use, loads of flavours, available at supermarkets


----------



## chris1978

Jase Boa said:


> Dont waste money on 'diets' just use fruit baby food. Hipp organic is what I use, loads of flavours, available at supermarkets
> 
> image


Does this apply for Cresties, GDG's and Gargoyles? I keep all three species and would love a cheaper alternative to the Repashy prepared foods.

Another question I have about GDG's is what temperatures do everyone keep them at? Do you find a mat is adequate or should a bulb and stat be used for heat? I presently keep my young pair in a 30 x 30 x 45 exo-terra using just a mat for heat, the room they are in is always warm anyway as I keep all my Reps in there and the room temp rarely drops below high 70's during the day.


----------



## UrolithicTitan

chris1978 said:


> Does this apply for Cresties, GDG's and Gargoyles? I keep all three species and would love a cheaper alternative to the Repashy prepared foods.
> 
> Another question I have about GDG's is what temperatures do everyone keep them at? Do you find a mat is adequate or should a bulb and stat be used for heat? I presently keep my young pair in a 30 x 30 x 45 exo-terra using just a mat for heat, the room they are in is always warm anyway as I keep all my Reps in there and the room temp rarely drops below high 70's during the day.


The whole point of using one of the prepared balanced CGD's is the fact that they are balanced and have everything that Rhac. and other nocturnal fruit eating geckos need.
You can use a fruit smoothie for Rhac.sp. but if you do so then make sure that you gut load their livefood and appropiately dust it.

Because Phelsuma sp. are one of only three genuses of true diurnal geckos, unlike Leopard geckos for example, they do not absorb heat through their undersides. Instead they are heliotherms. Getting all the heat they need from the sun. Meaning they need a basking bulb that gives off visual light so that they can properly thermoregulate.

If youhave a look at my first post on the thread below I have written a universal care sheet that can be used with all Phelsuma species. The only thing that should change is enclosure size.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/772552-gold-dust-day-gecko-care.html


----------



## jabs2398

what does everyone keep their phelsumas and lygos in, do you guys use exos? or any other brands? need ideas as i am looking to set up some units to house several vivs for next season.


----------



## UrolithicTitan

jabs2398 said:


> what does everyone keep their phelsumas and lygos in, do you guys use exos? or any other brands? need ideas as i am looking to set up some units to house several vivs for next season.


Alot of Phelsuma and Lygo. keepers use Exo's. Some of the benefits of using Exo's are that if you choose to do a planted set-up is that nearly all of the Exo terra terrariums are arborealy oriented which is ideal for Day geckos. Unlike wooden vivs, the glass will not absorb the water and start to rott. Also, because Exo have te mesh roof it means that the geckos will not be able to come in contact with any of the hot bulbs. Lowering the risk of a burn. However, wooden vivs can also be used providing that they are properly sealed and avoid doing a planted set-up.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

So here was the picture when I came home tonight










A few hours later I went to check and found










On placing into the incubator I candled last clutch she laid and they are looking good, so fingers crossed for as good a hatch rate as earlier in season with only 1 egg failing to hatch. On inspection, it was fertile but had failed in later stages of incubation!


----------



## jabs2398

how do you guys heat your phelsuma overnight?


----------



## UrolithicTitan

jabs2398 said:


> how do you guys heat your phelsuma overnight?


As long as the ambient viv temps don't drop below 21°C at night then there is no ned for any exptra heating. However, if the tmep does drop below this then I use a low wattage ceramic heat emitter connected to a pulse propultion thermostat set to 22°Cm checking the temp using a reliable digital thermometer.


----------



## Bradley

Will be putting my lineata elanthanas in a bigger exo with the T5 lighting at christmas!!!


----------



## MaMExotics

Hey guys just read through a bit of this thread and i really like the day geckos but the _ Lygodactylus williams _ and the yellow headed ones but the thing is i have a spare 36x18x18 viv and i was wondering will this to be to big for any type of day geckos


----------



## colinm

Its not too big but I wonder whether you will be able to see them much.also they may not find their food as easily in a large vivarium.


----------



## Bradley

Here is my p.lineata elanthana cage for my pair that I set up today! Complete with live plants and arcadia T5 lighting!








The male of the pair


----------



## Mike_Lyddon

Hi all,

New to the forum (hence only my 5th post lol) and looking to set up a gecko viv. Have kept fish and various crustaceans for over 30 years and want to (finally) branch out a bit more and love the look of the Phelsuma species.
I will be building a custom fit viv into a bookcase, with the actual viv measuring 60cm wide, 30 deep and 90cm high and fully planting it with live plants and will let them settle in and grow (and let me play around with all the misting/heating/lighting settings for a few weeks before I introduce any livestock.
So far I've read the first 20 pages of this thread, but my eyes are going square now so will continue tomorrow once I get back to work lol.
A couple of questions to ask all you experts though if that's ok 

I see a lot of mention of keeping only a single or pair in a viv, I would if possible prefer to have maybe 3 or 4 (I like watching shoals of things, hence the fish) together, would this be possible or would there be too much infighting? Not too bothered about breeding them (well, not at the start anyway lol) so sex of them is not important.

Also, would prefer something that doesn't get too big like Gold Dusts, but are there any others about that fit in the "smaller" range?

Lastly (for now) I see that it is (and understandably) a no no with regard keeping different species together, but is that just in relation to other geckos, or would it be possible to keep things like frogs in there too?

Many thanks in advance, and apologies for all the questions


----------



## smaa

Hi Mike,

I have not done it myself, but have heard that keeping day geckos and dartfrogs together can work well. Obviously the setup would have to be modified a bit for the dartfrogs and the conditions for the species compatible e.g. some day geckos require less humid conditions so you would need to pick species that like high humidity (e.g. cepediana etc.).

I don't think you will have problems finding phelsuma that don't grow too big, most of the species mentioned on this forum fit the bill (except for grandis), gold dusts, cepediana, quodriocellata, klemmeri......

Keeping groups is difficult. The only ones that I think it is possible to do this with is klemmeri (the blue and yellow ones, neon day gecko). Even with them some people are against keeping more than a pair, but I have successful kept a trio (1 male, 2 females) in a medium sized exoterra with no problems. I also leave new hatchlings in the tank with their parents with no problems. A lot depends on individual geckos, though, some may just be more relaxed than others. I don't think more than a pair (and sometimes even getting a male and female to co-exist is tricky) is possible for other species, unless you have a huge tanks where different territories can be setup. I once tried to house a couple of cepediana juveniles together, thinking that since they were small they would not be so territorial. One gecko (who turned out to be a female), immediately set about pursuing the other (who turned out to be a male) with murderous singlemindedness. The submissive gecko ended up cowering in his hiding place and would have probably starved if I had not seperated them. So if you are thinking of keeping more than a pair I think you should stick to klemmeri (which are one of the most beautiful species and less shy than most of the others, so you end up seeing them most of the time anyway). I also had 2 new babies hatch out yesterday so could sell them to you eventually (so not completely disinterested opinion here lol).


----------



## Bradley

Mike_Lyddon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum (hence only my 5th post lol) and looking to set up a gecko viv. Have kept fish and various crustaceans for over 30 years and want to (finally) branch out a bit more and love the look of the Phelsuma species.
> I will be building a custom fit viv into a bookcase, with the actual viv measuring 60cm wide, 30 deep and 90cm high and fully planting it with live plants and will let them settle in and grow (and let me play around with all the misting/heating/lighting settings for a few weeks before I introduce any livestock.
> So far I've read the first 20 pages of this thread, but my eyes are going square now so will continue tomorrow once I get back to work lol.
> A couple of questions to ask all you experts though if that's ok
> 
> I see a lot of mention of keeping only a single or pair in a viv, I would if possible prefer to have maybe 3 or 4 (I like watching shoals of things, hence the fish) together, would this be possible or would there be too much infighting? Not too bothered about breeding them (well, not at the start anyway lol) so sex of them is not important.
> 
> Also, would prefer something that doesn't get too big like Gold Dusts, but are there any others about that fit in the "smaller" range?
> 
> Lastly (for now) I see that it is (and understandably) a no no with regard keeping different species together, but is that just in relation to other geckos, or would it be possible to keep things like frogs in there too?
> 
> Many thanks in advance, and apologies for all the questions


Agree with above :2thumb:. The geckos are great to keep!


----------



## colinm

You have opened a minefield here.

People do keep Darfrogs and Day Geckos together if they have enough space which would not be a problem in the vivarium that you are building.Two things must be remembered though that Phelsuma like higher temperatures than Dartfrogs,30c plus as opposeded to 22c for the Dartfrogs for instance.This is a rule of thumb.The other is that in general Phelsuma eat larger food than Dartfrogs.Some people feed their P.klemmeri fruitflies as you would feed a Dartfrog but even these small geckos will eat third instar crickets.The problem is that if you are feeding crickets there will always be one or two that dont get eaten and will grow to adult size and can harm the frogs.

If you want to keep Day Geckos communally P.klemmeri is your best bet.I have kept one male with five females without a problem.I dont know whether you could keep more than one male.The only thing that I found was that their will be a hierachy between the females and only the top one or two will lay eggs.


----------



## Mike_Lyddon

Nice one chaps, cheers for the answers, very useful 
Think I'll probably give the frogs a miss then (I actually thought they were a bit bigger than they are and would be able to eat the same sort of stuff), and especially with such a large temparature difference.
Really prefer the look of the Gold Dusts, that vivid green is one of the main things that attracted me to start looking into keeping reptiles originally, so if possible would want to stay with them initially. Mind you, if keeping lizards is anything like as addictive as keeping fish, I can soon see myself branching out and seting up another viv lol


----------



## Jase Boa

UrolithicTitan said:


> As long as the *ambient viv temps don't drop below 21°C at night *then there is no ned for any exptra heating. However, if the tmep does drop below this then I use a low wattage ceramic heat emitter connected to a pulse propultion thermostat set to 22°Cm checking the temp using a reliable digital thermometer.


That's rubbish. I have never had any additional heating in my vivs. Temps will have dropped easily below 15'C on several occassions


----------



## phelsumaman

Jase Boa said:


> That's rubbish. I have never had any heating in my vivs. Temps will have dropped easily below 15'C on several occassions


I would personally be careful of temps dropping this low, I'm sure an occasional drop this low won't harm to most species of day gecko but I prefer to have a heat source which kicks in around 18 - 20c in the cooler months 
Ben


----------



## Jase Boa

phelsumaman said:


> *I would personally be careful of temps dropping this low*, I'm sure an occasional drop this low won't harm to most species of day gecko but I prefer to have a heat source which kicks in around 18 - 20c in the cooler months
> Ben


Why? Based on what? I'm not being a smart-arse but you should really only give information based on research



guideforafrica.com said:


> The west and southwest regions of Madagascar get exceedingly hot during summer. Average maximum temperatures vary from 30°C along the coastal regions to 25°C on the hauts plateaux. However, *temperatures go as low as 4°C or even less in winter nights*





lonelyplanet.com said:


> *temperatures during winter can drop to 10°C and even lower during the night*





saplaces.co.za said:


> *winter nights are so cold that the temperature may go down to +5°C*


----------



## Bradley

Jase Boa said:


> Why? Based on what? I'm not being a smart-arse but you should really only give information based on research


I dont use hating on any of my vivs at night on my chameleons and day geckos. my panther which comes from madagascer is in a screen cage meaning temps drop lower than my exo and he has been fine along with my phelsuma.


----------



## Jase Boa

Bradley said:


> I dont use hating on any of my vivs at night on my chameleons and day geckos. my panther which comes from madagascer is in a screen cage meaning temps drop lower than my exo and he has been fine along with my phelsuma.


Exactly.


----------



## DannyB

What day time temps would you be aiming for with Gold Dust geckos and the L. williamsi? 

Saw some in a pet shop the other day, my good god are those things pretty!!


----------



## colinm

phelsumaman said:


> I would personally be careful of temps dropping this low, I'm sure an occasional drop this low won't harm to most species of day gecko but I prefer to have a heat source which kicks in around 18 - 20c in the cooler months
> Ben


Sorry I dont agree .I put mine outside in the summer and as long as the temperature does not go below 10 or 12c and the daytime temperatures increase significantly they are fine.It also depends on the species,some are quite montain like borbonica,thse dont like high temperatures,whereas standingi do like high temperatures.

If you are trying to breed them its better to have a two or three month cooling off period.This gives the females a chance to have a rest after breeding as they often lay a few clutches of eggs per year.

I dont know whether it is correct but it seems to work and I feel that the benefit of the natural sunlight outweighs any problems.


----------



## MattyD

Alright, cud do with a few tips on getting my grandis used to me. It used t b quite calm and curious but now its very scared and skittish. 

It jumps all over when i spray the viv goes wild actually lol.

It used to come to me for food when it knew it was there but doesnt now and it has a lil bit ov shed on its tail but as i can not gt a grip i cant help. Iv tryd more humidity but hasnt help, going to try shed aid if i can spray close enough.

Im just not used the speed of it yet and worry bout it shooting off

Cheers


----------



## colinm

Its better if the lizard is in busy room.It will get used to you and then you can try hand feeding, probably with waxworms.Usually grandis are quite bold.


----------



## MattyD

colinm said:


> Its better if the lizard is in busy room.It will get used to you and then you can try hand feeding, probably with waxworms.Usually grandis are quite bold.



Ya think, i moved it from living room to spare room cos gt 2 young boys who run riot and with it been young thought it be best. 

I dont know its exact age but im guessing its around 4month old, and super fast.:lol2:

Its ventured onto my arm a few times and even jumped in box with food in before i emptied it lol but not now.

If its best near noise then looks like im movin it agen


----------



## colinm

It should get more bold as it gets older,however, they dont really get like Cresties of Leopard Geckos.


----------



## colinm

DannyB said:


> What day time temps would you be aiming for with Gold Dust geckos and the L. williamsi?
> 
> Saw some in a pet shop the other day, my good god are those things pretty!!


About 90f for the Gold Dust in the hot spot 70f at the cool end.
I am sorry I can help with the Lygos as I have never kept them.


----------



## DannyB

colinm said:


> About 90f for the Gold Dust in the hot spot 70f at the cool end.
> I am sorry I can help with the Lygos as I have never kept them.


Thats great, thanks. Have you ever used the Exo Solar Glo bulbs? Or the Arcadia version. From my understanding they are suitable to get the heat and the UVB/A, is this correct?


----------



## colinm

Sorry no.I always use Aradia 12% tubes with mine.


----------



## Bradley

DannyB said:


> Thats great, thanks. Have you ever used the Exo Solar Glo bulbs? Or the Arcadia version. From my understanding they are suitable to get the heat and the UVB/A, is this correct?


The bulbs do not produce heat only the uvb/a. i would go with a 12% (D3+) T5 set up from arcadia. They really are great bulbs, im currently using them on my pair of phelsuma!


----------



## DannyB

Bradley said:


> The bulbs do not produce heat only the uvb/a. i would go with a 12% (D3+) T5 set up from arcadia. They really are great bulbs, im currently using them on my pair of phelsuma!


On there websites, both exo terra and arcadia, it says that it produces heat as well as the uva/b, there expensive, £60 for the arcadia version. Look just the ticket if they provide it all in one bulb.


----------



## colinm

They do produce heat but not to the degree of a spotlight.It depends whether you have a high background heat in your house or not.


----------



## Bradley

Sorry yes they do provide heat aswell. I dont like using them as if an animal doesnt want to heat up but wants uv it can go a bit wrong. i prefer to use a 20w halogen bulb and an extra uv light :2thumb:.


----------



## DannyB

Ah, ok guys i get ya. This house does get fairly cold in the winter, so it would need to provide quite a lot of heat to reach 90F. Thanks alot


----------



## brickdagecko

Not got any day geckos but really like them and have read a lot of this thread and caresheets and I am keen on neon day brocks but I as go to school I am not sure if it is worth me getting them ad I get home from school at 4 would they still be awake and could they be feed then our before school at 8 am


----------



## Bradley

brickdagecko said:


> Not got any day geckos but really like them and have read a lot of this thread and caresheets and I am keen on neon day brocks but I as go to school I am not sure if it is worth me getting them ad I get home from school at 4 would they still be awake and could they be feed then our before school at 8 am


They would still be awak and active! I feed mine at 8am in the morning.


----------



## MattyD

Looking for somewhere to get bamboo poles from, hopefully local to bradford and how do ya all fit them in exo terra tanks


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

@MattyD try homebase and B&Q, i get mine from there.

Some pics of new hatchlings













































[/quote]


----------



## MattyD

@MattyD try homebase and B&Q, i get mine from there.

Iv been b&q they dont have large poles jus thin ones for suportin plants. But il try homebase cheers


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

My local B&Q does the large poles, ask they may not be in same area, found mine in fencing section


----------



## MadFerret!

All the B and Q stores local to me sell the large bamboo poles in the outdoor section near fencing/sand/outdoor plants etc.

However when I say large I mean LARGE, too big for most smaller phelsuma and looks out of place in the smaller exos- I only use it in 45x45x60 or bigger vivs for my bigger geckos


----------



## MattyD

Iv got a 45x45x60 but never seen large poles at b&q just small pieces for plants


----------



## Bradley

Just a quick picture of my female p.lineata elanthan inside her bamboo pole! hopefully babies from these this year!


----------



## SwampyK

Yay! a day gecko thread! 
I currently have 2 young P. Madagascariensis, but i don't know what subspecies. How do you tell? 
I like them because mine have a lot of character. one of mine is adventurous and outgoing, the other is a bit more timid, though will now just about eat from my hand. Yeah so in general, i love day geckos! :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan

SwampyK said:


> Yay! a day gecko thread!
> I currently have 2 young P. Madagascariensis, but i don't know what subspecies. How do you tell?
> I like them because mine have a lot of character. one of mine is adventurous and outgoing, the other is a bit more timid, though will now just about eat from my hand. Yeah so in general, i love day geckos! :2thumb:


If you post clear pictures of both geckos, from various angles then we should be able to identify them for you.


----------



## SwampyK

one's in shed at the moment, so i'll wait a few days


----------



## dan&lisa

Just found my 1st clutch of phelsuma quad eggs this morning:flrt:
Only problem is she has glued them in the gap between the exo background and the mesh roof:whip:

'Operation Egg Removal' will start later when partner gets home :lol2:

As this is MY 1st EVER CLUTCH any advice will be appreciated.

Do you think it would be okay to place the hatchling/egg tub in my Crested Gecko viv overnight as the temps stay around 20C, and then maybe move them into the Day Gecko viv during the day for higher temps?

:notworthy:


----------



## smaa

Congrats! Nothing like the excitement of finding your first eggs!

I have never removed eggs from my klemmeri or cepediana tanks. They lay, glue them inside bamboo tubes where I have no access. With klems, I just leave the hatchlings in the adult tank, so far have raised 4 lots of 2 with no problems, the adults seem very relaxed about having their babies run around. With the cepediana I catch the youngsters as soon as I see them and rear in their own mini tanks. I believe quads are quite agressive so there is possibility of young being eaten. 

The only thing I heard about removing eggs is that it is important to keep the orientation they were laid in, apparently embryo development can be affected if 'up' suddenly becomes 'down'. Something to watch out for if you're planning to move the eggs everyday.

But the question does arise, if you're going to keep them in crestie tank at night and day gecko tank during the day, why move them at all? The female probably laid them where she did because it was a good spot for them (instinct and all that)?


----------



## dan&lisa

Thanks for the reply : victory:

My initial thoughts are that 'she knows best', but I am still using winter/cool down temps, so have no idea why she chose to lay so soon.

The Day Gecko viv will regulary drop to 16-17c overnight, especially during the colder weather. I do not use any additional heating for them at night as this is the coldest temp (central heating will kick in if it is a really cold evening/early morn hours).

From what I have read eggs need to above 20c to hatch successfully? Is this right?


----------



## colinm

I certainly wouldnt leave them in the tank if the temperatures get that low.I hatch mine in the reptile room and temperatures vary between 22 and 35c.

You do really need to cover them up,I wouldn`t risk the chance of them hatching and being eaten.

Whatever you do dont forget to spray them daily.


----------



## dan&lisa

Do I need to spray directly in there own tub? If I have mesh netting instead of a lid won't the humidity in the main glass viv's be enough?

Sorry for all the questions :blush:


----------



## colinm

That will be fine.


----------



## dan&lisa

QUICK UPDATE;

'Operation Egg Removal' complete. She hadn't glued her eggs to the background, but they were glued together and felt nice healthy, smooth, white and hard. 

On a 'sad' note, a horizontal piece of bamboo had already fallen down(must have been during the day) and when my partner lifted it up to put it back in place he heard something fall out. Once the bamboo was secure I spotted 2 more eggs on the viv floor. These had fallen out of the bamboo.

We 'candled' these and they seemed to have little dark dots/eyes (not experienced at this). Feeling really sad now for moving them.

Guess we are damned if we do and damned if we don't.:sad:

Guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## SwampyK

just lost one of my baby madagascariensis       she always was a smaller one, but the death was caused by an accident. I might put up pics of the other one soon


----------



## jabs2398

Does anyone know how i can take the top of an exo terra off, or how i could place horizontal bamboo in without doing so, just i have tried with a stanley to take the seal off and it still wont budge??


----------



## Bradley

I just put mine in from the front. Sometimes you have to cut a bit shorter and pack out either end.


----------



## colinm

Bradley said:


> I just put mine in from the front. Sometimes you have to cut a bit shorter and pack out either end.


Thats what I do.I pack it with one of the rubber door wedges,they seem to work for me.


----------



## jabs2398

you wouldnt happen to have a picture would you?


----------



## smaa

You really don't need a stanley knife. There are black clips at the top of the exoterra, you just need to pull them outwards and the top will come off easily. At least that's the design? It's always worked for me.

Let me know if you still have problems and I'll take a photo and post it. But usually you can get the bamboo in through the doors, just put it in diagonally and then turn it so it's horizontal once it's in the tank, unless your piece is too long in which case you need to cut it to size.


----------



## SwampyK

heres a pic of my baby madagascan day gecko, any idea what subspecies?


----------



## colinm

Grandis or Phelsuma grandis as some call them now.No matter thats what it is.the light green colouring amd the stripe from the nose to eye confirm that.Most people keep grandis for their bright colours and larger size.

Is the tail o.k.?


----------



## jabs2398

yeah i understand how the top clip works but i mean the whole top, not just the unclipable mesh. but cheers any way i will have a play with it in a sec, do you have holes in your bamboo? if so how did you manage to do it?


----------



## SwampyK

colinm said:


> Grandis or Phelsuma grandis as some call them now.No matter thats what it is.the light green colouring amd the stripe from the nose to eye confirm that.Most people keep grandis for their bright colours and larger size.
> 
> Is the tail o.k.?


i think so, don't think there's anything wrong with it
why? does something look wrong?


----------



## dan&lisa

Hi all,

I am possibly thinking of selling my peacock day gecko pair(see pics page 50 of this thread). Female is in first year of breeding and producing eggs. I love them both dearly, and although they are pets, I cannot help think that they would be better suited to someone who wants to try and hatch some young.

Not sure how much they are worth?

Feel free to ask questions(just gauging interest)


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

dan&lisa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am possibly thinking of selling my peacock day gecko pair(see pics page 50 of this thread). Female is in first year of breeding and producing eggs. I love them both dearly, and although they are pets, I cannot help think that they would be better suited to someone who wants to try and hatch some young.
> 
> Not sure how much they are worth?
> 
> Feel free to ask questions(just gauging interest)



You might be better off posting this in the for sale section.


----------



## serenity

Hi guys,

After 12 months or more of wanting a Day Gecko, I finally took the plunge and bought a P.Grandis this weekend. She seems happy enough in her Exo and I have seen her eating and pooing. 

I have now turned my thoughts to a naturally planted viv for her and was wondering what you guys use for lighting etc. Would like to incorporate some kind of misting system. Maybe a DIY one if I can find a good guide somewhere. Also how do you guys get your bamboo to stay in the viv horizontally? 

They are lovely little geckos and would love to really do her justice in a nice planted set up. Your thoughts and advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## beckoneon

Im new to the day geckos. Got myself an adult gold dust on Sunday. Just a couple of questions.
What's the best way to clean them? I never realised how fast they are lol. I'm scared I'd lose her. She hides away wen I change water etc but cleaning out I'd need t removed most things. Whats all your routines? 

I'm sure I had another question. It's gone. I'll post again if i think about it again lol! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5qouol


----------



## Bradley

beckoneon said:


> Im new to the day geckos. Got myself an adult gold dust on Sunday. Just a couple of questions.
> What's the best way to clean them? I never realised how fast they are lol. I'm scared I'd lose her. She hides away wen I change water etc but cleaning out I'd need t removed most things. Whats all your routines?
> 
> I'm sure I had another question. It's gone. I'll post again if i think about it again lol!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5qouol


I use a bioactive substrate which helps alot. I just clean the front glass panes of the exo every few weeks. i have had my tank set up since christmas and have only done this and wiped the sides down maybe twice. I would be worried about mine getting out. To transport them trhe best way is to get them into a bamboo tube and block off both ends.


----------



## SporAkaJohn

Phelsuma & Lygodactylus are great looking species. I'm thinking of getting some myself in the future  I'd love to handle them but will have to wait and see lol
Where I am looking at having the vivs I'm thinking of 2xVivs 30(w)x35(d)x50(h)cm. How many L. Williamsi can go in, which phelsuma species can I get a pair of in there (if I can get a pair that is)?
Thanks 

EDIT: if more height is need to get a pair of phelsuma, it won't be a problem. Just limited to width


----------



## kempo08

Hope you can help me hear  I posted this but getting no luck so hear it is :no1:
Hello people, I pick up my 2 peacock day geckos tomoro, just wanted to be sure on lighting I have one of these http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vie...assified=false and a 25w exo terra sunlight bulb, should I be using anything more heat wise? Hope u can help


----------



## kirky1980

well after 10 months of loooking at pics doing lots of reading etc i finally got myself an un sexed pair of phelsuma quadriocellata yesterday. there both only about and inch and a half long just now but dam there gorgeous. not got any pics yet but gimme a few day til they come out of hiding and ill get some up. iv not been this excited in a long time haha there amazing wee things :2thumb:

oh yeah whats the deal with day gecko diet ?? is it needed or will some mushed up fresh fruit be enough for the wee guys?


----------



## jamiethensnakeman

My giant day geckos have just laid 2 pairs of eggs.. An she will lay again in 3 - 4 weeks...
Does anyone now the price the baby's will to go out for retail and non retail


----------



## MattyD

My phelsuma grandis has been with put uv for a week and half now and i am wondering how long it is safe for it. I am hopin to order a new starter this weekend....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MattyD

Replaced my arcadia t5 dual starter and my grandis is now more active than ever before, is showing brighter colours and hunting more. So glad i got it as soon as i could




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bradley

MattyD said:


> Replaced my arcadia t5 dual starter and my grandis is now more active than ever before, is showing brighter colours and hunting more. So glad i got it as soon as i could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It really is a great product! My lineata love it!


----------



## mike mc

Must admitt my klemmeri are loving there t5 upgrade.also using the Arcadia compact hood for my l.williamsi and just purchased another t5 set up for my cepediana I'm collecting this month


----------



## albinoxeno

hi all, here's my 4-5 month phelsuma grandis. he/she is a particularly stripy one and i love the little thing - prettiest animal i've ever kept:flrt:.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

albinoxeno said:


> hi all, here's my 4-5 month phelsuma grandis. he/she is a particularly stripy one and i love the little thing - prettiest animal i've ever kept:flrt:.
> 
> image



Truly stunning :flrt:


----------



## Graham

Very nice, some of my similarly coloured CB babies will be on sale at PRAS tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## mike mc

Here's my male ornata basking under his t5's


----------



## albinoxeno

thanks guys, i still can't get over how vibrant the colour is on the little thing:mf_dribble:. day geckos are definately the geckos for me, its always a pleasure when i walk into my room and see jade leaping around insulting gravity.

my dad is pretty jealous now though and said he wanted one last night, do grandis cohabit well? he's got his eye on a slightly larger one at our nearest herp shop, i cant see any pre-anal bulges on either but they might be too young. if grandis dont get along then i'll tell him to find another viv, no way any harm is coming to jade.

@ graham, were you the nice fellow selling various day geckos at kempton? thats who i got jade from.


----------



## Bradley

albinoxeno said:


> thanks guys, i still can't get over how vibrant the colour is on the little thing:mf_dribble:. day geckos are definately the geckos for me, its always a pleasure when i walk into my room and see jade leaping around insulting gravity.
> 
> my dad is pretty jealous now though and said he wanted one last night, do grandis cohabit well? he's got his eye on a slightly larger one at our nearest herp shop, i cant see any pre-anal bulges on either but they might be too young. if grandis dont get along then i'll tell him to find another viv, no way any harm is coming to jade.
> 
> @ graham, were you the nice fellow selling various day geckos at kempton? thats who i got jade from.


That was most likely Toby at phelsuma farm.


----------



## chapmand




----------



## Graham

albinoxeno said:


> @ graham, were you the nice fellow selling various day geckos at kempton? thats who i got jade from.


Not me, mine are the same high red colouring though, and cheaper!


----------



## albinoxeno

i felt that the £50 i paid for jade was reasonable, i see grandis go for alot more on the classifieds and in shops (obviously more at the shops), especially seeing as jade has such high red. interested to hear how much you would charge for a cb12 hatchling though.

can anyone tell me whether co-habiting grandis can be done? i never researched it before purchase as i had no intention to get 2, but now my dad wants one.....


----------



## Graham

PM-ing you.


----------



## albinoxeno

forgot to ask, i have a 60x45x60 exo terra for jade to go in when she/he is an adult. i was wondering at what size i could move her/him into this massive viv. right now she is about 4inches long, and lives in a 30x30x45cm exo terra.
i plan to have live plants in this big viv as it will be a display piece, but have not used live plants in a viv before. i know i could ask this in the plants section, but what plants do you guys find the best for your phelsuma?

thanks for any advice guys, its really appreciated.


----------



## Graham

Mine is planted as a bamboo grove, with varying size bamboo stems and a couple of bamboo palms...










That's the largest size Lucky Reptile viv where my adult pair live.


----------



## albinoxeno

thanks graham, bamboo is definately on my list then. your viv looks huge, i'm starting to worry that my 60x45x60 exo terra won't be big enough for jade:gasp:. if it is big enough for jade, would it then be big enough for a second grandis too?

oh and does anyone else use other plant in their grandis vivs? i would like several different plants in the display viv.

thanks for the help graham, perhaps i might buy my next grandis off of you:2thumb:


----------



## bones34

Yep i keep williams, klemmeri, and gold dust also cresties they are always about and busy where as my other lizards mostly hide. Am after 2 giant day geckos and a set up


----------



## Graham

albinoxeno said:


> your viv looks huge, i'm starting to worry that my 60x45x60 exo terra won't be big enough for jade:gasp:. if it is big enough for jade, would it then be big enough for a second grandis too?


 
The viv is 120 x 60 x 100cm, far bigger than they really need, but it fitted the space where I wanted to put it perfectly, was only about £50 more than the next size down, and I might want to add another female later so I thought the bigger the better. They do use the whole viv and tend to spend different parts of the day in particular spots.

Your 60 x 45 x 60 should be fine for one though, probably OK for two I'd have thought, although personally I'd go for a bit more height if you can.


----------



## Jay84

Some stunning geckos here. Ill just look and dream.


----------



## albinoxeno

thanks again graham, on here and in the pm's, your a top bloke!:no1:


----------



## albinoxeno

thought i would wake the day gecko thread from it's slumber with some pics i took of jade today while i did a full viv clean. its been months now since i got her at kempton and her colour still amazes me. she's more than doubled in size in the time i have had her, it's interesting that as she grows the red bands on the end of her tail are fading.

BAM!! just look at her!


----------



## mike mc

Quick pic of my male ornata


----------



## mike mc

Klemmeri


----------



## graham40

Wakey wakey day gecko thread
This is my first day gecko and definitely not my last


----------



## graham40

So who is breeding what this season. 
How many people use most king systems as I'm thinking of getting one. 
I think this tread needs more chat day geckos need to be recognised more lol


----------



## albinoxeno

graham40 said:


> So who is breeding what this season.
> How many people use most king systems as I'm thinking of getting one.
> I think this tread needs more chat day geckos need to be recognised more lol


agreed, i'll take some more jade pics soon. tbh it still baffles me that these colourful little geckos arn't more popular.


----------



## graham40

albinoxeno said:


> agreed, i'll take some more jade pics soon. tbh it still baffles me that these colourful little geckos arn't more popular.


It has to be the handling thing it must be. 
I never realised how active they are until I got my little fella. He will bask for all of about 30 seconds then off he goes for hours. So even though you can't handle them there not like a BD that just sits in one place pretty much. Make the viv look like something out of a catalog (you'll have time cus tere rare lol)
And have this amizing bold bright extremely active spectical in there. 

Here's a couple more pics after he has settled in a few days


----------



## albinoxeno

i can understand beardies being more popular, it's the creasties that puzzle me. they are not the nicest looking geckos, don't have outstanding colour and arn't the most handlable lizard, and yet are everywhere when day geckos are hard to come by.


----------



## graham40

albinoxeno said:


> i can understand beardies being more popular, it's the creasties that puzzle me. they are not the nicest looking geckos, don't have outstanding colour and arn't the most handlable lizard, and yet are everywhere when day geckos are hard to come by.


The different morph of cresties is growing. I used to keep them and had them since I was 8. They can become more tame than beardeis so I can see the attraction to cresties. They are a good starter gecko if that what your into as they don't need heat. 
The electric blue day gecko I have now is the first time I have had to add heat to a small vertical viv. I had a Yemen chameleon and it was easier. I'm constantly checking the temps with the 2 thermo-hydrometers I have in a 30x30x45 as I'm scared I'm going to over heat it.


----------



## jools

Has he started eating yet Graham?


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Day geckos are great but still many species are hard to come by in UK. I try to get P.Pasteuri pair for ages now with no success. I might be lucky and get them from Germany I will know something by the end of next month. And some photos of my L.Williamsi


----------



## FelixFelicis

We took the plunge into the wonderful world of day geckos again 

I have a 45x45x60 exo terra that I was planning on turning into a wonderful live-planted habitat, but for various reasons I never got around to it. So when we brought home our klemmeri at the weekend I made a fairly basic setup, with plenty of bamboo and tried to make as many hiding places as possible. 
But I think it wasn't enough for such a large space - he didn't seem happy and spent most of the time hidden away, and I didn't see him hunt.

So today I had a little move around and put him in a 30x30x45 exo-terra. Already he seems much happier 
The new setup:









Our unnamed new addition:









It gives me a chance to work on the big exo-terra now it's empty (getting excited about having a project!) Hopefully once it's sorted we can add a female


----------



## creg

TJ.James said:


> Day geckos are great but still many species are hard to come by in UK. I try to get P.Pasteuri pair for ages now with no success. I might be lucky and get them from Germany I will know something by the end of next month. And some photos of my L.Williamsi


how do you keep a live planted viv humid enough with the high temps day geckos need? you must have to spray constantly, thats what put me off getting a day gecko


----------



## MattyD

Not been on in a while but come with sad news, my phelsuma grandis has taken a walk somewhere  just shy of two week ago i noticed the tank was empty but i never noticed it climb out when misting or feeding. But i have searched my flat, i have left the tank open with lights on still and well misted to try entice it back but no luck....this is wrong thread if anybody would be interested in the setup as i have no use for it now...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## graham40

MattyD said:


> Not been on in a while but come with sad news, my phelsuma grandis has taken a walk somewhere  just shy of two week ago i noticed the tank was empty but i never noticed it climb out when misting or feeding. But i have searched my flat, i have left the tank open with lights on still and well misted to try entice it back but no luck....this is wrong thread if anybody would be interested in the setup as i have no use for it now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You must be gutted. Don't give up hope tho I have seen stories of geckos turning up weeks, months later


----------



## MattyD

I dont want to giv up but it is not getting no heat and light from anywere now...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## graham40

MattyD said:


> I dont want to giv up but it is not getting no heat and light from anywere now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You will be surprised. He has prob just found a warm damp corner in a room and is camping it out


----------



## MattyD

Be lucky if it has lol b beter t find it tho


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## graham40

MattyD said:


> Be lucky if it has lol b beter t find it tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well I would try and set traps up lol. The only other thing I can say us never sell equipment and Vivs I did once and really regret it now


----------



## graham40

Ok so do you when p. grandis lay infertile eggs do they stick them to the glass and if so why is this different to when they are fertile


----------



## jools

Before I had my male, Esmerelda used to lay a few eggs and they were always squidgy and so they stuck to the bamboo. Nature is a wonderful thing, and I'm sure there's a scientific explanation for it, but it's as if they don't want to waste calcium on slugs.


----------



## Joah

Thought I would join this topic with my two recent P.Lineata babies, now in there 30x30x45 exo. The parents are in a fully planted 90x45x45 (would like to give them more height in the future) have seen them mating again but not sure if ill get another clutch. Anyway:





































Only one of the parents I have at the mo, will get some more photos soon


----------



## Joah

Adults setup:


----------



## Bradley

Joah said:


> Adults setup:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Stunning! Did you do anything to encourage them to breed?


----------



## Joah

Bradley said:


> Stunning! Did you do anything to encourage them to breed?


Nothing special, just noticed we had eggs in one of the holes in the background! Then found the hatchlings on the front glass, just lucky to find them in good condition 

Will be looking to sell the babies once they grow, I'm thinking they would be ready in a few months, what's the usual time people give?


----------



## Bradley

Usually three months. I keep p. Lineata elanthana


----------



## graham40

Yay this thread ha taken off again lol. I'm leaving my p grandis baby's for 3 months befor selling. Might even keep then longer as they are ace


----------



## jtg

Anyone going to have any Phelsuma sp. available in around 1.5 - 2 months time? Im just setting up a live viv now but want to mature it for a month before I get any phelsuma in there.

Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Anyone going to have any Phelsuma sp. available in around 1.5 - 2 months time? Im just setting up a live viv now but want to mature it for a month before I get any phelsuma in there.
> 
> Josh


Ill have p. grandis available then an I no 1 or 2 other people that will to. How big is the viv


----------



## caine7

*Doncaster*

Hi am for the sept Doncaster is there any breeders on here going to be selling at it on here?


----------



## jtg

graham40 said:


> Ill have p. grandis available then an I no 1 or 2 other people that will to. How big is the viv


Viv is 24"W x 24"H x 18"D

Too small for a pair of adult grandis isn't it? 

Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Viv is 24"W x 24"H x 18"D
> 
> Too small for a pair of adult grandis isn't it?
> 
> Josh


Not really. That's what I keep my pair in also what I no other very reputable keepers and breeders keep theirs in. 
The only issue I see, and think this stands for most day geckos including females

When one has been in a viv and is established they become very territorial. So when a second is introduced they are like "hell no". 

So you either need to buy to hatchlings and hope to god it's 1.1
Or have 3 setups and when old enough introduce them into their main viv an if they get on, brill. 

You sound like you have done your research but honestly buy this book
ECO Day Geckos | Swell Reptiles
It is an amazing read and really informative. It even has a brieve but straight to the point description of how to care for most individual spiecies kept in captivity


----------



## jtg

Thanks Graham, looks like grandis is on the list!
With regard to them being territorial, surely this wouldn't occur if I sourced 2/3 sexed adults and put them in the viv at the same time right?

I'll definitely be buying that book too, thanks for that.


I've posted a question regrding heating in the 'habitat' forum. If you phelsuma keepers could take a look that'd be great. Thread is located here:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/966854-how-many-watts-my-vivarium.html


Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Thanks Graham, looks like grandis is on the list!
> With regard to them being territorial, surely this wouldn't occur if I sourced 2/3 sexed adults and put them in the viv at the same time right?
> 
> I'll definitely be buying that book too, thanks for that.
> 
> 
> I've posted a question regrding heating in the 'habitat' forum. If you phelsuma keepers could take a look that'd be great. Thread is located here:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/966854-how-many-watts-my-vivarium.html
> 
> 
> Josh


2 grandis per viv only to be honest as 2 females will as well as 2 males especially if there is a male as they will fight over his attention. 
Grandis ( although less than other species) bond and when a pair is stable it is best not to seperate them or introduce the male to another female as he will be faithful lol

And ill have a look now


----------



## colinm

There is a school of thought that if you keep one male gecko with multiple females it is better for the females that way.I have kept 1.2 and 1.3 of some species without problems.This works particularly well if you have a very dominant male.He will not pick on one female all the time but has a choice of two.Therefore both dont get too much attention.


----------



## jtg

graham40 said:


> 2 grandis per viv only to be honest as 2 females will as well as 2 males especially if there is a male as they will fight over his attention.
> Grandis ( although less than other species) bond and when a pair is stable it is best not to seperate them or introduce the male to another female as he will be faithful lol
> 
> And ill have a look now


Would you recommend only a pair of any pehlsuma species? I'm not set on going for grandis but I suppose the behaviour is relatively similar across the genus.

Josh


----------



## jtg

colinm said:


> There is a school of thought that if you keep one male gecko with multiple females it is better for the females that way.I have kept 1.2 and 1.3 of some species without problems.This works particularly well if you have a very dominant male.He will not pick on one female all the time but has a choice of two.Therefore both dont get too much attention.


What species have you had this success with colinm?

Josh


----------



## colinm

I have done this with klemmeri,guimbeaui,borbonica,grandis and inexpectata.I must stress that it does depend on the individuals in question rather than the species.You get some that are calmer than others.Some of the keepers in Holland and Germany use this method.

If it doesn`t work you need to be able to remove the offenders or bullied ones.


----------



## graham40

colinm said:


> I have done this with klemmeri,guimbeaui,borbonica,grandis and inexpectata.I must stress that it does depend on the individuals in question rather than the species.You get some that are calmer than others.Some of the keepers in Holland and Germany use this method.
> 
> If it doesn`t work you need to be able to remove the offenders or bullied ones.


I do think it is more towards grandis and standingi. 
Other smaller phelsuma see to live happily in colony as they do in the wild (watch the Exo terra expositions and life in cold blood)


----------



## colinm

I dont necessarily agree that it is species specific more the individuals because borbonica and grandis are large species.At the moment I have a 1.2 borbonica and a 1.2 inexpectata that seem to live together without problems.Day Geckos are quite interactive with each other and of course it depends on the size of the vivarium.


----------



## graham40

colinm said:


> I dont necessarily agree that it is species specific more the individuals because borbonica and grandis are large species.At the moment I have a 1.2 borbonica and a 1.2 inexpectata that seem to live together without problems.Day Geckos are quite interactive with each other and of course it depends on the size of the vivarium.


Totally agree. It is actually amazing how much the interact. 
I've just seen many keepers and some of the most experienced that's say that as a general rule more than 1.1 pair of grandis usually goes terribly wrong


----------



## scaleylover

like has already been said depends on the individuals

however, when dealing with grandis, the vast majority of advice from those with experience is no more than 1.1 (and this hold its risks)

this advice came to me when doing research years ago, and asking questions on Phelsumaweb (I do not consider myself experienced) 
I seem to recall someone saying that putting 3 grandis together was asking for trouble, they have a lot of attitude

We have had our female for 6 years now and our male for 4 and a bit, they have been co habiting in a 3ft x 2ft x 1.5ft (l X h x d) exoterra for over 3 years (he was quarantined then given a few brief introductions in her viv before they were introduced to their new viv, they'd been in seperate 1.5 x2ft x1.5ft exo's)

although the majority of the time they cohabit peacefully they do occasionally have a nip at one another 
we haven't witnessed the occasions where it escalated to more than just nips although this was a couple of years ago (can't find dates) you can see evidence on our females head where in the pictures below
shed sometimes get stuck to the long healed damage to her head. Ironically most of the time she seems to be boss and will often be the one to nip him if he gets close to her head (goes nose to nose with her, may be related to their squabble that resulted in scars) 









On a different topic what plants do people use?


We have mother in laws tongue (Sansevieria trifasciata) and artificial plants to provide some hanging cover (these seem to fall apart over time)

we always kept the mother in laws tongue in pots for ease of searching for eggs and when having to move. 
However over 12 months ago our male suffered a hemipenile prolapse after mating, from which he fortunately recovered. Since this we have seen mating but no fertile eggs and are convinced that we won't see any more and are thinking about bedding in the plants and are considering adding some more less structural plants for cover

any ideas?


----------



## jtg

Justairplants has got a good range of viv suitable plants to choose from.


By the way, for all those interested, my viv build for phelsuma can be seen here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/968950-natural-live-viv-build-phelsuma.html

Josh


----------



## graham40

scaleylover said:


> like has already been said depends on the individuals
> 
> however, when dealing with grandis, the vast majority of advice from those with experience is no more than 1.1 (and this hold its risks)
> 
> this advice came to me when doing research years ago, and asking questions on Phelsumaweb (I do not consider myself experienced)
> I seem to recall someone saying that putting 3 grandis together was asking for trouble, they have a lot of attitude
> 
> We have had our female for 6 years now and our male for 4 and a bit, they have been co habiting in a 3ft x 2ft x 1.5ft (l X h x d) exoterra for over 3 years (he was quarantined then given a few brief introductions in her viv before they were introduced to their new viv, they'd been in seperate 1.5 x2ft x1.5ft exo's)
> 
> although the majority of the time they cohabit peacefully they do occasionally have a nip at one another
> we haven't witnessed the occasions where it escalated to more than just nips although this was a couple of years ago (can't find dates) you can see evidence on our females head where in the pictures below
> shed sometimes get stuck to the long healed damage to her head. Ironically most of the time she seems to be boss and will often be the one to nip him if he gets close to her head (goes nose to nose with her, may be related to their squabble that resulted in scars)
> 
> [URL=http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb234/nickandgem/DSC_0151.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb234/nickandgem/DSC_0173.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb234/nickandgem/DSC_0178.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different topic what plants do people use?
> 
> 
> We have mother in laws tongue (Sansevieria trifasciata) and artificial plants to provide some hanging cover (these seem to fall apart over time)
> 
> we always kept the mother in laws tongue in pots for ease of searching for eggs and when having to move.
> However over 12 months ago our male suffered a hemipenile prolapse after mating, from which he fortunately recovered. Since this we have seen mating but no fertile eggs and are convinced that we won't see any more and are thinking about bedding in the plants and are considering adding some more less structural plants for cover
> 
> any ideas?


Ye just air plants are good. 
I thought I saw my pair fighting last night. It turned out that she was helping him shed by eating it for him lo
I seem really lucky as they get on very well


----------



## scaleylover

graham40 said:


> Ye just air plants are good.
> I thought I saw my pair fighting last night. It turned out that she was helping him shed by eating it for him lo
> I seem really lucky as they get on very well


Sounds like they're very good with one another

Yoshi (the female) tends to get rather cranky when shedding Yoda (the male) knows to give her a wide birth


----------



## nicnet

<----is joining the dwarfy club tomorrow.


Getting me some lygodactylus picturatus for a spare 4ft viv. loooooots of running around room in there lol.

Best part is, enough room in there for me to do some gardening while they reap the rewards.

While I know its not a perfect setup as regards to all the drainage balls and layers of substrate. I did put a visqueen plastic liner in the bottom and about 3 inches of 3sand/2soil/1compost mix.

Covered most of that with sphagnum moss to help keep in moisture. Put in some Oxalis bulbs that are just sprouting (this one. File:2007-07-01Oxalis tetraphylla04.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Also have a 'hen and chick' in there which will eventually be replaced by a fern that is growing near it, they are super hardy though and should do well in there. If they get too big you just cut the entire plant down to a couple of inches off the ground and let it grow again. 

Found a 2ft lump of bark at the side of the road a few weeks ago while on way to drop mother off at home. When I turned it over it has a natural cave in the back of it with entrances at both sides.

They are going onto 12% T8 lighting which will be replaced with t5 next year once a new tube is due. Had the 12% spare from my beardies when they were changed over.

I'll seed the viv with woodlice, earthworms, springtails, and some other little bugglies along the line.

Ideally I want the entire 'feel' of the viv to be a bit 'hardwood forest floory' but I know that will take a long time before it establishes into what I want 

Will add in some air plants as / when I get them.

yes I know not to chew them around so all plants will be grown on in a spare exo terra I have and moved into the main viv once they are well established to save on 'tweekage'


hmmm.. Add some roaches? The adult roaches won't harm the lizzies but the lizzies can hunt down the baby roaches. Roaches will make for a good clean up crew also.


heating.. dimmer stat ofc. (no brainer there) with a 40W spot bulb set to bask at 90F. I should not need any night heating as the room is averaging on 20C. I can easily swap the heating onto ceramic night heating if needed, but the viv is fairly close to a radiator which is set to kick in at 20C anyway. My bug room is never cold.

Food...well...its a bug room lol.

Only bit I can't seem to find much about with them is whether or not to feed fruit mash and if so how often.


.


----------



## Joah

Little Lineata numbers 3 & 4 with some other eggs yet to hatch


----------



## graham40

Joah said:


> Little Lineata numbers 3 & 4 with some other eggs yet to hatch
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome 
This guy hatched this morning


----------



## jtg

So many babies flying around!
Can't wait to get mine! Only a few weeks away!

Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> So many babies flying around!
> Can't wait to get mine! Only a few weeks away!
> 
> Josh


Cool can't wait to see the pics. 
My girl has given up for the season now so a wait till November ish till she starts again. 
2 more eggs in the incubator so figures crosse they hatched as I didn't think these to we're going to to he honest. Thought I had set the temps up wrong


----------



## MaddyandJez

These babies are so adorable!


----------



## Carrie86

They are so cute. Beautiful little things too! I'd love one of these but no very little so would need to research a lot first!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## graham40

Carrie86 said:


> They are so cute. Beautiful little things too! I'd love one of these but no very little so would need to research a lot first!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Well as all animals you need to research a lot but as to the size they can be from 1-2 inches to 12 inches 
Escape proofing is very important lol


----------



## Joah

Soon be ready to go to new homes... Still a bit longer for me to admire them tho!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/970911-cb13-phelsuma-lineata-lined-day.html


----------



## graham40

Joah said:


> Soon be ready to go to new homes... Still a bit longer for me to admire them tho!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/970911-cb13-phelsuma-lineata-lined-day.html


Hhhmmmmm were abouts are you lol


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> Hhhmmmmm were abouts are you lol



lol too far away for me also..blast it lol.

no babies for me for a while yet...mine are just settling in nicely now and starting to explore that 4ft they are in. Unless one of those females is already gravid (yips WC) I'm not expecting any babbiess till next year or maybe late in this season if I'm lucky.

I'm getting the dwarfy bug...baddddd girl. Well I can't breed my dragons so might as well get some little lizzies that I can breed and that need the CB babbies.


----------



## graham40

nicnet said:


> lol too far away for me also..blast it lol.
> 
> no babies for me for a while yet...mine are just settling in nicely now and starting to explore that 4ft they are in. Unless one of those females is already gravid (yips WC) I'm not expecting any babbiess till next year or maybe late in this season if I'm lucky.
> 
> I'm getting the dwarfy bug...baddddd girl. Well I can't breed my dragons so might as well get some little lizzies that I can breed and that need the CB babbies.


I have to admit that's the reason I looked into other species an it was day geckos that caught my eye. 

I think the season for day geckos is pretty much done now. I am to believe that because they haven't been in captivity long they still breed in their natural season which is winter here


----------



## Joah

graham40 said:


> Hhhmmmmm were abouts are you lol



Near Oxford mate...


----------



## graham40

Joah said:


> Near Oxford mate...


Hhhmmmmm I work in Gloucester
No graham the misses will go mad or will she


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> Hhhmmmmm I work in Gloucester
> No graham the misses will go mad or will she



Has Graham been a goooood boy lately? has he put out the bins, cut the grass, taken her out dancing?

Bring her a big bunch of flowers that you picked somewhere, (not bought ones...they shout guilt lol)...pick some, even if they are a bunch of daisies.

When you give her them give her big puppy dog eyes....

My hubby know now, that I know he is after something when he does that and .....really really really really wants it lol.

Its all in the effort you put into it. Take that bunch of daisies and make her breakfast, put said daisies into little glass of water.....

Remember....don't buy them..then she'll just think you're up to something. Daisies is the 'little kid in you' that wants something.

.


----------



## graham40

nicnet said:


> Has Graham been a goooood boy lately? has he put out the bins, cut the grass, taken her out dancing?
> 
> Bring her a big bunch of flowers that you picked somewhere, (not bought ones...they shout guilt lol)...pick some, even if they are a bunch of daisies.
> 
> When you give her them give her big puppy dog eyes....
> 
> My hubby know now, that I know he is after something when he does that and .....really really really really wants it lol.
> 
> Its all in the effort you put into it. Take that bunch of daisies and make her breakfast, put said daisies into little glass of water.....
> 
> Remember....don't buy them..then she'll just think you're up to something. Daisies is the 'little kid in you' that wants something.
> 
> .


If I did anything like that she would no I was up to or after something lol
I am under strict controller here. No more day geckos until will we move (just had an offer on a house accepted). 
Then I'm allowed. There is about 3 other species I want


----------



## nicnet

graham40 said:


> If I did anything like that she would no I was up to or after something lol
> I am under strict controller here. No more day geckos until will we move (just had an offer on a house accepted).
> Then I'm allowed. There is about 3 other species I want



lol your stuffed then it seems....poooor boy.


Want me to call her mean and a bully?....I could if you liked....


Sooo unfair


----------



## graham40

nicnet said:


> lol your stuffed then it seems....poooor boy.
> 
> 
> Want me to call her mean and a bully?....I could if you liked....
> 
> 
> Sooo unfair


I see her point to be honest I have viv shoved in every crevis I can lol. We have no more room at all unless I change all the exos for the new stackable habistat terrarium range lol.
Plus an angry Kay means a very in happy little graham if you catch my drift lol.


----------



## goosey

I will soon be joining the p.grandis keepers club reserved a high red juvenile today  will be picking him or her up in July once my set up arrives and is ready. so excited  

so much for no more!


----------



## graham40

goosey said:


> I will soon be joining the p.grandis keepers club reserved a high red juvenile today  will be picking him or her up in July once my set up arrives and is ready. so excited
> 
> so much for no more!


Ye the no more rule never lasts. 
Just wait until you get pulled into day geckos hahaha

Edit: buy this book
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...10/reptile-books-516/eco-day-geckos-8519.html


----------



## goosey

Thanks for the link  

I already am hooked next on my wish list is p.klemmeri and I already have a pair (and offspring) of gold dusts.


----------



## graham40

goosey said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> I already am hooked next on my wish list is p.klemmeri and I already have a pair (and offspring) of gold dusts.


Next on my list is p. klemmeri. Stunning creatures. 

That book is apsolitely fantastic.


----------



## Joah

Babies enclosure:









And some more photos!


----------



## Bradley

Has anyone tried the new prorep feeding ledges with the jell pots? My Lineata seem to like the black sugar one so far. It does taste quite nice when I tried it!


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> Has anyone tried the new prorep feeding ledges with the jell pots? My Lineata seem to like the black sugar one so far. It does taste quite nice when I tried it!


Not seen them. 
Where do you get them from


----------



## Bradley

graham40 said:


> Not seen them.
> Where do you get them from


My local shop got them for me. You can get them here 
New Products


----------



## goosey

mine love the jelly pot holders - our local reptile store as started making and selling acrylic ones and theyre brill do the job and are cheap as chips compared to magnaturals. 

quick question regarding p.grandis - uvb bulb wise would a 10% or 5% be best as they will be in an exo terra i have heard that half of the uvb is lost through the mesh I also dont want to give them uvb burns. I currently use 5% for my gold dusts and 2% for new hatchlings.


----------



## Bradley

goosey said:


> mine love the jelly pot holders - our local reptile store as started making and selling acrylic ones and theyre brill do the job and are cheap as chips compared to magnaturals.
> 
> quick question regarding p.grandis - uvb bulb wise would a 10% or 5% be best as they will be in an exo terra i have heard that half of the uvb is lost through the mesh I also dont want to give them uvb burns. I currently use 5% for my gold dusts and 2% for new hatchlings.


I give all mine Arcadia T5 12% bulbs which give off almost double what a 10." T8 does. Not heard of any uv bulb causing burns. I would get the Arcadia 12% that fits in the fitting you have. Personally I fell a 5.0 is t enough for any phelsuma a species.


----------



## goosey

a uvb upgrade is in order then. im going to order my exo terra this weekend so i shall get the bulbs then - thank you for the advice


----------



## Bradley

goosey said:


> a uvb upgrade is in order then. im going to order my exo terra this weekend so i shall get the bulbs then - thank you for the advice


Have a look at the Arcadia canopies. Th fit the Exo terra cages well and look better in my opinion. They also come with the bulb when you buy.


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> Have a look at the Arcadia canopies. Th fit the Exo terra cages well and look better in my opinion. They also come with the bulb when you buy.


God dam it I new there was something that I was ment to do. 
I've just ordered my new l. Williamsi bulb and new I was ment to change to the Arcadia canopies 
Ggggrrrrrrrr

In my grandis viv I have the Exo terra compact to. 
The basking lamp is on the right so with my uv I have 
From right to left
Exo terra 10% 25w
Arcadia 7% 26w
Exo terra 2% 25w
To try and simulate the uv dropping of as the heat does

Although I will be changing this at the end of this month as I'm buying the Arcadia canopy

I and thanks for the heads up on the holders. I needed to do a live food order any way so put some of these on to: victory:


----------



## Joah

I have an Arcadia canopy now two with the t5 tubes, have these in all my viv's now they are awesome!

On another note I found another two young-uns today so that's six in total  4 are ready to go now just got to find new keepers


----------



## Bradley

Joah said:


> I have an Arcadia canopy now two with the t5 tubes, have these in all my viv's now they are awesome!
> 
> On another note I found another two young-uns today so that's six in total  4 are ready to go now just got to find new keepers


You need to share your secret! Can't get my Lineata to breed at all.


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> You need to share your secret! Can't get my Lineata to breed at all.


Ye the canopy arrived today so will be sorting it on Thursday when I get back from work. 

All my eggs have hatched or failed now. 
Got 5 baby grandis now. And I really don't want to get rid of them


----------



## Bradley

graham40 said:


> Ye the canopy arrived today so will be sorting it on Thursday when I get back from work.
> 
> All my eggs have hatched or failed now.
> Got 5 baby grandis now. And I really don't want to get rid of them


You won be disappointed. I'm just getting my adults in the best possible condition before winter then I am going to lower temps and alter lighting hours in a hope to get them breeding next year.


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> You won be disappointed. I'm just getting my adults in the best possible condition before winter then I am going to lower temps and alter lighting hours in a hope to get them breeding next year.


Aaaahhhhhh when did you get them or when did you introduce the pair


----------



## Joah

Bradley said:


> You need to share your secret! Can't get my Lineata to breed at all.


Haha, I have had no problems obviously! Mine must just be randy buggers ;-)


----------



## Bradley

graham40 said:


> Aaaahhhhhh when did you get them or when did you introduce the pair


They have both been in their viv since the Christmas before last. Had them together in another cage six months beforehand. They get on really well but just do not breed. Hoping changing temperatures this year will help as thats one thing I haven't done.


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> They have both been in their viv since the Christmas before last. Had them together in another cage six months beforehand. They get on really well but just do not breed. Hoping changing temperatures this year will help as thats one thing I haven't done.


See I do believe that due to them not being in captivity long that there seasons are still the opposite to ours. So affectively they breed in our autum, their spring. 
If this is correct there temps should be low now. 

By all means give it ago in fact that would be a good experiment that could help us learn.

If that doesn't work then maybe try lower temps and shorter days during the summer


----------



## Bradley

graham40 said:


> See I do believe that due to them not being in captivity long that there seasons are still the opposite to ours. So affectively they breed in our autum, their spring.
> If this is correct there temps should be low now.
> 
> By all means give it ago in fact that would be a good experiment that could help us learn.
> 
> If that doesn't work then maybe try lower temps and shorter days during the summer


The female is cb but male wc so both are opposite haha!


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> The female is cb but male wc so both are opposite haha!


But it depends her CB status goes I suppose. 
Say she is CB from a WC pair then she will most prob still be in their time zone

That's my own perspective on it anyway


----------



## Bradley

graham40 said:


> But it depends her CB status goes I suppose.
> Say she is CB from a WC pair then she will most prob still be in their time zone
> 
> That's my own perspective on it anyway


That is very true. She was cb in mainland Europe so I am unsure.


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> That is very true. She was cb in mainland Europe so I am unsure.


Experiment and find what works for your geckos 

That's what I would do but by no means am I an expert I only have grandis


----------



## NickBenger

I have a 60 x 35 x 35cm ( W x H X D) aquarium I'm converting in the hopes of keeping some lizards in it. I kind of have my heart set on a pair or trio (not sure which is more appropriate in my enclosure size) of L. Williamsi. But I was curious as to what other species I could keep in there be it Phelsuma or Lygyodactylus, thank you


----------



## iwantacrestie

NickBenger said:


> I have a 60 x 35 x 35cm ( W x H X D) aquarium I'm converting in the hopes of keeping some lizards in it. I kind of have my heart set on a pair or trio (not sure which is more appropriate in my enclosure size) of L. Williamsi. But I was curious as to what other species I could keep in there be it Phelsuma or Lygyodactylus, thank you


Is it being turned on its side and having the UV and heating setups somehow installed? I wouldn't say its really practical to have a top opening viv for Phelsuma or Lygo's, having to keep lifting the lighting & heating off the lid everytime you are feeding or anything

- John


----------



## NickBenger

iwantacrestie said:


> Is it being turned on its side and having the UV and heating setups somehow installed? I wouldn't say its really practical to have a top opening viv for Phelsuma or Lygo's, having to keep lifting the lighting & heating off the lid everytime you are feeding or anything
> 
> - John


Not being turned, no idea how I would do heating and lighting as you said if I turned it. If the aquarium hood provides enough ventilation then all I will have to do is open a small section of the hood for feeding etc. I use a bioactive substrate in all of my vivariums so cleaning should be minimal. 

My "back-up" plan was to install a thin mesh type lid and then just be extremely careful when I open it up.


----------



## Joah

I wouldnt keep more than one in that size, my lineata pair of adults in a 90x45x45 and I dont even think the height is big enough in that really, so the 35x35 h/d I dont think is really suitable.

And then as stated having a lid that you have to remove each time would be a pain.


----------



## graham40

Ye there's not much height there and the small phelsuma and Lygos are escape artists trust me 
I left the vent open by mistake on my l. Williamsi viv they day I got him. He wa out in an hour
I made the same mistake on Sunday night with a pair of hatchling p. grandis and come Monday morning they were out bearing mind that they hatched on Sunday morning lol

Luckily we caught them all lol


----------



## NickBenger

Ok thanks guys, I guess I will have to delay getting some geckos until I get hold of a more suitable enclosure then. Thanks again!


----------



## SLAW

HI QUESTION AND THAT THREAD SEEMS TO HAVE FEW EXPERTS ;] I HAVE FEW +Mourning Gecko (Lepidodactylus Lugubris) and i was thinking is there a chance to make a terrarium containing few small communal geckos like Neon day gecko and some of Lepidodactylus. or perhaps only containing different Lepidodactylus species ?


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*p.klemmeri & abode*

I can add to this thread too now that I also keep a day gecko with more to be added soon.
male p. klemmeri:





the viv:

as stated I am hoping to get another 2 or 3 females to yet to annoy him :whistling2:


----------



## graham40

SLAW said:


> HI QUESTION AND THAT THREAD SEEMS TO HAVE FEW EXPERTS ;] I HAVE FEW +Mourning Gecko (Lepidodactylus Lugubris) and i was thinking is there a chance to make a terrarium containing few small communal geckos like Neon day gecko and some of Lepidodactylus. or perhaps only containing different Lepidodactylus species ?


Depends on their different heat and humidity requirements and if you know the each geckos personality so you can tell if one is not happy


----------



## graham40

s6t6nic6l said:


> I can add to this thread too now that I also keep a day gecko with more to be added soon.
> male p. klemmeri:
> [URL=http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad128/s6t6nic6l/Phelsuma%20Klemmeri%20Day%20Gecko/klemmeri5_zps6937ff2b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad128/s6t6nic6l/Phelsuma%20Klemmeri%20Day%20Gecko/klemmeri6_zps74a88f28.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad128/s6t6nic6l/Phelsuma%20Klemmeri%20Day%20Gecko/klemmeri7_zps47822248.jpg]image[/URL]
> the viv:
> [URL=http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad128/s6t6nic6l/Madagascan%20Viv%20Project%205/5101_zpsd54625b3.jpg]image[/URL]
> as stated I am hoping to get another 2 or 3 females to yet to annoy him :whistling2:


Awesome I love p. klemeri but don't have anymore room at the min

Moving soon tho so will have my own rep room


----------



## jtg

Hi guys, getting my p.klemmeri trio next month.
Was just wondering how often you guys feed your day geckos?

Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Hi guys, getting my p.klemmeri trio next month.
> Was just wondering how often you guys feed your day geckos?
> 
> Josh


Mine get fresh repashy every 2 days (they seem to like it more when it's a day old)
Live bugs depends. 
Hatchlings everyday. 
My adult grandis pair every 2-3 days when not breeding and everyday when breeding
And my l.willamsi every 2-3 days
They get a fresh fruit pure every 2 weeks and one of the new prorep jelly pots every month


----------



## jtg

Picked up my first phelsuma from Doncaster IHS event.
Trio of p. klemmeri.



Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Picked up my first phelsuma from Doncaster IHS event.
> Trio of p. klemmeri.
> [URL=http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a603/jtg93/IMG_1157_zps59dff96d.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a603/jtg93/DSC_00282_zps7db0a73c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Josh


Congrats man. Is that the male on your hand


----------



## Sjames

Some awesome looking little ones! I've wanted one for ages and like the sound of more of a show thing and love a challenge and love getting reps that aren't so keen on trusting you to trust you it's very satisfying. But the real question is what to get and it's a flipping hard one to many to choice from!


----------



## jtg

graham40 said:


> Congrats man. Is that the male on your hand


Thanks Graham.
Yes I'm fairly sure it is. I haven't managed to get a real close up look of them yet but from what I can tell the larger one is the male.

Thanks 'Sjames'. It was hard deciding which species to go for since there are so many great choices, especially in the day gecko family. I just tell myself that I can get a new species whenever I choose now so it's just a matter of "whats next" over "what ONE shall I get" : victory:


Josh


----------



## graham40

See when I got my grandis and started breeding them I found that I lost all desire to keep owning more species. 
They look great 
They do interact with me even tho I can't handle them
I can breed them happily knowing I'm not adding to an overly populated species already
And so many other things


----------



## s6t6nic6l

jtg said:


> Picked up my first phelsuma from Doncaster IHS event.
> Trio of p. klemmeri.
> [URL=http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a603/jtg93/IMG_1157_zps59dff96d.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a603/jtg93/DSC_00282_zps7db0a73c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Josh


lovely little critters them :2thumb:

were they sexed for you or have you just got a trio as seen?

so it seems i SHOULD have gone to Donny :devil:


----------



## jtg

graham40 said:


> See when I got my grandis and started breeding them I found that I lost all desire to keep owning more species.
> They look great
> They do interact with me even tho I can't handle them
> I can breed them happily knowing I'm not adding to an overly populated species already
> And so many other things


Part of the reason I chose a less common species was because I don't want to add to an already abundant species should they breed, so we're in the same boat there.
Do you choose to not handle your P. grandis or do they choose not to go on your hand?


's6t6nic6l'..
Glad you like them. 
They were sexed for me. 
Yeah you should have gone! From what I've been reading on here, it was one of the better ones, better than August. 


Thanks
Josh


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Part of the reason I chose a less common species was because I don't want to add to an already abundant species should they breed, so we're in the same boat there.
> Do you choose to not handle your P. grandis or do they choose not to go on your hand?
> 
> 
> 's6t6nic6l'..
> Glad you like them.
> They were sexed for me.
> Yeah you should have gone! From what I've been reading on here, it was one of the better ones, better than August.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Josh


Bit of both really. They will eat from my hand as long as I keep it very very still the slightest movement and their gone. 
And I don't want to harm or stress them so I don't even try to handle them. 
Saying that when catching a baby this morning to put in a tub to be couriered one escaped and I had to pick it up by hand which I really didn't want to do and surprisingly it was very calm. Weather that was not moving to not draw attention to it or what I don't no but that was the first time I have touched one except being bitten by my male lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l

i'm of the "look but don't touch" brigade myself when it comes to the critters owned unless they want some attention of course.... parrot, degu etc but with the gecko(s) and frogs I own I am quite content just observing em.
I think that statement is enuff excuse to post some pics :lol2:


----------



## jtg

Don't get me wrong, I don't go round picking them up here and there and everywhere haha.
If one happens to be perched in the right spot where I can put my hand near and it'll walk on, I'll give it a go. That way it's the geckos choice.

I'd never grab them. They look far to delicate and I wouldn't want to risk them tail dropping. 

I do quite like to handle my animals though so I think something more "handleable" is on the table for the near future. Crested gecko, leopard gecko etc, or maybe a royal python or something similar.



's6t6nic6l'... did it take your klemmeri some time to be constantly out and about? My trio are often hidden out of site. Hopefully they're still in their "settling in" phase.



Josh


----------



## Bradley

Have you got pictures of your whole setup? It looks great.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

jtg said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't go round picking them up here and there and everywhere haha.
> If one happens to be perched in the right spot where I can put my hand near and it'll walk on, I'll give it a go. That way it's the geckos choice.
> 
> I'd never grab them. They look far to delicate and I wouldn't want to risk them tail dropping.
> 
> I do quite like to handle my animals though so I think something more "handleable" is on the table for the near future. Crested gecko, leopard gecko etc, or maybe a royal python or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 's6t6nic6l'... *did it take your klemmeri some time to be constantly out and about? My trio are often hidden out of site. Hopefully they're still in their "settling in" phase.*


no, but mine was not a baby when bought (MIKE MC may advise if looking). he has plenty of cover in here also to feel secure. when I get the females, which may be quite young when obtained, may do the same as yours until they get used to the surroundings and the strange looking faces peering into their home. i'm sure they'll settle in soon.

good luck wiv em


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Bradley said:


> Have you got pictures of your whole setup? It looks great.


yes, get the viv pic up :2thumb:


----------



## graham40

It's not fare I really want some klezmer to but don't have the room until I move and I can't do that until the people I have moved out of the house I already payed for ggggggrrrrrr


----------



## trogdorable

just got myself a p.grandis yesterday ( or well my OH did unexpectedly ) and can't believe how taken I am with him:flrt: 
he has a choice of vines, wood and bamboo, but is doing all he can to avoid everything but the bamboo:lol2: so will be shopping for some more of that. I had a wee look to find out how, but was wondering how everyone else best sets their bamboo up horizontally?


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*Bamboo placement*

just curious really as to why you set bamboo horizontally in your setups :hmm:


----------



## graham40

s6t6nic6l said:


> just curious really as to why you set bamboo horizontally in your setups :hmm:


So they can bask on it. 

I hand mine. Cut it so it fits perfect from one side to the other and then secure it with either vertical bamboo or other types of sticks and logs as to stop it swinging. The way I hang it from the mesh also stops it swinging


----------



## s6t6nic6l

graham40 said:


> So they can bask on it.
> 
> I hand mine. Cut it so it fits perfect from one side to the other and then secure it with either vertical bamboo or other types of sticks and logs as to stop it swinging. The way I hang it from the mesh also stops it swinging


ah right, so the lizards can only bask when they are on a straight angle in a viv


----------



## graham40

s6t6nic6l said:


> ah right, so the lizards can only bask when they are on a straight angle in a viv


No not at all. Mine have options they can bask horizontal out side and inside the bamboo under the basking light and vertical. They have the same option under the uv light


----------



## Archibaldinho

As graham40 says they can bask at other angles. But there have been reported cases of 'tail-droop' when they do not have the option to bask horizontally. Meaning that from constant basking at an awkward angle the tail will develop a bend in it. It doesn't happen all the time; but has been recorded.


----------



## DanTinytoe

Hello day gecko owners. My local shop has had a pair of Phelsuma Standingi since they opened. I was thinking maybe I'll give them a home. 
Though I thought I'd get a few bits together, Information wise. I've always had an eye for day geckos for awhile, and think the Phelsuma Cepediana look amazing.

So anyone wanna give some advise, Enclosure size (minimum recommended size) 

Dan.


----------



## AstroBudgie

Hi all,

Just thought I would add to the convo. I've just got myself two great Lygodactylus williamsi, only had them just under two months and already got two eggs!

I'm thinking about turning their viv into a living viv soon, been doing a lot of research. 

Any know of any good plants that are suitable or where I can go for good set up idea's? 

Also have some questions posted other sections if someone could offer advice

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/997909-first-time-electric-blue-day.html
and
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/998568-viv-cleaning-eggs.html


----------



## graham40

DBM87 said:


> Hello day gecko owners. My local shop has had a pair of Phelsuma Standingi since they opened. I was thinking maybe I'll give them a home.
> Though I thought I'd get a few bits together, Information wise. I've always had an eye for day geckos for awhile, and think the Phelsuma Cepediana look amazing.
> 
> So anyone wanna give some advise, Enclosure size (minimum recommended size)
> 
> Dan.


In regards to Viv sizes the bigger the better is a must here. I had my pair of Phelsuma grandis in a 60x45x60 Exo terra and although they were ok in here (lots of stuff in their so they can always get away from each other). I have just (2 weeks ago) moved them into the 90x45x90 with 2 basking spots, well 3 as their is a heat mat as well. Mist king system, water fall, fogger and tons of bamboo all in live planted setup and the difference in the animals behaviour is amazing. Now as standingi are about the same size if not a little larger than grandis I wouldn't recommended below 90x45x90 exo terra or something of its equivalent size. 
But trust me if you buy them after spending lots of time on money on their setup you will not regret it


----------



## DanTinytoe

graham40 said:


> In regards to Viv sizes the bigger the better is a must here. I had my pair of Phelsuma grandis in a 60x45x60 Exo terra and although they were ok in here (lots of stuff in their so they can always get away from each other). I have just (2 weeks ago) moved them into the 90x45x90 with 2 basking spots, well 3 as their is a heat mat as well. Mist king system, water fall, fogger and tons of bamboo all in live planted setup and the difference in the animals behaviour is amazing. Now as standingi are about the same size if not a little larger than grandis I wouldn't recommended below 90x45x90 exo terra or something of its equivalent size.
> But trust me if you buy them after spending lots of time on money on their setup you will not regret it



I might have a 60x45x60 spare, thought that would have been ok. I'm not sure if there fully grown yet, the shop only opened in February.
Is there any chance i could see you enclosure(set-up)

Thank you

Dan.


----------



## graham40

DBM87 said:


> I might have a 60x45x60 spare, thought that would have been ok. I'm not sure if there fully grown yet, the shop only opened in February.
> Is there any chance i could see you enclosure(set-up)
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Dan.


If I get 10 mins later I will up load on of them. I've got 3 running currently. 60x45x60 is ok but I was amazed how different they acted in the bigger viv


----------



## wolves121121

Phelsuma guimbeaui picked up at Doncaster


----------



## jtg

Fantastic geckos 

Josh


----------



## graham40

For any body that's interested I am having to to rehome my geckos. I have for sale one pair of giant day geckos for sale as I have put the others in temporary care until my daughters health improves and I have run out of willing family members and friends.
If any of you day gecko lovers are interested let me know or if you know someone put them in touch.


----------



## hipflask

*sourcing giant day geckos in scotland*

as title suggests, anyone have any contacts or ideas?
I have put together a natural viv and want to keep either a single or a pair of MGSGs. I have pm'd a couple of the members selling here and want to take this opportunity to thank them for their advice and time but feel I am close to becoming the hated time waster since I now know how much it would " safely" take to courier to me north of inverness and quite simply, I am not willing to pay it. 
so I have two choices, either drive south and collect myself (for the same price in petrol as delivery believe it or not!) or find a source north of the border........so anyone any ideas for contacts in scotland?


----------



## hipflask

hipflask said:


> as title suggests, anyone have any contacts or ideas?
> I have put together a natural viv and want to keep either a single or a pair of MGSGs. I have pm'd a couple of the members selling here and want to take this opportunity to thank them for their advice and time but feel I am close to becoming the hated time waster since I now know how much it would " safely" take to courier to me north of inverness and quite simply, I am not willing to pay it.
> so I have two choices, either drive south and collect myself (for the same price in petrol as delivery believe it or not!) or find a source north of the border........so anyone any ideas for contacts in scotland?


should read MGDGs for Madagascan giant day gecko......not MGSGs, which I'm not sure stands for what other than a typing error:whistling2:


----------



## jtg

Do you know anyone who travels down at all?
You could carpool? 

Josh


----------



## Archibaldinho

hipflask said:


> as title suggests, anyone have any contacts or ideas?
> I have put together a natural viv and want to keep either a single or a pair of MGSGs. I have pm'd a couple of the members selling here and want to take this opportunity to thank them for their advice and time but feel I am close to becoming the hated time waster since I now know how much it would " safely" take to courier to me north of inverness and quite simply, I am not willing to pay it.
> so I have two choices, either drive south and collect myself (for the same price in petrol as delivery believe it or not!) or find a source north of the border........so anyone any ideas for contacts in scotland?


Have you tried getting in touch with Glasgow Geckos; they are on here? I would say that without a specific breeder north of the central belt you may struggle.


----------



## hipflask

Archibaldinho said:


> Have you tried getting in touch with Glasgow Geckos; they are on here? I would say that without a specific breeder north of the central belt you may struggle.


had not heard of them so will do a search, thanks for suggestion:2thumb:
honestly was not expecting to get anything north of central belt, have got used to travelling to glasgow/edinburgh over the years for certain stuff. the only real downside to living in a beautiful part of the country I'm afraid:whistling2:

jtg - thanks, carpool not really an option but if all else fails I might have to tie in a trip to a rep show with an arranged purchase.......at least then I can justify the cost more.


----------



## Archibaldinho

Not sure how operational they still are, but they might be able to point you in the right direction.

I'm from Scotland myself and used to live in Glasgow so I do know that there isn't such a big community up North. I'm fortunate that I live down in the South East now for all my reptile needs as there is a very big community here.

As I say they may not be very operational now I really don't know. But being that p. grandis are more common than some other phelsuma or lygodactylus then they may have some info on breeders north of the border that are looking to offload some young. Good luck!


----------



## hipflask

found a pair of MGDGs in scotland:no1:
picking them up on friday so pleased as punch at the moment:mf_dribble:


----------



## trogdorable

my big guy seems to enjoy being more active at night / late evening than during the day?
he's defying his name sake!
anyone any suggestions why?


----------



## hipflask

*pair of MGDGs in new set up*

hi
link below to some pics of the pair of MGDGs I got from Mupp1tt (thanks matt)
had them a week and they seem to have settled fine. thanks also to all the advice on here on getting this up and running and suitable for their arrival:2thumb:
madagascar giant day gecko - hipflask's Photos


----------



## jtg

Fantastic photos 'hipflask'!! 


josh


----------



## mickmorelia

Hi Everyone A bit late in the day but thought I'd add some shots of my pair of Blue tailed day geckos and the 3 babies { now juveniles] they had last year .


----------



## mickmorelia




----------



## Sjames

Hi people I decided on having a little dabble in the day gecko world. Last couple of months I've been reading up on different species and have come to the decision that I want go get some P.klemmeri it was a very hard choice but this is what I've came to.

I've seen lots of different things about the viv size and care sheets are great but I would love to hear from someone on here someone's first hand experience so I can ask questions, care sheets don't seem to answer.

Any advice would be great thanks. I'm along way off getting them just wanna get the viv sorted out in the next couple of months.


----------



## jtg

I'm currently keeping a 1.2 trio.

What are your questions?  

josh


----------



## Bradley

Sjames said:


> Hi people I decided on having a little dabble in the day gecko world. Last couple of months I've been reading up on different species and have come to the decision that I want go get some P.klemmeri it was a very hard choice but this is what I've came to.
> 
> I've seen lots of different things about the viv size and care sheets are great but I would love to hear from someone on here someone's first hand experience so I can ask questions, care sheets don't seem to answer.
> 
> Any advice would be great thanks. I'm along way off getting them just wanna get the viv sorted out in the next couple of months.


They are all quite active so any space you give will be used. I would go for a 18x18x24 Exo terra for a pair but if you want to go bigger then do.


----------



## Sjames

Just looked at your build it's very impressive!! They look so small in there. I love the look of them but are worried I'm never going to see them are you able to see yours?



jtg said:


> I'm currently keeping a 1.2 trio.
> 
> What are your questions?
> 
> josh


Thanks that's what I was thinking. Or getting something slightly bigger custom built. Just worried I'll never see them.



Bradley said:


> They are all quite active so any space you give will be used. I would go for a 18x18x24 Exo terra for a pair but if you want to go bigger then do.


----------



## jtg

Thank you : victory:

I do see them yes, but not always. They spend about 50% if the time perched out of sight, but when they're out they're very bold. 
Due to their small size though, you can't see them from across the room, unless they're having a walk along the front doors.


josh


----------



## Sjames

I have a few small species and it's so hard to see them. I like to sit and watch my reps how sad it sounds but I do ebjoy it. Want a nice look don't touch set up. Might look at the I between size species tho I do really like these.



jtg said:


> Thank you : victory:
> 
> I do see them yes, but not always. They spend about 50% if the time perched out of sight, but when they're out they're very bold.
> Due to their small size though, you can't see them from across the room, unless they're having a walk along the front doors.
> 
> 
> josh


----------



## TJ-Geckos

If you want something bit bigger with similar care that will do very well in 45x45x60 viv I will recommend P.Pasteuri beautiful bold geckos.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Sjames said:


> Just looked at your build it's very impressive!! They look so small in there. I love the look of them but are worried I'm never going to see them are you able to see yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that's what I was thinking. *Or getting something slightly bigger custom built.* Just worried I'll never see them.


what size are you able to go for? they will benefit from having a larger home for many reasons such as a temperature gradient, own space, exercise, food hunting, feeling secure with a heavy planted area to move around in, which in essence puts them on show more esp' with any timid sp. :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

I get what your saying. Space for size really isn't a problem just I've had a few smaller species and they really don't do well with loads of space eg my stenos they could never find there food. Everyone's advice is very helpful tho. It's not going to happen right away but hopefully by the end of next year I'll have some.



s6t6nic6l said:


> what size are you able to go for? they will benefit from having a larger home for many reasons such as a temperature gradient, own space, exercise, food hunting, feeling secure with a heavy planted area to move around in, which in essence puts them on show more esp' with any timid sp. :2thumb:


----------



## Sjames

Nice geckos! Ive tried looking for a care sheet not a lot had came up anything you can suggest?



TJ-Geckos said:


> If you want something bit bigger with similar care that will do very well in 45x45x60 viv I will recommend P.Pasteuri beautiful bold geckos.
> 
> image
> image


----------



## TJ-Geckos

You can find some basic care sheets on German websites but if you give me some time I will make one for you. Will PM you later


----------



## jtg

I imagine their care is fairly similar to other Phelsuma species yes TJ?

Josh


----------



## TJ-Geckos

jtg said:


> I imagine their care is fairly similar to other Phelsuma species yes TJ?
> 
> Josh


Yes you are right Josh, is recommended to keep them with a bit higher humidity


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Just want to ask all day gecko fans on the forum- Why people don’t keep P.Pasteuri and so many other Phelsuma species that are common in trade in Europe and states. Is that just lack of knowledge of other species, or people just take whatever is available because what else…? There is big market for species like klemmeri, laticauda and grandis but loads of others seem to be forgotten. Just cannot understand why (I will refer to Pasteuri as example as I keep them) those species are not popular in UK but in my personal opinion are more attractive and as easy to keep as those more popular species.


----------



## mickmorelia

TJ-Geckos said:


> Just want to ask all day gecko fans on the forum- Why people don’t keep P.Pasteuri and so many other Phelsuma species that are common in trade in Europe and states. Is that just lack of knowledge of other species, or people just take whatever is available because what else…? There is big market for species like klemmeri, laticauda and grandis but loads of others seem to be forgotten. Just cannot understand why (I will refer to Pasteuri as example as I keep them) those species are not popular in UK but in my personal opinion are more attractive and as easy to keep as those more popular species.



I agree with you totally . There are some really attractive species out there . I keep cepedaena which were rarely available when I first began keeping day geckos 25 years ago


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Spices like cepedaena, guimbeaui and borbonica (3 of most beautiful species in my opinion) are available but it looks like there is no market for them in UK. Compering to species I mention before amount of people keeping them is very little.


----------



## Reptile Stef

Get some of these mine are ( high red tiger stripe Madagascan giant day geckos )


----------



## mickmorelia

Just caught these two this morning . Looks like I'm heading onto 3rd generation shortly . The grandparents are still hard at it as well !!! Grandmother to be just laid another batch of eggs !!!


----------



## dbrack

Hey,
how do people keep their viv warm at night?. I do not have my gecko yet but i have most the setup in place, for daytime temperature I'm using a exo terra basking lamp (cant remember the exact name -day glow i think). But I noticed on my thermometer the temp was dropping to as low as 17 at night which is too low. So how do people provide heat in their vivs at night? I was considering a small heatmat or heatstrip on the side so the gecko could self thermoregulate (move towards the heatmat if he's chilly and away if he wants to?) What do you think? thanks,
Dan

(btw im getting a L williamsi)


----------



## johnhale

Here is my Lygodactylus Williamsi pair, I purchased them very recently, the male looks rather underweight but is not skittish at all. I am also posting a photo of their set up. I was just wondering, what day gecko is easier the Phelsuma Cepediana or the Phelsuma Grandis, also what size viv is best for both, I would want them as a pair.

Male Electric Blue Day Gecko.


Female Electric Blue Day Gecko.


Their vivarium.


----------



## TJ-Geckos

I will say 60x45x90 for Grandis and 45x45x60 for Cepediana as minimum. But I think Grandis will be much easier to care for


----------



## mickmorelia

TJ-Geckos said:


> I will say 60x45x90 for Grandis and 45x45x60 for Cepediana as minimum. But I think Grandis will be much easier to care for


I agree although Cepedeana arn't that difficult to keep . However Grandis are a hell of a lot easier to catch !!


----------



## Pete678

Ive been thinking of getting a electric blue day gecko for a little while. Got a spare 45x45x45 exo terra viv that i don't use any more so I'm just in the thinking stages of what decor and so on to go in it. They are stunning little beauty's and pretty much unheard of. Just want to do a bit more reading up on them before i commit.


----------



## stubbsy01

does anyone know where i can get a pair of high red grandis please. got everything set up and ready to go just need the geckos!

thanks


----------



## Reptile Stef

These 2 have been together for 18 months now and still had no action ( breeding ) there hasn't been any fighting so I'm pretty sure there both not males, I bought them as a pair. . 

Supposed to be male.





supposed to be female


----------



## scs1965

OK Day gecko peeps, Im pretty close to saying yes to TJ for a pair of Pasteuri, so I need a crash course in day gecko care!

Planning an active substrate in an exo 60x45x45, other than I dont know what else I need....


----------



## scs1965

bumpski


----------



## Reptile Stef

Reptile Stef said:


> These 2 have been together for 18 months now and still had no action ( breeding ) there hasn't been any fighting so I'm pretty sure there both not males, I bought them as a pair. .
> 
> Supposed to be male.
> 
> [URL=http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee423/stefan600/20140214_102817.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee423/stefan600/20140214_102802.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> supposed to be female
> 
> [URL=http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee423/stefan600/20140214_140631.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee423/stefan600/20140214_140619.jpg]image[/URL]


Anyone no?


----------



## mickmorelia

Reptile Stef said:


> Anyone no?


Not sure on this one . Have studied the photos long and hard and they both look the same to me and could also both be females . But my eyesight is not as it was . Definately need to go to specsavers !!


----------



## colinm

Stef. They look female to me. You can usually tell by the calcium sacs around the neck as well.


----------



## dbrack

Just about finished the vivarium for my first day geckos I'm getting, anyone geuss the species? I still need to add another vine (should get it tomorrow) and perhaps a peice of bambo at some point. plants are fiscus, a few bromeliads and a couple of tillandsias.


----------



## dragora

luke61188 said:


> i think giant day geckos are great animals and so good to watch and also you can put together a nice natural vivarium
> does anybody have or know of someone that is sell giant day geckos in south east england


Global geckos in windlesham surrey hjave some in stock (captive bred)


----------



## TheHammocks

Hi

We're considering adding 1 or possibly 2 Lygodactylus williamsi to our household, but were wondering what size exo terra would be best for them?
Can anyone help please?


----------



## jtg

scs1965 said:


> OK Day gecko peeps, Im pretty close to saying yes to TJ for a pair of Pasteuri, so I need a crash course in day gecko care!
> 
> Planning an active substrate in an exo 60x45x45, other than I dont know what else I need....



Hi, check out my vivarium build for my trio of p. klemmeri. It should give you some answers. It's not the only way to go about a build but its working great for me.


Come on 'dbrack', just tell us what's going in there! Looks great!

Josh


----------



## jtg

TheHammocks said:


> Hi
> 
> We're considering adding 1 or possibly 2 Lygodactylus williamsi to our household, but were wondering what size exo terra would be best for them?
> Can anyone help please?


L. williamsi are a relatively small species but obviously the more space you can offer, the better. I wouldn't go any smaller that a 45cmW X 45cmD X 60cmH for a 1.1 pair.

Josh


----------



## dbrack

jtg said:


> Hi, check out my vivarium build for my trio of p. klemmeri. It should give you some answers. It's not the only way to go about a build but its working great for me.
> 
> 
> Come on 'dbrack', just tell us what's going in there! Looks great!
> 
> Josh


not quite finished, still got a few bits to put in and 1, or maybe a pair, of lygos.


----------



## harry136

Im considering getting a single Madagasgan Day Gecko, would a viv 18 (W) X 18 (D) X 30 (H) be acceptable or does it need to be wider?


----------



## Joah

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...18727-proven-pair-phelsuma-lineata-lined.html

Want these guys to go to a good home!


----------



## graham40

harry136 said:


> Im considering getting a single Madagasgan Day Gecko, would a viv 18 (W) X 18 (D) X 30 (H) be acceptable or does it need to be wider?


Inches or centimetres lol


----------



## harry136

inches, or would i be better off getting a smaller species, what would you recommend for a viv that size.


----------



## mickmorelia

Definately a smaller species such as laticauda etc although the viv does seem really tall and therefore difficult to heat . Depends on the rooms ambient temp .


----------



## mickmorelia




----------



## mickmorelia

First hatchling Cepedaena from my trio . Will get some shots up later . The trio seem to be living in harmony occasional disputes between the girls and occasional from the male direct at each one individually ! Very interesting to watch . A Fascinating little species . I seem to have an extended family of 3 generations . The hatchlings will be up for sale soon as I m running out of room !


----------



## kane90

well had my crestie for around 7 months now and before i bought her i was in 2 minds ... williamsi or crestie and i think i may have chose the wrong one  i need something that is more active and that we can see in the day if anyone is in 2 minds at any point defo go with a day gecko! was thinking of buying one and putting in another exo terra its jst trying to convince the mrs to let me .... iv read that the exportation of williamsi has now been banned is this a big issue to now get hold of thrm as i presume most ppl are now breeding them anyway and there will be plenty captive bred ones?


----------



## jtg

Hi all.

Today my heavily gravid phelsuma klemmeri laid her first ever pair of eggs (my first successful reptile breeding also!).

I need some advice on what to do with the eggs now.
They've been laid very close to the heat bulb which has me worried that they'll be very dry. It was my intention to leave the eggs where they were laid so they could hatch in the vivarium, but due to where they are I don't think that they'll hatch at all.

I don't have an incubator at the minute either.

What do you think I should do?

Thanks in advance. 
Josh


----------



## s6t6nic6l

jtg said:


> Hi all.
> 
> *Today my heavily gravid phelsuma klemmeri laid her first ever pair of eggs (my first successful reptile breeding also!).*
> 
> I need some advice on what to do with the eggs now.
> They've been laid very close to the heat bulb which has me worried that they'll be very dry. It was my intention to leave the eggs where they were laid so they could hatch in the vivarium, but due to where they are I don't think that they'll hatch at all.
> 
> I don't have an incubator at the minute either.
> 
> What do you think I should do?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Josh


excellent news, well done on the husbandry : victory:
good luck with the taking care of


----------



## jtg

Hi everyone.

I recently got a young p. grandis and unfortunately its tail is coming off in little bits!
The first was two days ago, a small piece, and now today another bit has gone. 
The "wound" does not look at all infected, just open. 

The gecko itself appears to be fine. Eating, pooing, shed there days ago, good colour.

Should I be concerned? 


thanks
Josh


----------



## Reptile Stef

jtg said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently got a young p. grandis and unfortunately its tail is coming off in little bits!
> The first was two days ago, a small piece, and now today another bit has gone.
> The "wound" does not look at all infected, just open.
> 
> The gecko itself appears to be fine. Eating, pooing, shed there days ago, good colour.
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> 
> thanks
> Josh


nothing to worry about that's exactly what my male done and he was eating pooing shedding fine.just keep an eye on him.

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Here's my pair 



:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Male


----------



## BornSlippy

I've been out of the hobby for a while. I moved to Vietnam last August and sold my fish and reps (cresties and mournings). I say out of the hobby but in my flat there are house geckos everywhere so I do get to sort of stay in it. Anyhoo when I move home or settle somewhere, I would like to have a go at a planted day gecko setup. I had fully planted setups for my cresties and mournings but it was almost a waste since they were mostly nocturnal. Could someone suggest a small hardy day gecko species (mourning gecko size or a little bigger would be ideal) that breeds easily? Also could smaller ones be kept with mourning geckos or is that a definite no no?

Thanks.

Beautiful geckos in this thread btw.


----------



## dbrack

noticed this thread has been inactive for ages! come on guys there must be tons of us with day geckos lets revive this thing!!!  ill kick it of with a picture of my L williamsi female!










:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## AdamMC

Hi guys

I use to have male Giant Green Madagascarn Crimson day gecko

R.I.P DASH


----------



## Bradley

I've just had a pair of l.williamsi hatch out and more eggs incubating!


----------



## dbrack

Bradley said:


> I've just had a pair of l.williamsi hatch out and more eggs incubating!


I have 1 currently incubating, what do you feed the adults out of curiosity? I'm trying mine of various types of live food currently see why works well!


----------



## AdamMC

AdamMC said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I use to have male Giant Green Madagascarn Crimson day gecko
> 
> R.I.P DASH


dose any body know/have these day geckos ^^^^^^^^^:flrt:
PM me if you know/havethese


----------



## dbrack

AdamMC said:


> dose any body know/have these day geckos ^^^^^^^^^:flrt:
> PM me if you know/havethese


try checking the classifieds?


----------



## jonathon

Hi I'm new to day geckos and have 6x2x2ft LxHxW glass viv and want make into a display viv with live plants, also would it be ok to keep a large group of Klemmeri day geckos in if so how many:whistling2:.

Thanks jonathon


----------



## jtg

My first day gecko breeding success!
P. klemmeri babies! 

Only a few days old. Very active, attractive, bold, eating great! 

The siblings in their digs:


Caption this!:

Jonathon, check out my build thread for some tips on doing a live plant viv, along with lots of others on the forum! 
Also, I might have a few klemmeri for sale shortly… :whistling2:

Josh


----------



## mickmorelia

Very pretty . Stunning colours !


----------



## Ribbit

A few pictures of my recent purchases and their vivarium... Four _Phelsuma klemmeri_ juveniles


----------



## Bornvillain90

*Introduction*

Hello all, I'm fairly new to the forums. Just wanted to introduce myself as a keeper of a CB breeding pair of Phelsuma Laticauda, Chewie and Squidge. They are my first experience with reptiles, I've had them for about 2yrs now and never get bored with these fascinating creatures. They have successfully produced over a dozen young, woke up this morning to find my female in the middle of laying another two eggs. I've currently got four little offspring, two 3 month olds, that I believe to be a male and female (the suspected male I gave to my parents to look after), one 2 month old and a one month old baby. I'll be running out of room sooner than I think :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Bornvillain90 said:


> Hello all, I'm fairly new to the forums. Just wanted to introduce myself as a keeper of a CB breeding pair of Phelsuma Laticauda, Chewie and Squidge. They are my first experience with reptiles, I've had them for about 2yrs now and never get bored with these fascinating creatures. They have successfully produced over a dozen young, woke up this morning to find my female in the middle of laying another two eggs. I've currently got four little offspring, two 3 month olds, that I believe to be a male and female (the suspected male I gave to my parents to look after), one 2 month old and a one month old baby. I'll be running out of room sooner than I think :lol2:


:welcome: and pics please of setup and the critters.


----------



## jools

Hi Guys - I'd be really grateful if any of you knowledgable peeps could look at this thread and have any ideas http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1056848-genetic-problem-phelsuma-grandis-shedding.html

Many thanks.


----------



## NBLADE

some day geckos


----------



## caramac1

Hi all looking for a pair of phelsuma ornata and a female klemmeri if any body has some for sale please


----------



## jtg

Has anyone had any experience pairing up p. Grandis?
I've got a single animal currently and when I upgrade its vivarium Id like to add another to form a pair that will hopefully breed. 

Are they territorial once established even to animals of the opposite sex? 
Would it be best to add the old and new animal to a new setup at the same time? 

Thanks 
Josh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graham40

jtg said:


> Has anyone had any experience pairing up p. Grandis?
> I've got a single animal currently and when I upgrade its vivarium Id like to add another to form a pair that will hopefully breed.
> 
> Are they territorial once established even to animals of the opposite sex?
> Would it be best to add the old and new animal to a new setup at the same time?
> 
> Thanks
> Josh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it bang on. They need to be added together to a new set up. They are extremely territorial and one will rip the other apart. 
If not buying an already established pair then you need three set ups as the new one will need to settle before being paired. 
Also gradis are very picky on their partners so it's not garenteed that they will pair so you need to be ready for this to happen


----------



## jools

Great advice from Graham.


----------



## scs1965

Hi all
Ive been keeping a Crestie for the last 18 months or so, and whilst I think hes great, he doesnt really do very much. I dont handle him,and really want a Gecko thats a lot more active and also inquisitive. I looked at Day Geckos when I started my research into which lizard to keep, but everyone put me off as I was a noob.

I have a 60tallx45x45 Exo with ceramic and day/night pulse stat, Arcadia hood with UV bulb and the substrate is bioactive.
Would this work for a day gecko - and of so which SP ? Im leaniNg towards Grandis but IM not sure the viv really big enough?
Also, google doesnt seem to come up with a credible care sheet for these - can you guys ?


Any advice gratefully recieved


----------



## Lukosis

I'm looking at getting an l.williamsi but I am interested to know if they are solitary in the sense they live alone, mate, then go their separate ways or if they're more territorial in the sense that one pair/trio would inhabit one area together but still interact as a communal group. 

Also if you did keep a pair/trio how often would you imagine eggs and how do they deal with hatchlings or do they need to be immediately removed?

Basically I don't want to get a solitary male if they do require a level of communal interaction but also don't want to have a female stressed with constantly getting raped and I just don't have the space for multiple set ups for hatchlings.

I have a nice live planted 45x45x60 so am looking to put something diurnal I can ideally cohabit.

Also, I've heard of people keeping day geckos and dart frogs? Anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Lukosis

This is my setup.


----------



## mickmorelia

I kept a pair of blue tailed day geckos in a viv this size and they lived together quite harmoniously . It would not be big enough for anything larger though . I also have some juveniles available when I can get round to catching them as they're in a large communal tank .


----------



## Lukosis

Cheers, I was under the impression based on what I've read so far that this would be an okay size for a pair/trio of the smaller phelsuma/lygos is this not correct?


----------



## mickmorelia

Yes as I said it would be suitable for the smaller species eg blue tails etc but not the larger eg grandis


----------



## Lukosis

Ah, misread your post. Sorry. Aye, I'm not interested in the grandis anyway so that's ideal!


----------



## Lukosis

Also, I see a lot of people using exo terra canopys with their day geckos. How do you manage to reach the basking spot heat with one of these as they only allow 25w bulbs which usually carry my other vivs to around 28 Celsius.


----------



## harry136

How big do P. Pasteuri get and can someone point me to a good care sheet, as there are so many conflicting ones! Many Thanks.


----------



## Ribbit

Lukosis said:


> Also, I see a lot of people using exo terra canopys with their day geckos. How do you manage to reach the basking spot heat with one of these as they only allow 25w bulbs which usually carry my other vivs to around 28 Celsius.


I use these Halogen Triangle Lights - NORTHLIGHT | Clas Ohlson but removed them from the triangle fixings and tuck them under the Exo canopies to act as a spot for my Dwarf geckos. I change the 20w halogen bulb to a 10w halogen bulb and they work well, the 10w is not too hot that it will burn but hot enough to bask.

Super cheap now as they are in the clearance section... Just about to buy some spares as it will not be long before everyone just sells LED


----------



## scs1965

New viv almost done. Young plants have some growing to do, and I think I'll add a liana vine as well some more plants before adding my pair of Grandis on sunday.


----------



## harry136

I've just put this viv together, its a work in progress. It still needs another door and I'm aiming for 4 months of plant growth. I'm looking for a Day Gecko that doesnt eat too many insects and mostly eats fruit etc. Im after a medium size gecko, so Klemmeri and Grandis are out. The viv is 45 x 45 x 80. Any recommended plants, any changes need making? I still need to build the hood, any advice would be helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## scaleylover

harry136 said:


> I've just put this viv together, its a work in progress. It still needs another door and I'm aiming for 4 months of plant growth. I'm looking for a Day Gecko that doesnt eat too many insects and mostly eats fruit etc. Im after a medium size gecko, so Klemmeri and Grandis are out. The viv is 45 x 45 x 80. Any recommended plants, any changes need making? I still need to build the hood, any advice would be helpful. Many thanks.
> [URL=http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh531/harry2136/IMG_0255_zpsdadysaza.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


What do you consider medium?

I personally love my grandis & would consider standings but if going for something smaller may be tempted to look for Peacock Day Geckos (p.quadriocellata), Ornate (p.ornata) or Blue tailed (p.cepediana)

I have no idea on availability


----------

